# Long Survey (Actually 2)



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

How old will you be in 10 months?
25 




What did you do today?
Nothing





Who was the last person who texted you?
haven't texted in forever




What are you listening to?
Heavily Medicated -The Berzerker







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Mom, Dad, Britney









What are your plans for tomorrow?
Do some stuff around town






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Mom & Dad









Do you believe in love at first sight?
No









Do you prefer to call or text?
Text unless it's somebody I really wanna talk to







What's the nearest green object to you?
The wall is a minty green





What were you doing at 12 am last night?
sleeping









When is the last time you saw your mom?
last night






Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
yes :sigh 





How many houses have you lived in?
2, well a house and an apartment







What are you doing for your next birthday?
probably the usual, going shopping and to see a movie. or try to see a movie anyway, i'll have a baby with me on my birthday this year so that might change things a bit





Do you like someone right now?
...





What color is your shirt?
Lime Green









Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
in the middle usually, lately







Do you know how to play poker?
no







What are you thinking about right now?
stuff






Any plans for this weekend?
don't know, I'd like to see The Strangers








Do you smile often?
depends






When was the last time you cried?
I dont know









Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
pool







What is something you collect?
nothing anymore really, I guess maybe you could say horror stuff









Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
not anymore







Do you think OJ killed his wife?
yes









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
I dont think so







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no, I have some in my room/that I keep on the bed when it's not in use but I dont keep them in the bed while I sleep.







What is the main ring tone on your phone?
one that came on the phone




What is something that you do too much?
worry?







Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
yes, if not the water bill would be crazy





Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Kinda.





Are you mad about anything?
not right now really


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
I'll still be married but not physically in a relationship, no





Do you like to cuddle?
...





How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
too many






Do you want to dance?
No 




Who do you not get along with?
a few people, the main people i was having trouble getting along with was my husband and his sister





Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
ah they said it but did they ever mean it...? how can you really tell?




Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes, I lost my old/childhood best friend.





What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
on myspace--my cousin blake-- i love him, he's my favorite cousin





Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
my friend Amanda I think







Ever go camping?
Yeah, it sucks





Are you someone's best friend?
Yes.






When was the last time you smoked?
about a year



Do you eat heathly?
somewhat





Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
yes and no i guess...i'm still the same person but alot has changed







What did you do last Saturday?
went out with my mom & dad, and my husband went too though he complained the whole time...



What are you listening to?
Blood is thicker than water -Black Label Society





Baseball or football?
Neither.







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
good







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
I dunno







Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
if he's rich, one foot in the grave, one on a banana peel, as my mom says. j/k. seriously I might if we had similar interests and he was an ok person. I dont know, it would depend.



Are you afraid of the dark?
No 







Are you tan?
No.







How tall are you?
5'4"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
whatever





What do you want right now?
stuff I cant have




Do you have a crush?
no, unless you count Jared Leto





Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
dunno



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
was just waking up







Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No 



What are you excited for?
horror convention and the movie if they haven't forgotten me...


Do you miss someone today?
sort of





How late did you stay up last night
about 8 or 8:30. this medicine makes me sleepy





Do you like/love someone?
...





How's your life lately?
not the best ever






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
nope, can't even stay married that long. 



What do you think of gas prices?
need to go WAY down







Do you think that you’re a good person
for the most part yes







Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
yesterday, well i dunno if it was homegrown but i had those baby tomatoes in my salad





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no, that would be my mom & I love her





Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
ah...





What was on your mind mostly today?
stuff




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
everywhere




Do you like winter time?
love it



Last movie you watched?
umm I cant remember



Would you kill for chocolate?
depends i guess. haha





Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
nothing, I usually dont pay attention to people


What's your favorite color?
black, pink, red




Do you want to get married?
if I ever did again it'd have to be someone I'd known a long time or dated a long time...and I dont know...if I'd ever wanna do it again. it would have to be someone quiet who liked the same stuff i do. i'm going to be more picky from now on


How old are you now?
24


Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 





What do you usually do first in the morning?
pee






Who did you hang out with last night?
mom & dad





What are you currently doing?
this survey



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
2 weeks ago i guess






How has this week been?
ah





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends 

Is your myspace profile private?
yes




What do you carry with you at all times?
purse




What person do you trust the most?
Mom & Dad


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hooray, I like these things.

How old will you be in 10 months?
24

What did you do today?
watched Dr. Phil, and it was a rerun

Who was the last person who texted you?
n/a

What are you listening to?
Separation by As I Lay Dying

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
umm, no one

What are your plans for tomorrow?
nothing

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
brother

Do you believe in love at first sight?
no

Do you prefer to call or text?
text, I guess

What's the nearest green object to you?
screen protector on my iPod

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
chatting online

When is the last time you saw your mom?
umm... a few weeks ago I think

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
no way

How many houses have you lived in?
technically 3

What are you doing for your next birthday?
sitting at home

Do you like someone right now?
not really

What color is your shirt?
black

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
not really

Do you know how to play poker?
no

What are you thinking about right now?
doing this survey

Any plans for this weekend?
never

Do you smile often?
not really

When was the last time you cried?
a few weeks ago

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
pool

What is something you collect?
music, if that counts

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
no

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
yes

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
no

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
"ring ring"

What is something that you do too much?
computer crap

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
yeah

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
yes

Are you mad about anything?
not right now, no

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
no

Do you like to cuddle?
I think so

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
a few

Do you want to dance?
no thanks

Who do you not get along with?
no one

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
no

Did you ever lose a best friend?
many times

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I don't have a myspace

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
I just said I don't have a myspace

Ever go camping?
yeah

Are you someone's best friend?
no

When was the last time you smoked?
never

Do you eat heathly?
I try

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
exactly the same

What did you do last Saturday?
hung out with my brother

What are you listening to?
An Ocean Between Us by As I Lay Dying

Baseball or football?
none

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
I would have to try them in order to form an opinion

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
not that I know of

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I doubt it

Are you afraid of the dark?
kinda

Are you tan?
hell no

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
sure

What do you want right now?
cake

Do you have a crush?
maybe

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
I don't talk to people

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
dreaming

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
uhh, no

What are you excited for?
nothing

Do you miss someone today?
not really

How late did you stay up last night
until about 2am I think

Do you like/love someone?
not really

How's your life lately?
awful

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
I can't say that I have

What do you think of gas prices?
lovely

Do you think that you’re a good person
I wonder about that

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
years ago

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
no

What was on your mind mostly today?
boredom

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
my own

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Australia

Do you like winter time?
not really

Last movie you watched?
no idea

Would you kill for chocolate?
uhh, no

Do you have an eating disorder?
no

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
who am I to judge whether people match or not?

What's your favorite color?
red

Do you want to get married?
I think so

How old are you now?
23

Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
yeah

What do you usually do first in the morning?
fall back asleep again

Who did you hang out with last night?
nobody

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
no

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
like 8 months ago

How has this week been?
it's just begun and I can't say it's great

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
depends

Is your myspace profile private?
this is the 3rd time I've said I don't have a myspace

What do you carry with you at all times?
iPod

What person do you trust the most?
father


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I usually don't do these, but I'm bored.

How old will you be in 10 months?
18

What did you do today?
Went to school, watched some movies.

Who was the last person who texted you?
Don't own a cell.

What are you listening to?
My floor fan...it's not exactly silent.

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Does my journal count? If not, the only person in real life I consider a friend & my therapist.

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Study, go to school, doctor appointment.

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Candas

Do you believe in love at first sight?
No

Do you prefer to call or text?
If I had a cell I'd likely prefer text, since phone calls are usually hard for me.

What's the nearest green object to you?
My pajama pants.

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Tyring to sleep.

When is the last time you saw your mom?
This morning.

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Nope

How many houses have you lived in?
3

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Probably going out to eat somewhere.

Do you like someone right now?
I'm not sure.

What color is your shirt?
Red

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Since I got rid of the double, I don't really have sides to choose from. Usually I'm facing the fan though (left side).

Do you know how to play poker?
No

What are you thinking about right now?
This week and how it's gonna be ridiculously long.

Any plans for this weekend?
Sleep

Do you smile often?
I try to.

When was the last time you cried?
2 or 3 days ago.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool

What is something you collect?
I collect lint in my belly button.
:b 
..never really took up collecting as a hobby.

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No, maybe my watch, but that has to come off before I shower.

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Probably?

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
I slept with a stuffed dog when I was young, but grew out of it. Actually I think at one point I slept with two.

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
...

What is something that you do too much?
Sit in this chair.

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Always

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Not right now, thankfully.

Are you mad about anything?
Yes

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No

Do you like to cuddle?
Sure, why not?

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
2 or 3

Do you want to dance?
I have two left feet.

Who do you not get along with?
Sometimes my parents are #1 in that category. Otherwise, my personality just clashes with people I go to school with.

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?


> ah they said it but did they ever mean it...? how can you really tell?


Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes 

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
If I had enough friends to be rating them I'd still consider it strange.

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Jordan

Ever go camping?
Never - I love being outside and nature in general, but the insects drive me away from activities like camping.

Are you someone's best friend?
Probably not "best". At one time I was.

When was the last time you smoked?
Never smoked.

Do you eat heathly?
I'm guessing healthier than the average person my age, but not really no.

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
I'm more confident now, although mostly the same person.

What did you do last Saturday?
I slept in?

What are you listening to?
Still my floor fan.

Baseball or football?
Neither

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Sign me up.

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Yes, but not relationship-wise. I worry people don't like me constantly, for all sorts of reasons. Why can't I learn when I'm proved wrong?

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Uhh maybe if he looked about 10 years younger than that. I seriously doubt it.

Are you afraid of the dark?
Sometimes

Are you tan?
My arms are kinda.

How tall are you?
5'3"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Gonna change that to 'instant message' and go with no.

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Don't think I've ever been called that.

What do you want right now?
Pizza...yeah, see I don't eat healthy.

Do you have a crush?
Yes

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
...

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Brushing my teeth.

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No

What are you excited for?
The end of this week!

Do you miss someone today?
Getting over it, but yes.

How late did you stay up last night
11-something I guess.

Do you like/love someone?
Yes

How's your life lately?
Confusing

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No

What do you think of gas prices?


> need to go WAY down


Do you think that you're a good person
Yes

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
No idea.

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Not at all, she's very sweet.

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No, maybe a little dislike for the ignorance though.

What was on your mind mostly today?
The temperature.

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
I want to visit a lot of places. One day...

Do you like winter time?
Sometimes

Last movie you watched?
Some horror flick that sucked more than I was expecting.

Would you kill for chocolate?
If someone I like/love was covered in it...
Alright that didn't come out how it was supposed to.

Do you have an eating disorder?
No, but I get accused of that.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I'm usually one of them :um

What's your favorite color?
Blue & red

Do you want to get married?
Not sure.

How old are you now?
17, for a few more days.

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Too hard to choose.

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes

What do you usually do first in the morning?


> pee


I didn't know there was an alternative :b

Who did you hang out with last night?
Me, myself, and I.

What are you currently doing?
This survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Last year...

How has this week been?
I honestly don't remember.

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Not everyone.

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have myspace.

What do you carry with you at all times?
Keys

What person do you trust the most?
:stu 
I have trust issues.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Sorry but here's another one.*

What is your middle name?
Danielle

Wat color is your mailbox?
Black. I think

Have you ever hit a deer?
no but came close 

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
no, well depends on where you're coming from

Do you have a small driveway?
it's up a hill so yeah sort of

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
no but I'm sure there are lots since it's one of the defaults that came on the phone

What brand is your printer?
Dell but I haven't even used it

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
not really

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
curly...well wavy i guess

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
i forgot their names. i had like 3 different ones

What is your ringtone?
i already answered above

Are you taller than your mom?
a little bit

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
depends

Are you God?
no

Do you like someone?

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
sure

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
not right now.

Do you often cry during a movie?
no

Last text message?
dont remember.

Do you hate your life?
pretty much alot of the time

Do you get mad easily?
yes, sort of

What is your biggest pet peeve?
People.

Are you cold?
no

Do any of your friends have kids?
yeah

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
me

Who should pay on the first date?
whatever

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
depends on the person really

Do you have any friends?
yeah, though i'm suprised i didnt lose them cause of my husband...not letting me talk to or see anyone really.

Do you have any mean friends?
no, if they were mean (to me anyway) they would not be my friend

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
brown? i dunno

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
probably

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
yes

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
yeah

Do you scratch your ears?
If They Itch ...weird, when i read this my ear started to itch!

Who was the last person to hug you?
mom

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
no idea

How tall are you?
5'4"

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Joshua I think

Do you want to have kids?
well I have one on the way

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
lime green

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
i dunno

Who do you hate the most right now?
...

What kind of car do you want?
hearse. a pink one though

What is your favorite video game?
Guild Wars, Guitar Hero, or the Sims

Do you like your dad?
I love him

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
no, I still want Becker

Are you wearing make-up?
No.

Do you have a tattoo?
no

Have you ever broken a pinata?
no i dont think so

What time is it right now?
6:32

Do you know how to draw?
yes

Who loves orange soda?
me

Who did you last IM?
My friends Bridget & Pete

Do you work a lot of hours?
No.

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Home.

Who was the last person that called you?
mom

Is there anything you regret?
Yes.

Do you know where your family name originated from?
no

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
bugs

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
neon pink

Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital.

Do you own an iPod?
an mp3 player

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
No.

Do you like going to water parks?
never really went to one


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ooo another survey. Seeing as how I have no life, what the heck i'll give it a go lol. 

How old will you be in 10 months?
I'll still be 21 (I just had a bday last month :b ) 




What did you do today?
Straightened out a cabinet, dishes, worked on my med. transcrip. course a lil. 





Who was the last person who texted you?
I've never been texted in my life. 




What are you listening to?
Nothing.







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
My dad, online friend, my cats, myself! LOL









What are your plans for tomorrow?
About the same as today. 






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
My dad.









Do you believe in love at first sight?
Naw. 









Do you prefer to call or text?
I prefer email. 






What's the nearest green object to you?
My shirt. 





What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Online. 








When is the last time you saw your mom?
Early January. 





Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Do kitties count?





How many houses have you lived in?
I grew up in various apartments and in this duplex. 






What are you doing for your next birthday?
I don't know. It's so far off. I never do anything that exciting. 



Do you like someone right now?
Not as in sexual/romantic. 





What color is your shirt?
Kind of aquaish green lol. 









Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Either.







Do you know how to play poker?
Nope. 







What are you thinking about right now?
This survey. 






Any plans for this weekend?
Yeah, I'm gonna have my first driving lesson (i know it's about time) and I might make a lemon cake. 







Do you smile often?
I don't know cuz I don't pay attention.






When was the last time you cried?
I don't know maybe like 10 days ago or something. 









Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No and never want to be. 







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Both. 







What is something you collect?
Umm nothing. 








Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
My navel barbell is always in, and I wear a watch. 







Do you think OJ killed his wife?
I don't know I didn't follow it cuz I was only like 7/8ish at the time. 









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No. But yes to 24  







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No, but I like stuffed animals. 






What is the main ring tone on your phone?
I don't use a cell phone regularly cuz I don't know anyone.


What is something that you do too much?
Stay up late.







Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes, I never brush in front of the sink really. 




Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Sure I wish I had people for friends who I was completely comfortable around. 





Are you mad about anything?
I get angry/irritated/*****y too easily. 

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Umm, no. 




Do you like to cuddle?
Sure. 





How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Uh, I've never really had a bf LOL (thx SA!). 






Do you want to dance?
Nope. 




Who do you not get along with?
I try to stay away from people I don't think I'll get along with. 




Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Nope.



Did you ever lose a best friend?
I guess.




What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Umm I don't use myspace. 




Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Nope no myspace. I'm too paranoid to use that lol. 







Ever go camping?
Yup as a lil kid on a school thing. 




Are you someone's best friend?
I don't think so. 





When was the last time you smoked?
Never once  


Do you eat heathly?
Uhh, no not healthy enough lol. 





Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
I'm pretty much the same. 






What did you do last Saturday?
Not much of anything I don't think. 

What are you listening to?
Nada.




Baseball or football?
Neither plz. 







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Yummie!







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Ummm maybe. 






Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I dunno. Depends on the person. 

Are you afraid of the dark?
Usually not LOL







Are you tan?
I'm so friggen pale.







How tall are you?
5'5 1/2

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No one texted me. 







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
It depends on the tone. 





What do you want right now?
I want a lot of stuff that I dunno if I'll ever get. Too tired to list stuff (it's late). 




Do you have a crush?
Nope. 



Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
I don't remember. 



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sound asleep. 







Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Gross no. 



What are you excited for?
Learning to drive and going down to my moms this summer. 

Do you miss someone today?
Yeah kinda. 




How late did you stay up last night
3:10 AM ops 




Do you like/love someone?
Not sexual/romantic. 





How's your life lately?
So so. 





Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Nope. 


What do you think of gas prices?
I'm scared they'll never go down again. 






Do you think that you’re a good person
Somewhere, deep down, I'm good. 






Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Um, I dunno lol. 




Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No. 




Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No. 




What was on your mind mostly today?
All kinds of things. 




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
I'd maybe like to travel someday, but not a whole lot, and I'm not like one of those people who's all obsessed with it or anything. If it happens it happens. 




Do you like winter time?
Yes I do 


Last movie you watched?
I don't remember


Would you kill for chocolate?
Mmmm chocolate. Naw not worth KILLING for tho haha. 





Do you have an eating disorder?
Nope. 

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
What's that mean exactly?

What's your favorite color?
Blue, aquaish green, brown, black, pink, maroon, peach. 



Do you want to get married?
Someday...

How old are you now?
21


Favorite kind of ice cream?
cookie dough, mint choc chip, strawberry cheesecake, pistachio, bubblegum, mocha almond fudge, anything with brownie chunks  



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yeah. 





What do you usually do first in the morning?
Put on some lazy, lay around the house type clothes. 






Who did you hang out with last night?
Kitties!





What are you currently doing?
This!



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No. 







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Like January. 






How has this week been?
It coulda been better. 





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yes always!

Is your myspace profile private?
N/A




What do you carry with you at all times?
Sweatshirt, backpack. 




What person do you trust the most?
My dad.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What is your middle name?
Claire







Wat color is your mailbox?
My mail slot, is gold.





Have you ever hit a deer?
No







Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
Usually, no.







Do you have a small driveway?
Well we got it paved a couple years back so...idk, I guess it's average?







Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
Don't own a cell.





What brand is your printer?
Uhmm Lexmark I think.





Do you enjoy fighting with people?
No







Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Naturally straight.







Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Mrs. Parnell if I remember correctly.






Are you taller than your mom?
No





What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
I don't really have a regular, usually it's just a loud "UGHHHH!"
yeah.





Are you God?
No





Do you like someone?
Yes








Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
sure





Does anything hurt on your body right now?
not right now.







Do you often cry during a movie?
Yeah, even if it's cheesy...especially if it's cheesy. Bag of emotions here.










Do you hate your life?
I hate aspects of it.







Do you get mad easily?
Yes







What is your biggest pet peeve?
People.







Are you cold?
no







Do any of your friends have kids?
No







Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
No






Who should pay on the first date?
Doesn't matter.





How many years older than you are you willing to date?
depends on the person really







Do you have any friends?
I consider one person my actual friend.







Do you have any mean friends?
I talk to a few ignorant people at school, but they know not to say anything "mean" to me.







What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
It would have to be a mixture of colors.







Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
No







Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
yes






Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Used to.







Do you scratch your ears?
...I'm not a human rash, thanks?







Who was the last person to hug you?
Dude from school.







What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
I'm not taking them off to find out.







How tall are you?
5'3"






If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
How should I know?







Do you want to have kids?
No







What is the brightest color you're wearing?
Light blue








Do you like your dad?
Sometimes







Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
No







Are you wearing make-up?
Yes







Do you have a tattoo?
no







Have you ever broken a pinata?
Hit it but I wasn't the one to break it.







What time is it right now?
8:18 am




Do you know how to draw?
Sorta






Who loves orange soda?
me



Who did you last IM?
Luke








Where were you in the last 24 hours?
School, home, drug store, home.







Who was the last person that called you?
mom



Is there anything you regret?
Yes





Do you know where your family name originated from?
Scotland I think







Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Sloths!







What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Blue







Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital







Do you own an iPod?
an mp3 player







Have you ever been on a charter bus?
No





Do you like going to water parks?
never really went to one


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*How old will you be in 10 months?*
I'd have just turned 31 years!!

*What did you do today?*
...I watched "Ugly Betty" -a show I hate liking: gets on my nerves but sucks me in anyway :no

*Who was the last person who texted you?*
Probably my mum and probably a LONG time ago...

*What are you listening to?*
My brother moving around in the downstairs kitchen.

*Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?*
The computer!! -as in Blanch Dubois' "I can always rely on the kindness of strangers" ...though I'd put it more as, being anonymous has it's advantages (that and actually having people who don't think anxiety is completely warped...)
Used to be my cousin till I found out she spread what I told her.
No one else -except my self!! :b

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*
Tomorrow...pay my mobile phone bill, buy my cat his special food for his liver (he's 15 years young!), visit Win (an old lady I see each week on Thursday), begin (again) a bike work out, hopefully sneak in some X-box before my bro gets home. ...all in all: a full day :yes :yes

*Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?*
...that's be a bunch of old people I hung out with today at the RSL as part of my volunteering.

*Do you believe in love at first sight?*
I believe in sexual chemistry at first sight. ...possibly hate at first sight that turns to love :stu I dunno...
*
Do you prefer to call or text?*
Either.

*What's the nearest green object to you?*
A CD case
*
What were you doing at 12 am last night?*
....that's midnight right? (get 12 pm and 12 am confused... :um ) -watching you tube, The Golden Girls probably

*When is the last time you saw your mom?*
Today.

*Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?*
...I kiss my cat several times a day, if that counts!

How many houses have you lived in?
just the one!

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Hopefully nothing BIG. Preferably a lunch with the fam ...that's cool enough :yes

Do you like someone right now?
No. I don't know a _someone_.
*
What color is your shirt?*
...o.k. -the same color as the one I described in your other survey ops -yep, I'm wearing the same t shirt 2 days in a row!! :eek (...well, in my defence, I hardly sweat...)

*Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
I'm generally wedged between my cat, Kimba, and my soft toy, Giles. By the morning, Kimba's shifted me towards the left and Giles has fallen off.

*Do you know how to play poker?*
no

*What are you thinking about right now?*
I'm thinking: What is the survey person thinking about in asking me what I'm thinking about right now?

*Any plans for this weekend?*
Try and get some courage up to face the outside world some more, ya know!! -get more volunteer work, a part time job... get my self living more than I have

*Do you smile often?*
Probably.

*When was the last time you cried?*
Probably a week or two ago, maybe less.

*Have you ever been in an ambulance?*
no

*Do you prefer an ocean or pool?*
I love Oceans.

*What is something you collect?*
Rocks.
*
Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?*
no
*
Do you think OJ killed his wife?*
A no-brainer, now isn't it!
*
Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?*
At least 3 times in my life: all working on a painting due the following day. Also usually when I do my best work.
*
Do you sleep with stuffed animals?*
-His name is Giles, thank you! :mum 
*
What is the main ring tone on your phone?*
I think it's an imitation of frogs croaking...

*What is something that you do too much?*
Smoke.

*Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?*
...I live in Melbourne, Australia - YES!

*Do you wish someone was with you right now?*
Yeah ...provided I could continue to get more and more content and at ease in my state of mind.

*Are you mad about anything?*
No

*Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?*
.... :lol

*Do you like to cuddle?*
Me and my cat cuddle several times a day! He's expert at it.

*How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?*
Two or three more than I really should have!  
*
Do you want to dance?*
...What, right now?!

*Who do you not get along with?*
...Generally, it's neutral; but, I find that recently people who click with me initially tend to cool off later, and those who seem to take a disliking towards me end up liking me a fair bit... and even these rules seem to be changing... so: I try not to bother thinking much about it first impressions etc :lol

*Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?*
I haven't even had family members say: "I love you" ...I don't hold it against anyone. I haven't said it to someone either. ...prefer to convey it with other words/gestures etc

*Did you ever lose a best friend?*
No.
*
What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?*
I don't understand the question... :stu 
*
Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?*
...the poster's name has slipped my mind now....

*Ever go camping?*
Great fun.

*Are you someone's best friend?*
Possibly.

*When was the last time you smoked?*
15 minutes ago...

*Do you eat heathly?*
I try

*Are you anything like you were at this point last year?*
....THANKFULLY: NO.

*What did you do last Saturday?*
Went out for pizza with the family: laughed a lot and the pizza was good.

*What are you listening to?*
The sound of my cats claws on the table as he walks over my hands typing.

*Baseball or football?*
If by 'football' you mean 'soccer' -then, football. Otherwise: baseball.
*
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?*
If Prince loves it, I'll consider it.

*Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?*
...No, usually I'd think that everyone likes me and come out to find that they do... simply a matter of time, you see :duck 
*
Would you date someone 20 years older than you?*
Only if he was a movie star, or Jesus.
*
Are you afraid of the dark?*
nah.

*Are you tan?*
nah

*How tall are you?*
168 cm -around 5 foot 5, I think

*Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?*
:spit ...stop after the first 3 words please!

*Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?*
... :stu 
*
What do you want right now?*
Bliss... however I can get it.

*Do you have a crush?*
...I'm 30: I don't get crushes!!

*Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?*
...I might have mumbled a few words when I looked in the mirror this morning.
*
What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?*
Dreaming about being rejected at school - by a popular girl who actually usually was sweet to me :stu :con

*Do you drink milk straight from the carton?*
No.

*What are you excited for?*
The fact that my life has gotten much much better recently and that I can maybe now look forward to actually keeping a job.

*Do you miss someone today?*
not really

*How late did you stay up last night*
until about 1 am I think

*Do you like/love someone?*
I love my family and one or two close friends. I like most people. And, I love my cat.

*How's your life lately?*
Much much much better than it was 3 months ago!!

*Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?*
No.

*What do you think of gas prices?*
Not much. Doesn't effect me personally -I wonder about the poor in the world and how it effects them.

*Do you think that you're a good person*
Maybe...

*Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?*
A few months back.

*Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?*
no

*Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?*
no

*What was on your mind mostly today?*
A joke one of the men said today and just nothing in particular...

*Whose bed did you sleep in last night?*
mine

*Is there one place you'd like to visit?*
Morocco

*Do you like winter time?*
It's o.k. -sometimes I like it.

*Last movie you watched?*
still "Psycho"

*Would you kill for chocolate?*
uhh, no

*Do you have an eating disorder?*
no

*What do you think when you see people who don't match?*
Life's unpredictable.
*
What's your favorite color?*
red

*Do you want to get married?*
Probably.

*How old are you now?*
30 ...don't know just how, though.

*Favorite kind of ice cream?*
Baci or Torrone or Pistaccio gelato.

*Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?*
My mum has -plenty of times.

*What do you usually do first in the morning?*
hop in the shower.
*
Who did you hang out with last night?*
my cat, Kimba

*What are you currently doing?*
Trying to finish this REALLY long survey!!

*Are you gonna be home alone tonight?*
no

*When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?*
maybe almost a year ago!

*How has this week been?*
Good.

*Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?*
Yep.

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have one

*What do you carry with you at all times?*
...half the time it's my cat: he's always climbing all over me.

*What person do you trust the most?*
Me.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hullo LMSA 

Hehehe I am going to be really picky. You said that the nearest green object was the mity green wall. But then you said that you were wearing a lime green shirt so HAH I caught you cos the shirt is closer cos its on you! :yes 

<< I am sooo anal


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:squeeze From me, LMSA. 
Hope things work out best for you and all!! :yes ...remember: it's all about learning and new experiences. :yes  

Elisa


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Hullo LMSA
> 
> Hehehe I am going to be really picky. You said that the nearest green object was the mity green wall. But then you said that you were wearing a lime green shirt so HAH I caught you cos the shirt is closer cos its on you! :yes
> 
> << I am sooo anal


 :lol haha I hadn't even realized :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> :squeeze From me, LMSA.
> Hope things work out best for you and all!! :yes ...remember: it's all about learning and new experiences. :yes
> 
> Elisa


:squeeze thank you


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

haha yay I love surveys 

How old will you be in 10 months?
23! 




What did you do today?
Nothing



Who was the last person who texted you?
vodafone


What are you listening to?
Something by armin van heldon

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
My best (and only) friend and my boyfriend... just 2 people



What are your plans for tomorrow?
Try and study for my exam.


Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Parents



Do you believe in love at first sight?
No


Do you prefer to call or text?
Text 

What's the nearest green object to you?
My blanket is green

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
talking on msn 


When is the last time you saw your mom?
about 2 hours ago


Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
yes 

How many houses have you lived in?
4

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Probably lunch with parents then hang out with boyfriend... not much


Do you like someone right now?
Yes

What color is your shirt?
Grey

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Yeah the right side


Do you know how to play poker?
kind of


What are you thinking about right now?
this survey

Any plans for this weekend?
going to bfs house

Do you smile often?
No.. smiling takes a lot of effort for me

When was the last time you cried?
A few days ago

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yes when I was in a car accident last year

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
a pool

What is something you collect?
Nothiing that I can think of at the moment


Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
A ring

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
yes

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Yes a few times


Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Yes every night I have to sleep with my security bunny blanket... I have slept with it since I was a baby and can't sleep without it

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
I usually have my phone on vibrate or silent

What is something that you do too much?
Obsess over things,think about myself, stess, grind my teeth


Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
no


Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Not really

Are you mad about anything?
No I was earlier tonight but not anymore


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Yeh I'm pretty sure I still will be


Do you like to cuddle?
Yeah if I am in the mood

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
way too many 


Do you want to dance?
Yes

Who do you not get along with?
I don't get on with most people. It's actually rare that I do get on with someone

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
I hope so but who knows?

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes I have lost all of my best friends except for one..

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Top friends???

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
An old friend

Ever go camping?
When I was at school...I HATED it

Are you someone's best friend?
I hope so.


When was the last time you smoked?
about 5 years ago??

Do you eat heathly?
No not really

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Pretty much the same but my head is clearer and I can remember what I did the previous day now

What did you do last Saturday?
Went out to dinner I think...


What are you listening to?
I answered this already but now I'm not listenin to anything

Baseball or football?
Neither bu If I had to choose then football (the australian type not american)


How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Pretty good


Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Probably


Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Probably not

Are you afraid of the dark?
No 

Are you tan?
No.

How tall are you?
5'6"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no


Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Sometimes


What do you want right now?
more time


Do you have a crush?
Ummm I have a few people that I fixate on sometimes but not crushes

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
My cat


What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Fast asleep still

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No, yuck


What are you excited for?
exam being over


Do you miss someone today?
Not really


How late did you stay up last night
4:30am... hope I don't tonight

Do you like/love someone?
Yes

How's your life lately?
Average

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Yes


What do you think of gas prices?
They are sending me broke!!

Do you think that you’re a good person
Sometimes

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
I have no idea


Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
no

What was on your mind mostly today?
uni, eams, boots that I keep forgetting to take back to the store

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Alot of the middle east. 


Do you like winter time?
No I don't 

Last movie you watched?
What happens in Vegas


Would you kill for chocolate?
Right now no because I just ate some but yeh I would usually

Do you have an eating disorder?
I have had

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I don't really mke judgements lke that

What's your favorite color?
Blue,pink


Do you want to get married?
Yes


How old are you now?
22


Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate or cookies and cream


Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 


What do you usually do first in the morning?
Wish it was night time still


Who did you hang out with last night?
My cats


What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
a week ago


How has this week been?
same ol


Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends 

Is your myspace profile private?
dont have one


What do you carry with you at all times?
phone, keys, wallet


What person do you trust the most?
hmm not sure


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

How old will you be in 10 months?
46 :fall

What did you do today?
So far, helped pull tree roots out of the ground, checked the garden, ate breakfast/lunch... after that, I don't really know. 

Who was the last person who texted you?
I don't do texting 

What are you listening to?
My b/f eating potato chips opcorn 

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
My b/f, Becky and Bon


What are your plans for tomorrow?
Nothing much. 

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
My b/f. 

Do you believe in love at first sight?
Not really. 

Do you prefer to call or text?
Phones are evil :afr 

What's the nearest green object to you?
Houseplants. 

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
On line, surfing SAS. 


When is the last time you saw your mom?
September 15th, the day she was buried. 


Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
:yes 

How many houses have you lived in?
Over the years, probably close to 20. 

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Dunno, don't really care at this point. 


Do you like someone right now?
:yes 

What color is your shirt?
Royal blue

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Middle, I guess :stu 

Do you know how to play poker?
:no 

What are you thinking about right now?
What to plant in the garden next year. 


Any plans for this weekend?
Nothing written in stone but I'd like to cook something special for my b/f's father for Father's Day... 

Do you smile often?
Not unless I have a reason to. 

When was the last time you cried?
A few days ago. 

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yeah, when I was 15, I had a bicycle accident and had to be taken to the hospital. 

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool, I guess.

What is something you collect?
:stu 

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Earrings and the necklace that my Mom gave me a while back. I never take it off. 

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Don't really care :stu 

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No, but I've gotten close. 

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Nope. 

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Phones are evil :afr 

What is something that you do too much?
Procrastination. 

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
:yes 

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
I am with someone right now. 

Are you mad about anything?
No, I'm actually in a pretty good mood at the moment. 


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Probably. 

Do you like to cuddle?
Sure. 

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
10-12 maybe

Do you want to dance?
Uh, no :no 

Who do you not get along with?
I can pretty much get along with everyone, within reason. 

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
As far as I know, yes. 




Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yeah, more than a few over the years :sigh 

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
On SAF, it's Becky and she's one of the sweetest people that I've ever had the pleasure of meeting. 

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Bonnie

Ever go camping?
I am a camping virgin :duck 

Are you someone's best friend?
:yes 

When was the last time you smoked?
About half an hour ago. 

Do you eat heathly?
Better than I used to. 

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
No, I'm in a much more stable situation than I was last year emotionally. 

What did you do last Saturday?
Can't remember :con 

What are you listening to?
Neighbor mowing his lawn. 

Baseball or football?
Neither :duck 

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Chocolate... good. Strawberries... eh. Together... never tried them. 

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Yeah, and that was a huge surprise to me when I found out. 


Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
It would depend. 


Are you afraid of the dark?
Not really. 

Are you tan?
Parts of me... :um :duck 

How tall are you?
5'1"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
I don't do texts :um 

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
whatever





What do you want right now?
Courage. 

Do you have a crush?
:no 

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
My b/f.

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeeeeeeeping...... 


Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
I don't drink anything straight from the container uke 

What are you excited for?
:con 


Do you miss someone today?
All the time. 

How late did you stay up last night?
I couldn't get to sleep until around 5 am. 

Do you like/love someone?
Of course. 

How's your life lately?
It could be better, could be worse. 

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Yeah. Doesn't mean that it was good though. 

What do you think of gas prices?
Scary :eek 

Do you think that you’re a good person
Yeah, I think I am a good person, for the mos part. 

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
It's been a long time. 

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No. 

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No. 

What was on your mind mostly today?
Racing thoughts... too many to count :fall 

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
I'll have to think about that.. 

Do you like winter time?
Not really. 

Last movie you watched?
LOTR 'Fellowship Of The Ring'



Would you kill for chocolate?
Not kill but I'd maim for it if it was good. 

Do you have an eating disorder?
Not in the classical sense but I do have food issues. 

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Whether they match in my opinion or not is none of my business. 

What's your favorite color?
Anything blue or purple. 

Do you want to get married?
Been there, done that, don't want to do it again :no oke 

How old are you now?
45

Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
:yes 

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Get out of bed. 

Who did you hang out with last night?
My b/f 

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
A few weeks ago. 

How has this week been?
Fair to middlin. 

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends.

Is your myspace profile private?
n/a 

What do you carry with you at all times?
purse

What person do you trust the most?
My b/f


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

How old will you be in 10 months?
24 :rain

What did you do today?
i'm in to process recording myself playing harvest moon, so i can send it to my friend (this video is loooooong over due 
(sa related)). i just took a little break to do this survey (and i was feeling nervous).

Who was the last person who texted you?
my friend

What are you listening to?
Neil Young - Harvest Moon

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
i haven't found someone i can talk to about anything.

What are your plans for tomorrow?
read, play guitar, and play final fantasy 9 (if i get it)

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
a girl from work last night.

Do you believe in love at first sight?
yes

Do you prefer to call or text?
call.

What's the nearest green object to you?
(i'm color blind so i might pick something thats not green) a chair...

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
reading

When is the last time you saw your mom?
a few minutes ago

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
i kissed my niece yesterday when she came over.

How many houses have you lived in?
2

What are you doing for your next birthday?
nothing.

Do you like someone right now?
it's my secret...

What color is your shirt?
(again, color blind) blue or navy.

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
the side thats closes to the wall.

Do you know how to play poker?
no

What are you thinking about right now?
recording that video.

Any plans for this weekend?
work.

Do you smile often?
depends

When was the last time you cried?
a few weeks ago (depression related)

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
ocean

What is something you collect?
i don't really collect anything anymore.

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
no

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
no comment...

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
no, but i was pretty damn close (by 4 or 5 hours).

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
[youtube:266m3cnv]4zrR4NvE3xQ[/youtube:266m3cnv]

What is something that you do too much?
think negative thoughts

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
yes

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Kinda.

Are you mad about anything?
no

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
no

Do you like to cuddle?
eh.

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
2 (that i can think of right now)

Do you want to dance?
i've wanted to take dance classes.

Who do you not get along with?
???

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
they've told me but i don't know if they ment it.

Did you ever lose a best friend?
yes, 3 REALLY close friends. on in sixth grade (moved away), 2 in high school (SA related).

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
huh?

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
online friend.

Ever go camping?
no

Are you someone's best friend?
no.

When was the last time you smoked?
a year ago in a concert...

Do you eat heathly?
i try to.

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
i think my SA has got better (just a little bit). depression and confidence are still very looooooow.

What did you do last Saturday?
work

What are you listening to?
Neil Young - Harvest Moon

Baseball or football?
Neither.

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
N/A

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
all the time.

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
yes. she has to look fit though (or at least tell that she takes care of herself).

Are you afraid of the dark?
No

Are you tan?
yes.

How tall are you?
5'5"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
yes

What do you want right now?
stuff I cant have

Do you have a crush?
???

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
the girl from work, last night.

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
taking a shower.

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
NO! i don't even like milk.

What are you excited for?
anime expo! and meeting someone.

Do you miss someone today?
kinda.

How late did you stay up last night
12:30am i think.

Do you like/love someone?
i don't love anyone at the moment.

How's your life lately?
****ty.

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
nope

What do you think of gas prices?
need to go WAY down

Do you think that you're a good person
for the most part yes.

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
never.

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no.

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
ehhhhh he was a little annoying, but i don't hate him.

What was on your mind mostly today?
stuff

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
everywhere

Do you like winter time?
love it

Last movie you watched?
the beach

Would you kill for chocolate?
i've done it before...lol just kidding, just kidding... :afr

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
huh?

What's your favorite color?
green

Do you want to get married?
no.

How old are you now?
23

Favorite kind of ice cream?
strawberry

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes

What do you usually do first in the morning?
look in the mirror and give myself one of these: :no

Who did you hang out with last night?
i was working.

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
i don't remember.

How has this week been?
eh.

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends, i don't usually forgive though.

Is your myspace profile private?
N/A

What do you carry with you at all times?
wallet, gum, cell phone, ipod

What person do you trust the most?
???


----------



## tiredofmyfear (May 5, 2008)

How old will you be in 10 months?
43




What did you do today?
housework





Who was the last person who texted you?
I have never text




What are you listening to?
t.v. in the back ground







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
My husband, my kids, my sister









What are your plans for tomorrow?
not sure yet






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
my daughter Katie









Do you believe in love at first sight?
yes









Do you prefer to call or text?
neither







What's the nearest green object to you?
plant





What were you doing at 12 am last night?
watching Shrek 3









When is the last time you saw your mom?
she passed away in march 2003






Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
yes 





How many houses have you lived in?
5







What are you doing for your next birthday?
Not until January so no plans yet. 





Do you like someone right now?
yep





What color is your shirt?
dark green









Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
right side







Do you know how to play poker?
yes







What are you thinking about right now?
about visiting Cheyenne, tonight { my horse }






Any plans for this weekend?
going to a friends cabin








Do you smile often?
depends






When was the last time you cried?
few days ago









Have you ever been in an ambulance?
yes







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
pool







What is something you collect?
magnets









Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
no







Do you think OJ killed his wife?
yes









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
yes







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no, but my dogs do sleep with me.







What is the main ring tone on your phone?





What is something that you do too much?
worry







Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
sometimes





Do you wish someone was with you right now?
my daughter is here





Are you mad about anything?
not today anyway. :-}


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
After 26 years I sure hope so.





Do you like to cuddle?
with my hubby, kids and critters yes





How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
a few






Do you want to dance?
No 




Who do you not get along with?
Few people were I board my horse that I don't care much for.





Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Yes




Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes, my best friend was murdered at the age of 21.





What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
My old friend from school Kim, who I love very much.





Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Kim







Ever go camping?
Yes, quite often





Are you someone's best friend?
Yes.






When was the last time you smoked?
I am a smoker :-{



Do you eat heathly?
somewhat





Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
No, have recently moved to the country and really loving it alot.







What did you do last Saturday?
Was my son Kevin's 20th birthday had a family party for him.



What are you listening to?
t.v.





Baseball or football?
football GO BENGALS AND BUCKEYES !!!







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
OK







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
dont think so







Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
don't think so



Are you afraid of the dark?
No 







Are you tan?
No.







How tall are you?
5'3

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?






What do you want right now?
fence and a barn so my horse can be here at home with me




Do you have a crush?
I still have a crush on my husband this many years later. :-}





Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
hubby



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
sleeping







Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No 



What are you excited for?
my daily visit with my horse Cheyenne 


Do you miss someone today?
my hubby while he is at work 





How late did you stay up last night
around 2:00 a.m.





Do you like/love someone?
hubby, kids, pets, my sister and her family





How's your life lately?
kinda boring






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
yep



What do you think of gas prices?
OUCH !!!







Do you think that you’re a good person
Yes







Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
hate tomatoes





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no





Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
no





What was on your mind mostly today?
getting housework completed




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
alaska




Do you like winter time?
love it



Last movie you watched?
shrek 3



Would you kill for chocolate?
you bet. :-}





Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
nothing, I usually dont pay attention to people


What's your favorite color?
blue




Do you want to get married?
I am married and love it


How old are you now?
42


Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 





What do you usually do first in the morning?
make coffee






Who did you hang out with last night?
hubby and son 





What are you currently doing?
this survey



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
year ago






How has this week been?
boring





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends 

Is your myspace profile private?
no




What do you carry with you at all times?
nothing really 




What person do you trust the most?
My husband


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe for sure.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, blank questions for people who don't want to cut out someone else's answers:

How old will you be in 10 months?
What did you do today?
Who was the last person who texted you?
What are you listening to?
Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
What are your plans for tomorrow?
Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Do you believe in love at first sight?
Do you prefer to call or text?
What's the nearest green object to you?
What were you doing at 12 am last night?
When is the last time you saw your mom?
Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
How many houses have you lived in?
What are you doing for your next birthday?
Do you like someone right now?
What color is your shirt?
Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Do you know how to play poker?
What are you thinking about right now?
Any plans for this weekend?
Do you smile often?
When was the last time you cried?
Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
What is something you collect?
Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
What is the main ring tone on your phone?
What is something that you do too much?
Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Are you mad about anything?
Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Do you like to cuddle?
How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Do you want to dance?
Who do you not get along with?
Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Did you ever lose a best friend?
What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Ever go camping?
Are you someone's best friend?
When was the last time you smoked?
Do you eat heathly?
Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
What did you do last Saturday?
What are you listening to?
Baseball or football?
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Are you afraid of the dark?
Are you tan?
How tall are you?
Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
What do you want right now?
Do you have a crush?
Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
What are you excited for?
Do you miss someone today?
How late did you stay up last night
Do you like/love someone?
How's your life lately?
Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
What do you think of gas prices?
Do you think that you’re a good person
Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
What was on your mind mostly today?
Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Do you like winter time?
Last movie you watched?
Would you kill for chocolate?
Do you have an eating disorder?
What do you think when you see people who don't match?
What's your favorite color?
Do you want to get married?
How old are you now?
Favorite kind of ice cream?
Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
What do you usually do first in the morning?
Who did you hang out with last night?
What are you currently doing?
Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
How has this week been?
Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Is your myspace profile private?
What do you carry with you at all times?
What person do you trust the most?
What is your middle name?
Wat color is your mailbox?
Have you ever hit a deer?
Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
Do you have a small driveway?
Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
What brand is your printer?
Do you enjoy fighting with people?
Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Who was your kindergarten teacher?
What is your ringtone?
Are you taller than your mom?
What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
Are you God?
Do you like someone?
Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
Does anything hurt on your body right now?
Do you often cry during a movie?
Last text message?
Do you hate your life?
Do you get mad easily?
What is your biggest pet peeve?
Are you cold?
Do any of your friends have kids?
Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
Who should pay on the first date?
How many years older than you are you willing to date?
Do you have any friends?
Do you have any mean friends?
What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Do you scratch your ears?
Who was the last person to hug you?
What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
How tall are you?
If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Do you want to have kids?
What is the brightest color you're wearing?
Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
Who do you hate the most right now?
What kind of car do you want?
What is your favorite video game?
Do you like your dad?
Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Are you wearing make-up?
Do you have a tattoo?
Have you ever broken a pinata?
What time is it right now?
Do you know how to draw?
Who loves orange soda?
Who did you last IM?
Do you work a lot of hours?
Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Who was the last person that called you?
Is there anything you regret?
Do you know where your family name originated from?
Is there an animal that creeps you out?
What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Do you use digital or film cameras?
Do you own an iPod?
Have you ever been on a charter bus?
Do you like going to water parks?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

How old will you be in 10 months?
21

What did you do today?
Go to work, bought a new wallet, watched TV, played on the Wii, argued with mom

Who was the last person who texted you?
The University alarm system with a tornado warning for the area

What are you listening to?
Nothing right now

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Mom, brother, my friend Justine

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Excersise, organize room, go food shopping

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Mom

Do you believe in love at first sight?
Depends

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text

What's the nearest green object to you?
There's a green pen on the desk

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Listening to my iPod

When is the last time you saw your mom?
An hour ago

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No

How many houses have you lived in?
Five houses and one apartment altogether

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Going out to dinner at this Spanish restaurant

Do you like someone right now?
No

What color is your shirt?
Dark blue

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Left side usually

Do you know how to play poker?
No, even though I have the set of cards and a playbook

What are you thinking about right now?
Food

Any plans for this weekend?
Looking foward to watching Death Note and reading new uploaded chapters of Naruto and Inuyasha

Do you smile often?
When something funny happens

When was the last time you cried?
Not sure

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yes, during a firehouse tour

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool

What is something you collect?
State quarters, anime stuff, foreign coins

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Earrings

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Dunno

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Nope

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
A Darth Vader ringtone: "The dark side of the force is calling you (darth vader breathing)." Pretty funny.

What is something that you do too much?
Say something stupid

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Yes

Are you mad about anything?
A little, over an earlier argument with the maternal unit

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No

Do you like to cuddle?
Can't say

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
For romantic reasons? None. 

Do you want to dance?
No 

Who do you not get along with?
My dad. Some coworkers. Most of my relatives.

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
No.

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes, more than once

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I don't get it

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
I forget

Ever go camping?
Yes, I hate it

Are you someone's best friend?
No

When was the last time you smoked?
Few months ago

Do you eat heathly?
Not really

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Yup

What did you do last Saturday?
Went to work, watched TV

What are you listening to?
Nothing right now

Baseball or football?
None

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Yuck

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Maybe

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
No

Are you afraid of the dark?
No 

Are you tan?
No. I do tan well in summer though, I just don't like being in the sun

How tall are you?
5'8"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Not really

What do you want right now?
Cookies

Do you have a crush?
Yes

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
No one

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No 

What are you excited for?
Otakon 2008, getting a car this summer

Do you miss someone today?
Yeah

How late did you stay up last night
Until 2 AM. Couldn't sleep.

Do you like/love someone?
Yeah

How's your life lately?
Can't complain

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No

What do you think of gas prices?
Will only get worse

Do you think that you’re a good person
Mostly yes

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Last summer

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Sometimes (my mom)

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No

What was on your mind mostly today?
Random stuff

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
My own

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Japan

Do you like winter time?
Love it, best time of the year

Last movie you watched?
RENT

Would you kill for chocolate?
On some days yeah

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Think cynical thoughts

What's your favorite color?
Black, silver

Do you want to get married?
Yes

How old are you now?
20

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Chocolate

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Turn off the alarm

Who did you hang out with last night?
Mom and brother

What are you currently doing?
This

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
A month ago

How has this week been?
Not bad

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends 

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have one

What do you carry with you at all times?
Nothing in particular

What person do you trust the most?
No one really


----------



## tiredofmyfear (May 5, 2008)

What is your middle name?
Pauline







Wat color is your mailbox?
Black





Have you ever hit a deer?
no but , my hubby has







Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
depends







Do you have a small driveway?
no its pretty long







Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
n/a





What brand is your printer?
Dell 





Do you enjoy fighting with people?
no







Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
naturally straight but, I have a spiral to keep it curly







Who was your kindergarten teacher?
can't remember







What is your ringtone?
i already answered above





Are you taller than your mom?
a little bit





What curse word do you say the most when your @#%$?
depends





Are you God?
no





Do you like someone? I like alot of people








Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
sure





Does anything hurt on your body right now?
no







Do you often cry during a movie?
If its a sad movie then yes




Last text message?
dont text







Do you hate your life?
No







Do you get mad easily?
no but, get hurt easily







What is your biggest pet peeve?
my fear of people







Are you cold?
no its hot here in Ohio







Do any of your friends have kids?
yes, most of them do







Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
yes, my daughters friend






Who should pay on the first date?
depends





How many years older than you are you willing to date?
no more than 5







Do you have any friends?
yes







Do you have any mean friends?
no







What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
orange ? 







Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
probably







Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
no






Have you ever contemplated suicide?
no







Do you scratch your ears?
If They Itch ... then yes







Who was the last person to hug you?
my husband







What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
wearing shorts 







How tall are you?
5'3






If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Billy, I think







Do you want to have kids?
I have four kids Keith & Kelly & Kevin and Katie







What is the brightest color you're wearing?
nothing bright 







Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
not sure





Who do you hate the most right now?
don't hate anyone but, dislike a lady named Lynn, were I board my horse.







What kind of car do you want?
Just got a new car ford focus





What is your favorite video game?
don't play video games







Do you like your dad?
I loved him very much { he passed away in 1983 }







Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
no







Are you wearing make-up?
yes







Do you have a tattoo?
yes two







Have you ever broken a pinata?
well, I helped my great neice break one







What time is it right now?
11:36 p.m. 




Do you know how to draw?
not at all






Who loves orange soda?
dunno not me



Who did you last IM?
My friend Kim




Do you work a lot of hours?
No.







Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Home.







Who was the last person that called you?
My daughter Kelly



Is there anything you regret?
Yes.





Do you know where your family name originated from?
no







Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Bugs and snakes







What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
blue







Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital.







Do you own an iPod?
an mp3 player







Have you ever been on a charter bus?
yes





Do you like going to water parks?
never really went to one


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yay! Boredom! :clap 

How old will you be in 10 months?
19

What did you do today?
nothing really

Who was the last person who texted you?
I don't have a cell

What are you listening to?
Zack Hexum

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
The blue man group

What are your plans for tomorrow?
waste time

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
can't remember

Do you believe in love at first sight?
idk

Do you prefer to call or text?
neither

What's the nearest green object to you?
light on the keyboard

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
same thing I'm doing now...

When is the last time you saw your mom?
a couple hours ago

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
nope

How many houses have you lived in?
1

What are you doing for your next birthday?
nothing lol

Do you like someone right now?
no

What color is your shirt?
black

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
yes

Do you know how to play poker?
yes

What are you thinking about right now?
thinking about thinking

Any plans for this weekend?
nope

Do you smile often?
no, laugh a lot though...

When was the last time you cried?
a month ago I think...

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
pool

What is something you collect?
nothing

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
no

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
idk 

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
close to it, I think...

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Toaster noise 

What is something that you do too much?
computer

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
yeah

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
kinda

Are you mad about anything?
no

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
lol...definitely not

Do you like to cuddle?
sure

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
idk

Do you want to dance?
headbang

Who do you not get along with?
idk

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
no

Did you ever lose a best friend?
yup

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I don't have a myspace

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
I just said I don't have a myspace

Ever go camping?
nope..want to though

Are you someone's best friend?
no

When was the last time you smoked?
when I was 13 or so

Do you eat heathly?
Nope

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
the same

What did you do last Saturday?
nothing

What are you listening to?
the same thing

Baseball or football?
neither, but football if I had to choose

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
nasty

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
probably not

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
no

Are you afraid of the dark?
nope

Are you tan?
yes

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
nope

What do you want right now?
nothing really

Do you have a crush?
nope

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
I don't talk to people

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
trying to sleep

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
no

What are you excited for?
nothing

Do you miss someone today?
not really

How late did you stay up last night
6am

Do you like/love someone?
not really

How's your life lately?
boring

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
no, never dated

What do you think of gas prices?
I don't drive lol

Do you think that you’re a good person
kind of

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
never

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
no

What was on your mind mostly today?
nothing lol

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
my bed

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
not really

Do you like winter time?
not really

Last movie you watched?
Stand by Me

Would you kill for chocolate?
no

Do you have an eating disorder?
no

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
idk

What's your favorite color?
green

Do you want to get married?
idk

How old are you now?
18

Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
probably

What do you usually do first in the morning?
put a shirt on

Who did you hang out with last night?
nobody

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
no

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
years

How has this week been?
boring

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
I guess

Is your myspace profile private?
bleh

What do you carry with you at all times?
nothing

What person do you trust the most?
nobody


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

What is your middle name?
Ann
Wat color is your mailbox?
I think silver or black. Gosh the little things u can't really remember...
Have you ever hit a deer?
Nope I don't drive. 
Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
N/A
Do you have a small driveway?
Ummm not really. 
Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
I don't use a cell regularly. 
What brand is your printer?
HP
Do you enjoy fighting with people?
No!
Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Naturally straight. 
Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Mrs. Paine
What is your ringtone?
N/A
Are you taller than your mom?
Yes I am. 
What curse word do you say the most when your @#%$?
Probably sh*t
Are you God?
Nope. 
Do you like someone?
Not sexually/romanticly.
Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
Yep 
Does anything hurt on your body right now?
No. 
Do you often cry during a movie?
No only if it's really sad/moving. 
Last text message?
I don't text.
Do you hate your life?
Yeah, but not always, and I'm hopeful. 
Do you get mad easily?
I'd say the word is annoyed or irritated or *****y. 
What is your biggest pet peeve?
Ughh too many to list.
Are you cold?
Nope. 
Do any of your friends have kids?
What friends? 
Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
Nope cuz I don't know anyone lol. 
Who should pay on the first date?
I don't know. 
How many years older than you are you willing to date?
Depends on the kind of person. 
Do you have any friends?
Not in "real" life. 
Do you have any mean friends?
No thank god. 
What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
A nasty kind of yellow or green. 
Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
Nope. 
Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
No that's not how I would do suicide. 
Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Yeah. 
Do you scratch your ears?
Umm only if they're itchy. 
Who was the last person to hug you?
I dunno prolly my dad. 
What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
I'm too lazy to look at the tag. 
How tall are you?
5'5 1/2
If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
I don't know my mom was too dysfunctional to think ahead like that. She picked my name at the last minute kinda. 
Do you want to have kids?
Someday...
What is the brightest color you're wearing?
The lil bit of pinkish/red on my watch lol. 
Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
No one. 
Who do you hate the most right now?
No one. 
What kind of car do you want?
I dunno. 
What is your favorite video game?
Don't got one!
Do you like your dad?
Of course. 
Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Nope. 
Are you wearing make-up?
Not right now. 
Do you have a tattoo?
No. 
Have you ever broken a pinata?
I think I've played the game but didn't really break it. 
What time is it right now?
1:43am. 
Do you know how to draw?
Naw. 
Who loves orange soda?
It's ok, but I prefer noncarbonated most of the time. 
Who did you last IM?
Someone off here. 
Do you work a lot of hours?
No.
Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Home.
Who was the last person that called you?
My mom. 
Is there anything you regret?
Yeah. 
Do you know where your family name originated from?
It's Jewish from my grandfather. My grandma is Catholic. 
Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Spiders, bugs, insects....
What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Black, white, silver, gold, light blue. 
Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital.
Do you own an iPod?
Yes. 
Have you ever been on a charter bus?
What's that?
Do you like going to water parks?
They're great


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

Holy **** thats alot of questions. Luckily I have time to do this because i suck at life. :b

How old will you be in 10 months?
*30*
What did you do today?
*nothing so far. this.*
Who was the last person who texted you?
*jenny*
What are you listening to?
*nothing*
Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
*nobody*
What are your plans for tomorrow?
*work*
Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
*tony*
Do you believe in love at first sight?
*yeah i guess*
Do you prefer to call or text?
*call*
What's the nearest green object to you?
*a pen*
What were you doing at 12 am last night?
*on the internet*
When is the last time you saw your mom?
*sept. 2006*
Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
*no*
How many houses have you lived in?
*houses? not counting apts, 5*
What are you doing for your next birthday?
*no idea, nothing most likely*
Do you like someone right now?
*sure*
What color is your shirt?
*gray*
Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
*usually the left side*
Do you know how to play poker?
*yes*
What are you thinking about right now?
*this burrito i've got cooking in the oven.*
Any plans for this weekend?
***** no*
Do you smile often?
*i do smile quite a bit*
When was the last time you cried?
*it's been a while, maybe 6 months ago.*
Have you ever been in an ambulance?
*never*
Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
*ocean*
What is something you collect?
*nothing really. my favorite bands music?*
Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
*not since i was a teenager*
Do you think OJ killed his wife?
*i know he killed nicole and ron goldman.*
Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
*yes a few times*
Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
*no*
What is the main ring tone on your phone?
*an instrumental version of a song by my fav band.*
What is something that you do too much?
*get online*
Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
*no i think i always leave it running*
Do you wish someone was with you right now?
*mnn not really*
Are you mad about anything?
*not really mad no*
Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
*lol *
Do you like to cuddle?
*sure*
How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
*i have no idea. two possibly*
Do you want to dance?
*no*
Who do you not get along with?
*nobody right now but stupid people piss me off*
Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
*yeah*
Did you ever lose a best friend?
*sure did.* 
What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
*she was a fun outgoing person*
Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
*my brother*
Ever go camping?
*yes*
Are you someone's best friend?
*not at this point i wouldn't think*
When was the last time you smoked?
*when i was like 14*
Do you eat heathly?*
not always but for the most part i do*
Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
*lol yes*
What did you do last Saturday?
*work then home and nothing*
What are you listening to?
*nothing, the air conditioner*
Baseball or football?
*football*
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
*no feeling really. i'd eat one though if it was here in front of me.*
Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
*yes*
Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
*i'd say yes but what if things worked out? by the time i was her age now she'd be 70.*
Are you afraid of the dark?
*no*
Are you tan?
*overall, no.*
How tall are you?
*5'8*
Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
*no*
Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
*depends who is saying it*
What do you want right now?
*my damn burrito!*
Do you have a crush?
*nah*
Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
*customer while i was working*
What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
*sleeping*
Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
*i don't really drink milk these days but i have taken a swig off the carton in the past.*
What are you excited for?
*i don't know*
Do you miss someone today?
*yes, every day.*
How late did you stay up last night
*4 something.*
Do you like/love someone?
*not really.* 
How's your life lately?
*pathetic*
Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
*yes*
What do you think of gas prices?
*wtf do you think? they blow.*
Do you think that you're a good person
*sure*
Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
*months ago*
Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
*no*
Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
*no*
What was on your mind mostly today?
*work. they keep trying to call me in on my day off. 6 calls so far.*
Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
*mine*
Is there one place you'd like to visit?
*always wanted to see all those buildings in new york in person.*
Do you like winter time?
*yeah it's ok where i live*
Last movie you watched?
*i think back to the future part two.*
Would you kill for chocolate?
*no. i don't eat much of it anyway.*
Do you have an eating disorder?
*who knows. probably.*
What do you think when you see people who don't match?
*i don't care.*
What's your favorite color?
*blue or maybe orange*
Do you want to get married?
*sure but it seems very unlikely*
How old are you now?
*29*
Favorite kind of ice cream?
*oreo cookie*
Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
*yes*
What do you usually do first in the morning?
*get a cup of water to drink*
Who did you hang out with last night?
*me and my friend me*
What are you currently doing?
THIS you muther****er!!!! :lol 
Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
*yes thanks for the reminder*
When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
*don't even remember*
How has this week been?
*average*
Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
*no not everyone.*
Is your myspace profile private?
*i don't think so, i think most of the pictures are viewable by friends only though.*
What do you carry with you at all times?
*keys*
What person do you trust the most?
*my dad*
What is your middle name?
*i don't know*
Wat color is your mailbox?
*gray.. grey? what is the proper term?*
Have you ever hit a deer?
*yes once and several other close calls*
Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
*sometimes. it all depends where i'm coming from.*
Do you have a small driveway?
*i don't know.*
Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
*no*
What brand is your printer?
*hp*
Do you enjoy fighting with people?
*enjoy? no.*
Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
*straight.*
Who was your kindergarten teacher?
*don't remember*
What is your ringtone?
*i already answered this.*
Are you taller than your mom?
*I was*
What curse word do you say the most when your @#%$?
*fvck*
Are you God?
*wtf?*
Do you like someone?
*this is like the third time i've seen this question. am i doing this right? *:lol 
Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
*don't care what color pen i have*
Does anything hurt on your body right now?
*yeah part of my foot. i did something to strain it the other day.*
Do you often cry during a movie?
*no but it has happened before.*
Last text message?
*are you alive*
Do you hate your life?
*pretty much*
Do you get mad easily?
*no not really*
What is your biggest pet peeve?
*two-faced people*
Are you cold?
*no*
Do any of your friends have kids?
*yes most of them do*
Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
*yes*
Who should pay on the first date?
*doesn't matter*
How many years older than you are you willing to date?
*10-15*
Do you have any friends?
*i guess*
Do you have any mean friends?
*i guess*
What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
*hot pink*
Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
*yes*
Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
*no*
Have you ever contemplated suicide?
*yes*
Do you scratch your ears?
*no*
Who was the last person to hug you?
*old friend i bumped into*
What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
*dickies*
How tall are you?
*5'8"*
If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
*no idea*
Do you want to have kids?
*possibly under the right circumstances*
What is the brightest color you're wearing?
*blue*
Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
*Sarah*
Who do you hate the most right now?
*no one*
What kind of car do you want?
*i'm good with the one i have*
What is your favorite video game?
*all time? mike tyson's punch-out*
Do you like your dad?
*yeah*
Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
*seinfeld*
Are you wearing make-up?
*no*
Do you have a tattoo?
*no*
Have you ever broken a pinata?
*probably when i was a kid*
What time is it right now?
*3:30 pm*
Do you know how to draw?
*not very well*
Who loves orange soda?
*i do like it but don't drink it often*
Who did you last IM?
*someone from here as a matter of fact*
Do you work a lot of hours?
*sometimes*
Where were you in the last 24 hours?
*work, home*
Who was the last person that called you?
*work, 6 times today.*
Is there anything you regret?
*yes*
Do you know where your family name originated from?
*no idea*
Is there an animal that creeps you out?
*not really. there are some ugly animals out there though*
What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
*black*
Do you use digital or film cameras?
*digital*
Do you own an iPod?
*nope*
Have you ever been on a charter bus?
*no*
Do you like going to water parks?
*nope*

Oh it's over now? Thank God. :lol


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Oops, didn't notice part II of the survey last time. Here goes:

What is your middle name?
I actually go by my middle name (ever since I was nine). I hate my original first name.

What color is your mailbox?
Black

Have you ever hit a deer?
No

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
Depends where I coming from but usually no

Do you have a small driveway?
Um, not sure. What classifies as small?

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
No

What brand is your printer?
Lexmark

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
Verbally no. Physically, somewhat.

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Its wavy

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Mr. Farrell. Funny guy, I still remember him

What is your ringtone?
Darth Vader one, described last time

Are you taller than your mom?
Yes

What curse word do you say the most when your @#%$?
F***

Are you God?
No

Do you like someone?
Yeah sorta

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
Yes

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
No

Do you often cry during a movie?
No

Last text message?
Tornado warning from University system

Do you hate your life?
No

Do you get mad easily?
Depends

What is your biggest pet peeve?
Phones

Are you cold?
No

Do any of your friends have kids?
No

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
No

Who should pay on the first date?
Both

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
11 years

Do you have any friends?
I guess you could call them that

Do you have any mean friends?
No

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
Maroon, orange, yellow

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
No

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
No

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Yes

Do you scratch your ears?
When they itch

Who was the last person to hug you?
My mom

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
Feathers

How tall are you?
5'8"

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Kian maybe (my brother's name, they considered calling me Kiana when i was born).

Do you want to have kids?
NO

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
White

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
Dunno

Who do you hate the most right now?
My dad

What kind of car do you want?
One with good gas milage

What is your favorite video game?
The Godfather: Blackhand Edition (Wii)
Golden Sun (GBA)
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

Do you like your dad?
Not anymore

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
No. Should get Dexter though.

Are you wearing make-up?
No

Do you have a tattoo?
Not yet, will get one once I find the right design 

Have you ever broken a pinata?
Yes

What time is it right now?
7:52 pm

Do you know how to draw?
I guess

Who loves orange soda?
Not me

Who did you last IM?
My friend Justine

Do you work a lot of hours?
No

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Home, grocery store

Who was the last person that called you?
My little brother

Is there anything you regret?
A lot

Do you know where your family name originated from?
Yup, all of them (Spain, Portugal, Italy, Persia)

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Eels

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Green

Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital

Do you own an iPod?
Yes, red iPod nano

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
Yes

Do you like going to water parks?
Yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

How old will you be in 10 months? *161 in dog years*
What did you do today? *Nothing of importance*
Who was the last person who texted you? *Push Message*
What are you listening to?* Rock Me Amadeus by Falco. I don't care, I love this terrible song. *
Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to? *no one, no one, and no one.*
What are your plans for tomorrow? *I don't make plans. I fly through life by the seat of my pants, which translates into me sitting on my *** most of the time, with nothing in my life amounting to planned design.*
Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with? *My mom*
Do you believe in love at first sight? *I don't believe in love.*
Do you prefer to call or text? *Both are useless to me. I don't use phones.*
What's the nearest green object to you? *The wall. Be jealous.*
What were you doing at 12 am last night? *I was in the hot tub and listening to music. Unfortunately, the radio didn't fall in with me, because the cord wouldn't reach. Ah well, that's what extenders are for. AM I RIGHT, GUYS?*
When is the last time you saw your mom? *10 minutes ago.*
Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks? *Obviously. Welcome to the land of sarcasm, by the way.*
How many houses have you lived in? *Five*
What are you doing for your next birthday? *The same thing I do every year.*
Do you like someone right now? *I don't like anyone.*
What color is your shirt? *white*
Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? *Left of center*
Do you know how to play poker? *yes.*
What are you thinking about right now? *Things I won't go into.*
Any plans for this weekend? *No*
Do you smile often? *I hardly smile*
When was the last time you cried? *Years ago, I believe. I can't remember when I last cried, so it has to have been a while.*
Have you ever been in an ambulance? *No*
Do you prefer an ocean or pool? *I prefer not to float.*
What is something you collect? *I'm not into collecting.. not really my forte.*
Do you wear any jewelry 24/7? *No*
Do you think OJ killed his wife? *Do bears **** in the woods?*
Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight? *Not really a strange occurrence in my life*
Do you sleep with stuffed animals? *Yes. I prefer papier-mache stuffing over what's used by professional taxidermists. It seems to absorb most of the smell. Not all of it, though.*
What is the main ring tone on your phone? *The Benny Hill theme*
What is something that you do too much? *A lot of things*
Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?* Yes, of course. My brother does not and it takes a great amount of restraint to resist slamming his head into the sink. He also runs bath water for an hour and never shuts the water off as he shaves. It's so bad that he's actually drained the hot water heater on more than one occasion, forcing it to shut off and relegating me to cold showers. *
Do you wish someone was with you right now?* Yes. Come to me, Robert Downey Jr.*
Are you mad about anything? *No, not particularly.*
Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship? *Not unless I'm kidnapped between now and then and develop Stockholm Syndrome. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on this one.*
Do you like to cuddle?*I have no desire for that.*
How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over? *None*
Do you want to dance?*I thought you'd never ask.*
Who do you not get along with? *Everyone I've ever met, basically.*
Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it? *No*
Did you ever lose a best friend?
What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Ever go camping? * Yes, it was a heinous experience in every conceivable way. I hate the outdoors, tents, and insects, so pitting me against all three was not a good move on my parents' part.*
Are you someone's best friend? *No*
When was the last time you smoked? *Years ago*
Do you eat healthy? *Usually*
Are you anything like you were at this point last year? *No, I don't feel that I am, personality wise.*
What did you do last Saturday? *Nothing*
What are you listening to? *Wasn't I asked this earlier?*
Baseball or football? *Neither. Bikini mud wrestling is the only real sport, anyway.*
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?*Disgusted*
Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did? *No*
Would you date someone 20 years older than you? *Yes*
Are you afraid of the dark? *No*
Are you tan? *No*
How tall are you? *semi-dwarfed. Vertically, I'm 5 feet and 2 inches of flesh and raw sex appeal.*
Are you dating the person that text messaged you last? *Am I dating a phishing message? Not right now, but I won't rule anything out.*
Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby? *If someone ever called me baby, I would urinate into his or her shampoo bottle for a solid week.*
What do you want right now? *To eat dinner*
Do you have a crush? *No*
Who was the last person you talked to that was cute? *My neighbor*
What were you doing at 8:00 this morning? *Sleeping*
Do you drink milk straight from the carton? *No, that's completely unsanitary.*
What are you excited for? *Whatever*
Do you miss someone today? *No*
How late did you stay up last night *4 a.m.*
Do you like/love someone? *No*
How's your life lately? *Almost finished.*
Have you ever dated someone longer than a year? *No*
What do you think of gas prices? *Can't get enough. I just love them.*
Do you think that you're a good person? *No, I am human waste, or a lump of bacteria and disease.*
Last time you ate a homegrown tomato? *I hate tomatoes.*
Do you hate the last girl you were talking to? 
Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
What was on your mind mostly today?
Whose bed did you sleep in last night? *Mine. I'm quite a generous person, because I graciously shared it with the other orgy attendees. I'm all about philanthropy.*
Is there one place you'd like to visit? *Anywhere in Europe*
Do you like winter time? *Don't care*
Last movie you watched? *Milano Calibro 9 *
Would you kill for chocolate? *Yes, if I was starving on a desert island and someone else attempted to steal my only sustenance. And then I would eat their rotting flesh.*
Do you have an eating disorder? *No*
What do you think when you see people who don't match? *It's their life, they can do whatever and whomever they wish.*
What's your favorite color? *I don't have one*
Do you want to get married? *No*
How old are you now? *22*
Favorite kind of ice cream? *I don't really eat it*
Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear? *No*
What do you usually do first in the morning? *I start every morning with two scoops of raisins and a good ol' fashioned voodoo curse.*
Who did you hang out with last night? *Myself*
What are you currently doing? *Getting sick of this survey*
Are you gonna be home alone tonight? *No*
When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters? *?*
How has this week been? *Dismal*
Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance? *No*
Is your myspace profile private? *Don't use one*
What do you carry with you at all times? *My..... bra? I don't know. Nothing, I suppose*
What person do you trust the most? *I don't trust anyone*


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> What are you listening to?* Rock Me Amadeus by Falco. I don't care, I love this terrible song. *
> 
> ...I love that song as well!!!! :yes :eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What is your middle name?
not saying

What color is your mailbox?
silver

Have you ever hit a deer?
no

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
depends, but usually not

Do you have a small driveway?
not really

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
"ring ring" is pretty popular

What brand is your printer?
Lexmark

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
not really

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
it's wavy-ish if it gets longer

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
n/a

What is your ringtone?
"ring ring"

Are you taller than your mom?
yes

What curse word do you say the most when your @#%$?
"****"

Are you God?
not that I'm aware of

Do you like someone?
not really

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
sure

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
no

Do you often cry during a movie?
sometimes

Last text message?
n/a

Do you hate your life?
pretty much

Do you get mad easily?
not really

What is your biggest pet peeve?
"your" instead of "you're" and vice-versa

Are you cold?
no

Do any of your friends have kids?
no

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
yes

Who should pay on the first date?
both

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
10 sounds like a nice number

Do you have any friends?
no

Do you have any mean friends?
having no friends implies having no mean ones

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
puke green

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
no

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
yes

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
who hasn't?

Do you scratch your ears?
not really

Who was the last person to hug you?
I dunno

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
this assumes I'm wearing pants

How tall are you?
5'5"

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
dunno

Do you want to have kids?
I think so

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
dark blue

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
n/a

Who do you hate the most right now?
I don't really hate anyone

What is your favorite video game?
uhhh, I dunno.

Do you like your dad?
yeah

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Seinfeld 

Are you wearing make-up?
no

Do you have a tattoo?
no

Have you ever broken a pinata?
I think so

What time is it right now?
9:07pm

Do you know how to draw?
depends what I'm drawing

Who loves orange soda?
not this guy

Who did you last IM?
pirate

Do you work a lot of hours?
not really

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
home, store. the end.

Who was the last person that called you?
dad

Is there anything you regret?
a lot

Do you know where your family name originated from?
yes

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
frogs

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
red

Do you use digital or film cameras?
digital

Do you own an iPod?
I do, and it's old *** monochrome screen one.

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
no

Do you like going to water parks?
no


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What is your middle name?
I hate my middle name. Well, I also hate my first name. And my last. I have a series of horrible names that have been legally assigned to me. 

What color is your mailbox?
Black.

Have you ever hit a deer?
I've ***** slapped a deer. 

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
Yes, from all directions.

Do you have a small driveway?
No. Not really.

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
Yes, Ray Winstone. I had to steal the idea. 

What brand is your printer?
I don't print things in the home.

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
No

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Curly, but not poofy/frizzy curly. I have hair that would leave Fabio teeming with so much jealously that he would immediately excuse himself to the men's room only to emerge after 15 minutes or so looking sweaty and disheveled. 

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Mrs. Long.

What is your ringtone?


Are you taller than your mom?
Yes

What curse word do you say the most when your @#%$?
****. I use it as a noun, pronoun, adjective, verb, and conjunction, and in the same sentence as much as possible when I'm outraged. 

Are you God?
Only to a small group of kool aid loving followers. Our numbers grow with each passing day.

Do you like someone?
No

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
No

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
Yes

Do you often cry during a movie?
No

Last text message?
n/a

Do you hate your life?
Yes

Do you get mad easily?
Yes

What is your biggest pet peeve?
When people use non-words in conversation thinking they're using real words.

Are you cold?
No

Do any of your friends have kids?

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?

Who should pay on the first date?
Both

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
I have no cut-off point. Well, I probably wouldn't date someone well into their 80s-90s or anything, but I'm pretty receptive to people from most age groups over 20.

Do you have any friends?
No

Do you have any mean friends?

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
All colors can be complimented with suitable accessories and clothing. Even the most fashionably hopeless of colors can look great with the proper pairing of items. It boils down to finding fabrics that drape one's frame well and locating attractive pieces to accentuate this.

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
I've thought about it.

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Yes

Do you scratch your ears?

Who was the last person to hug you?

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
Pajama pants, brand unknown.

How tall are you?
5'2"

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
My mom would have named me Spencer.

Do you want to have kids?
No. I'm probably sterile, anyway.

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
White

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?

Who do you hate the most right now?
I don't hate anyone

What is your favorite video game?
I hate video games.

Do you like your dad?

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Yes, a few.

Are you wearing make-up?
No

Do you have a tattoo?

Have you ever broken a pinata?
No

What time is it right now?

Do you know how to draw?
Not really

Who loves orange soda?
Kel Mitchell

Who did you last IM?
I haven't instant messaged anyone in almost 6 years.

Do you work a lot of hours?
I don't work

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
I haven't left my house in over a week

Who was the last person that called you?
No one

Is there anything you regret?
That out of the millions upon millions of sperm cells, the one that formed me was the one that found the egg. Why couldn't I end up crusted inside a gym sock like so many before me? 

Do you know where your family name originated from?
England, I think

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Whales.

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Black or silver

Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital

Do you own an iPod?
No

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
Yes

Do you like going to water parks?
I'm not 8 years old, so no.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

How old will you be in 10 months?
39

What did you do today?
I went grocery shopping and I just got back from from visiting my grandfather's gravesite

Who was the last person who texted you?
n/a 

What are you listening to?
nothing

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
I don't tell anything to just anybody

What are your plans for tomorrow?
go to work and possibly shop afterwards

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
my mother

Do you believe in love at first sight?
not really 

Do you prefer to call or text?
call. I never text anyone

What's the nearest green object to you?
there's some green in my mousepad

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
sleeping

When is the last time you saw your mom?
about 10 minutes ago

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
heck no

How many houses have you lived in?
5

What are you doing for your next birthday?
dinner with the family 

Do you like someone right now?
no

What color is your shirt?
red

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
whatever side I get in on

Do you know how to play poker?
no, but I'd like to

What are you thinking about right now?
answering these questions

Any plans for this weekend?
no, probably just the same routine

Do you smile often?
only when I have something to smile about

When was the last time you cried?
probably a few weeks ago

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
ocean

What is something you collect?
I'd rather not say

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
I wear jewelry but not 24/7

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
definitely yes !!!!

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
no

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
it's just a ring, ring

What is something that you do too much?
too many to list here

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
no. I tried it a few times but it just feels strange for some reason

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
no

Are you mad about anything?
yes

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
heck no!

Do you like to cuddle?
don't know, never done it yet unless you count cuddling my cat :stu 

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
none that I remember

Do you want to dance?
not right now. Not sure I'd want to dance in public either

Who do you not get along with?
I try to get along with everyone even if I don't like them much

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
no 

Did you ever lose a best friend?
yes

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
what you talking about, myspace? If so, don't have it.

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
n/a 

Ever go camping?
no and I don't even want to

Are you someone's best friend?
a friend, not sure about best friend. What does best friend even mean? 

When was the last time you smoked?
many years ago

Do you eat healthy?
it varies

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
probably the same

What did you do last Saturday?
the same thing I always do

What are you listening to?
wasn't this question already asked

Baseball or football?
neither

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
they are quite tasty

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
not really 

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I'd give it a try

Are you afraid of the dark?
no

Are you tan?
no, but I'd like it

How tall are you?
about 5' 5" or 5" 6"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
n/a 

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
I suppose even though it's never happened to me

What do you want right now?
chocolate

Do you have a crush?
no

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
nobody

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
sitting in my family room

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
no

What are you excited for?
nothing at the moment

Do you miss someone today?
no 

How late did you stay up last night
don't remember

Do you like/love someone?
my family, my friends, my cat

How's your life lately?
kind of blah. I have so many thoughts in my mind. I'm trying to make a decision about something and I just can't quite do it. Maybe I need some advice.

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
no 

What do you think of gas prices?
high, but nothing I can do about that

Do you think that you’re a good person
sure

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
I don't eat tomatoes

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
n/a 

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
n/a 

What was on your mind mostly today?
too many things

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
my own

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Alaska, Paris France and others

Do you like winter time?
yes but I'm not liking on too much snow

Last movie you watched?
Iron Man

Would you kill for chocolate?
No, even though it's one of my favorites

Do you have an eating disorder?
no but I could be in denial

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I don't. I say go for it.

What's your favorite color?
red, purple, black

Do you want to get married?
no 

How old are you now?
38

Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
yes

What do you usually do first in the morning?
hit the snooze button

Who did you hang out with last night?
me, myself and I :lol 

What are you currently doing?
answering this long survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
no

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
probably earlier this month or late last month

How has this week been?
so so 

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
it depends on the situation and what the person did

Is your myspace profile private?
don't have one

What do you carry with you at all times?
nothing

What person do you trust the most?
my mother

What is your middle name?
I'd rather not say

What color is your mailbox?
black

Have you ever hit a deer?
no 

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
no 

Do you have a small driveway?
no

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
no 

What brand is your printer?
Canon

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
no 

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
curly. I hated it as a child but now I like it

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
I don't remember. Who would?

What is your ringtone?
already answered this question, didn't we

Are you taller than your mom?
yes

What curse word do you say the most when your @#%$?
****, or dam

Are you God?
what. No one is god but god

Do you like someone?
already answered this question

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
sometimes

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
yes but I won't say what

Do you often cry during a movie?
once in a while. It must be I'm emotional at the time, otherwise, no

Last text message?
n/a 

Do you hate your life?
don't hate, not content or satisfied, but don't hate

Do you get mad easily?
sometimes

What is your biggest pet peeve?
too many to list here so I won't

Are you cold?
no

Do any of your friends have kids?
yes

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
no

Who should pay on the first date?
the man, but I don't mind going dutch

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
don't know

Do you have any friends?
yes

Do you have any mean friends?
no

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
don't know, perhaps, prison orange

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
don't think so

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
no

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
yes. I have even tried it.

Do you scratch your ears?
not really

Who was the last person to hug you?
a cousin

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
not wearing any  

How tall are you?
already answered

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
don't have a clue

Do you want to have kids?
no

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
red

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
don't know

Who do you hate the most right now?
my father

What kind of car do you want?
I've always wanted a brand new car. However, I'll go for reliable which I already have.

What is your favorite video game?
probably vampire games

Do you like your dad?
no, actually I can't stand him. He makes me sick. No offense to those who love theirs. Wish I loved mine but I don't.

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
yes but not all the seasons

Are you wearing make-up?
no

Do you have a tattoo?
no, but I want one

Have you ever broken a pinata?
no

What time is it right now?
3:04 p.m.

Do you know how to draw?
no 

Who loves orange soda?
I like Crush

Who did you last IM?
no one 

Do you work a lot of hours?
I work about the normal 40 hours give or a take an hour or so

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
at home and at the store

Who was the last person that called you?
don't remember

Is there anything you regret?
yes

Do you know where your family name originated from?
no

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
no, but insects creep me out. Are insects animals? :lol 

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
red 

Do you use digital or film cameras?
yes

Do you own an iPod?
no

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
yes, if this means going on a trip.

Do you like going to water parks?
I never went to one so I don't know


Gosh, that was long. That has got to be the longest survey ever. I'm exhausted :yawn


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Not that anyone will ever read this, but I'm ****ing bored. 

How old will you be in 10 months?
25

What did you do today?
A whole lot of nothing

Who was the last person who texted you?
My sister.

What are you listening to?
Sanctuary by Third Day

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Ryan and Chris

What are your plans for tomorrow?
A whole lot of nothing.

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
My family yesterday at the zoo for Father's Day.

Do you believe in love at first sight?
**** no

Do you prefer to call or text?
text if I can

What's the nearest green object to you?
Mello Yello

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Sleeping

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Yesterday

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Hahaha... no.

How many houses have you lived in?
One

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Hopefully I won't live that long.

Do you like someone right now?
I like my cats. 

What color is your shirt?
black

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Side that's not against the wall.

Do you know how to play poker?
Nope and that's really okay.

What are you thinking about right now?
I'm thinking about what I'm thinking about. It's confusing, actually. 

Any plans for this weekend?
It is the weekend and no.

Do you smile often?
No

When was the last time you cried?
Couple days ago.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yes

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean

What is something you collect?
Altoid tins

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No.

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
I don't really give a ****.

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Yes, many times.

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Nope

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Black Parade

What is something that you do too much?
Play games

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Not particularily

Are you mad about anything?
I'm mad at myself. As usual.

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Hahaha.. you're killing me.

Do you like to cuddle?
That I do

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Too many

Do you want to dance?
Never.

Who do you not get along with?
Most everyone.

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Nope

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Right now I think she's a brat. 

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Ryan

Ever go camping?
Used to.

Are you someone's best friend?
Not so much.

When was the last time you smoked?
Never

Do you eat heathly?
Not really

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
exactly the same

What did you do last Saturday?
A whole lot of nothing.

What are you listening to?
White Lines & Red Lights by Between the Trees

Baseball or football?
Baseball if I have to choose.

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
I don't feel anything about them. 

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Nope

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Nope

Are you afraid of the dark?
Depends on what's in my head.

Are you tan?
Not able to tan.

How tall are you?
5'10"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No, never dated. 

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Why not/

What do you want right now?
To sleep

Do you have a crush?
Not currently.

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
My sister.

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Taking a med

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
If it's mine.

What are you excited for?
Super excited for this survey to end.

Do you miss someone today?
Yes, my puppy.

How late did you stay up last night
I don't sleep during the night

Do you like/love someone?
My family. 

How's your life lately?
What life?

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Never dated

What do you think of gas prices?
I think they are ridiculous - I saw 3.85 the other day. 

Do you think that you’re a good person
No

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Never

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No

What was on your mind mostly today?
Nothing

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Ireleand

Do you like winter time?
No

Last movie you watched?
Juno

Would you kill for chocolate?
Maybe an ant.

Do you have an eating disorder?
Yes

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I wouldn't know.

What's your favorite color?
Don't really have one.

Do you want to get married?
Sometimes.

How old are you now?
25

Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
No

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Take a shower

Who did you hang out with last night?
My cats

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
no

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Couple weeks ago

How has this week been?
****ty.

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yes

Is your myspace profile private?
No, but it's also currently blank.

What do you carry with you at all times?
Bag of fun.

What person do you trust the most?
My sister.

What is your middle name?
Anne

Wat color is your mailbox?
Grey

Have you ever hit a deer?
No, but I've pet them.

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
From work? Yes.

Do you have a small driveway?
Yes

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
I don't know anyone

What brand is your printer?
HP

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
Light hearted, yes.

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Curly

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Mrs. Keopsel, or something like that.

Are you taller than your mom?
Yes

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
****

Are you God?
No

Do you like someone?
I like a few people.

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
Sure

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
Tooth

Do you often cry during a movie?
Yes

Last text message?
Years ago

Do you hate your life?
Yes

Do you get mad easily?
Yes

What is your biggest pet peeve?
Teeth grinding

Are you cold?
No

Do any of your friends have kids?
Don't have friends. Old classmates? Yes.

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
Yes, two actually. 

Who should pay on the first date?
The dog.

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
Not able to date.

Do you have any friends?
Nope

Do you have any mean friends?
Nope

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
Gold

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
Umm.. don't have friends... so, not so much.

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
**** yes.

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
I'd drive off a cliff, but never contemplate suicide.

Do you scratch your ears?
When they itch I do.

Who was the last person to hug you?
Probably my mother.

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
Old Navy

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
John.

Do you want to have kids?
Sometimes.

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
Blue

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
NA

Who do you hate the most right now?
Myself

What kind of car do you want?
I like my car fine.

What is your favorite video game?
Mario Kart

Do you like your dad?
Sometimes.

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
3rd Rock, some Friends.

Are you wearing make-up?
Never.

Do you have a tattoo?
I wish.

Have you ever broken a pinata?
Yes

What time is it right now?
3:13 PM

Do you know how to draw?
Not well.

Who loves orange soda?
I do. 

Who did you last IM?
Ryan

Do you work a lot of hours?
Average

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Home

Who was the last person that called you?
Work

Is there anything you regret?
Most everything.

Do you know where your family name originated from?
Germany

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Most flying insects.

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Red

Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital

Do you own an iPod?
Yes

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
Ummm... maybe.

Do you like going to water parks?
Absolutely not.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

How old will you be in 10 months?
18

What did you do today?
cleaned the house

Who was the last person who texted you?
i don't remember

What are you listening to?
Damn it Janet - The Rocky Horror Picture Show

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
some besties

What are your plans for tomorrow?
i dunno

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
madre

Do you believe in love at first sight?
depends

Do you prefer to call or text?
text

What's the nearest green object to you?
colored pencil

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
watching top model

When is the last time you saw your mom?
today

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
no

How many houses have you lived in?
about 3

What are you doing for your next birthday?
have no idea

Do you like someone right now?
not really

What color is your shirt?
black

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
never

Do you know how to play poker?
my dad showed me 

What are you thinking about right now?
nothing really

Any plans for this weekend?
not really

Do you smile often?
i try to

When was the last time you cried?
this week

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
nope

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean

What is something you collect?
nothing really

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
i forget to wear my contacts, so how can i remember to wear jewelry? 

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yes.

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
somewhat

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
sometimes

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
my phone's ALWAYS silent or on vibrate.

What is something that you do too much?
procrastinate.

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
usually

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
No

Are you mad about anything?
myself and stupid people.

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
relationship? nahh, i'm getting married in 2 hours!!

Do you like to cuddle?
yes.

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
not many

Do you want to dance?
always

Who do you not get along with?
most people, well i try to

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
only my dad

Did you ever lose a best friend?
of course

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
haha, this is for myspace? 

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
don't feel like checkin'

Ever go camping?
yes, i have.

Are you someone's best friend?
i guess

When was the last time you smoked?
years ago

Do you eat heathly?
not really

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
the same

What did you do last Saturday?
nothing too interesting.

What are you listening to?
All Night Long - Cathy Dennis

Baseball or football?
baseball

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
they're awesome 

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
yes

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
yeah

Are you afraid of the dark?
usually, no

Are you tan?
pale is the tan

How tall are you?
5'0"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
nope 

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
if they're not some random person on the street saying that

What do you want right now?
dance

Do you have a crush?
not really

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
dylan haha

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
cleaning

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
I'm weird, so I have before.

What are you excited for?
super excited for what the next question is going to be!!

Do you miss someone today?
sister. i usually don't miss people though.

How late did you stay up last night
i think 5

Do you like/love someone?
la familia

How's your life lately?
ehh

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
haven't dated before

What do you think of gas prices?
they are ridiculous 

Do you think that you’re a good person
yes

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
a while ago

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
no

What was on your mind mostly today?
i dunno, some random crap

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
sister's

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
japan

Do you like winter time?
somewhat

Last movie you watched?
rocky horror

Would you kill for chocolate?
no, that's a little absurd

Do you have an eating disorder?
not right now, but i have before.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
i think it's annoying

What's your favorite color?
hotpink, but i like all colors as well.

Do you want to get married?
maybe

How old are you now?
17. still jailbait

Favorite kind of ice cream?
don't have one

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
yes

What do you usually do first in the morning?
tell my mom to give me "5 more minutes"

Who did you hang out with last night?
nobody

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
no

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
months ago

How has this week been?
eh

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
yes

Is your myspace profile private?
only the pics

What do you carry with you at all times?


What person do you trust the most?
i dunno

What is your middle name?
Hacer. good luck with pronouncing that.

Wat color is your mailbox?
close to black i believe so.

Have you ever hit a deer?
NO.

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
i don't drive and no.

Do you have a small driveway?
it's pretty big

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
i dunno what my ringtone is, lol

What brand is your printer?
pixma

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
sometimes

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
used to be naturally straight, now it's mad curly.

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Dr. Moretti. she hated me.

Are you taller than your mom?
nope

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
i rarely curse

Are you God?
nahh. i would suck as God, haha. i'd screw up too much. i think God is happy where He is. 

Do you like someone?
not atm

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
YES, FTW.

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
stomach

Do you often cry during a movie?
yes

Last text message?
phone's dead

Do you hate your life?
yeah

Do you get mad easily?
sometimes.

What is your biggest pet peeve?
disrespectful, rude people

Are you cold?
ALWAYS, but i'm not right now because i didn't have enough sleep.

Do any of your friends have kids?
i wouldn't be surprised if they did due to this retarded teen pregnancy fad.

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
i think so

Who should pay on the first date?
whomever has the dough

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
any

Do you have any friends?
yes, never see 'em though

Do you have any mean friends?
i guess

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
depends on your body type

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
yeah

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
yes

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
yes, i have many times.

Do you scratch your ears?
no, only they are itchy.

Who was the last person to hug you?
la mama.

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
none ;]

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Bora.

Do you want to have kids?
eventually

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
red

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
some people

Who do you hate the most right now?
my weight. errr, i wanna lose weight. :X

What kind of car do you want?
whatever works

What is your favorite video game?
old skool games, b1tch3z.

Do you like your dad?
very much so.

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
mr bean.

Are you wearing make-up?
nopee

Do you have a tattoo?
no

Have you ever broken a pinata?
I have broken a pinata with my Carrie powers

What time is it right now?
11:58 AM

Do you know how to draw?
somewhat

Who loves orange soda?
KEL LOVES ORANGE SODA.

Who did you last IM?
i dunno. haven't used that crap in ages.

Do you work a lot of hours?
nope

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
ma maison

Who was the last person that called you?
derya

Is there anything you regret?
a buncha crap

Do you know where your family name originated from?
Turkey

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
spiders

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
red or babyblue

Do you use digital or film cameras?
digital

Do you own an iPod?
yes

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
i guess.

Do you like going to water parks?
yes


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

How old will you be in 10 months?
*18!*

What did you do today?
School & Revision

Who was the last person who texted you?
My friend

What are you listening to?
Billy Talent - Red Flag

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
I don't tell no one nothing..

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Sociology revison

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Dad

Do you believe in love at first sight?
I think

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text

What's the nearest green object to you?
Actually, I can't see anything green

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Talking to someone verrryyy special =)

When is the last time you saw your mom?
About 5 seconds ago

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Nope

How many houses have you lived in?
3

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Probably.. nothing :lol

Do you like someone right now?
I more than like someone

What color is your shirt?
Black

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
:yes

Do you know how to play poker?
I used to know.. but I haven't played it in so long, I forgot.

What are you thinking about right now?
I'm hungry. Haha

Any plans for this weekend?
Work.. studying.

Do you smile often?
Yess.

When was the last time you cried?
A while ago

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Never

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool

What is something you collect?
Nothing

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Only my bellybar.

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Idk..

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Hah, I don't think so. I like sleep 

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Nope.

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
I don't have one, it's always on vibrate.

What is something that you do too much?
ahh. nothing. I do nothing too much.

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Sometimes

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Yes, so much.

Are you mad about anything?
Nope

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Hopefully I'll still be in a relationship!

Do you like to cuddle?
I love to cuddle.

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
None..

Do you want to dance?
Noooo

Who do you not get along with?
I get along with most people

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Yes. Well I hope they meant it.. :roll

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yup :/

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
On here?.. I actually don't know.

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
The same person who always sends me the best messages.. 

Ever go camping?
I've been.

Are you someone's best friend?
Nope

When was the last time you smoked?
A longgg time ago. I wouldn't really say i was smoking.. just trying it.

Do you eat heathly?
Not really :L

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Nope

What did you do last Saturday?
I can't remember.. it was obviously really eventful.

What are you listening to?
Set Your Goals - The Few That Remain

Baseball or football?
Football

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Yum

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Uh yeah

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
No

Are you afraid of the dark?
Sometimes

Are you tan?
I'm pale

How tall are you?
5'3"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Nope

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Haha yes.

What do you want right now?
Um.. Him.. and skittles 

Do you have a crush?
More than a crush. :lol

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
He knows who he is 

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
I don't like milk, I don't drink it at all.

What are you excited for?
Summer

Do you miss someone today?
Yes..

How late did you stay up last night
I can't remember.. i think about 1:30

Do you like/love someone?
Yesss

How's your life lately?
Pretty good. 

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Yeah

What do you think of gas prices?
I don't know what they are..

Do you think that you're a good person
I guess

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Sometime in the summer

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No

What was on your mind mostly today?
Eugggh exams. also.. someone :mushy

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Rome.
Paris again.

Do you like winter time?
Not really

Last movie you watched?
I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry

Would you kill for chocolate?
I like chocolate.. but I don't like it that much.

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Um.. wth?

What's your favorite color?
*Yellow*

Do you want to get married?
One day

How old are you now?
17

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Cookie Dough.. or Caramel Chew Chew. 

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Haha yeah.

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Go back to sleep then eat!

Who did you hang out with last night?
No one

What are you currently doing?
*This*

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Nope

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
I can't even remember

How has this week been?
Alright

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yes

Is your myspace profile private?
I don't have myspace

What do you carry with you at all times?
My phone.. or ipod

What person do you trust the most?
Idk DADDY :L

What is your middle name?
Don't have one..

Wat color is your mailbox?
Black

Have you ever hit a deer?
No

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
No

Do you have a small driveway?
Its.. average?

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
I don't have a ringtone

What brand is your printer?
Idk

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
No

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
My hair is naturally ugly.

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Kindergarten?

Are you taller than your mom?
Yep

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
F***

Are you God?
Obviously.

Do you like someone?
Yes. I'm sure something like this has been asked before

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
I dooo.

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
No

Do you often cry during a movie?
No

Last text message?
My 'friend' telling me she was on her way over

Do you hate your life?
No

Do you get mad easily?
Sometimes

What is your biggest pet peeve?
People with no manners and people who use excessive amounts of punctuation. 
Like this: "what?????????"

Are you cold?
Always

Do any of your friends have kids?
Yes

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
My cousin

Who should pay on the first date?
Idk, both of you?

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
7

Do you have any friends?
Blehh. few.

Do you have any mean friends?
No

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
Um..

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
No

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
No

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
No

Do you scratch your ears?
If they're itchy.

Who was the last person to hug you?
Um. Mum

What brand are the pants/jeans you're wearing right now?
They're from River Island

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Lloyd

Do you want to have kids?
Yup

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
Pink

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
Uh.. idk

Who do you hate the most right now?
Hahaa. My ex

What kind of car do you want?
I know nothing about cars.. no idea.

What is your favorite video game?
I don't play video games

Do you like your dad?
Yes. 

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Nope

Are you wearing make-up?
Yes

Do you have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever broken a pinata?
Yep

What time is it right now?
9:45pm

Do you know how to draw?
I know how to draw.. I'm not good at it though

Who loves orange soda?
Kel loves orange soda! :lol

Who did you last IM?
I haven't IMed anyone in forever

Do you work a lot of hours?
5 hours a week. 20 a month. Im lazy..

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
My house.. school.. shop.

Who was the last person that called you?
Motherrr

Is there anything you regret?
Yes

Do you know where your family name originated from?
No

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Spiders, ants, afghan hounds.

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Black

Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital

Do you own an iPod?
Yup

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
A what bus?

Do you like going to water parks?
No


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

How old will you be in 10 months?
21

What did you do today?
Nothing yet, but it's still morning.

Who was the last person who texted you?
My friend.

What are you listening to?
Nothing right now. I can hear the insects outside, though.

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Mum, two of my friends.

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Assignmenting. And grocery shopping.

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Dad

Do you believe in love at first sight?
No

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text unless it's somebody I really wanna talk to

What's the nearest green object to you?
A CD case

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
sleeping

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Yesterday

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No

How many houses have you lived in?
2

What are you doing for your next birthday?
It will be my 21st, but I don't want to do anything big. Probably just have a nice dinner with my family.

Do you like someone right now?
Not really.

What color is your shirt?
Pale pink

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Right usually.

Do you know how to play poker?
No

What are you thinking about right now?
This survey.

Any plans for this weekend?
Assignmenting

Do you smile often?
I tend to smile a lot when I'm talking.

When was the last time you cried?
Day before yesterday.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool

What is something you collect?
Snow globes.

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Earrings

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yes

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
One that came on the phone

What is something that you do too much?
Procrastinate

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
I'm not sure.

Are you mad about anything?
One of my teachers got the due date of our assignments wrong, and they're actually due four days before she said they were.

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No

Do you like to cuddle?
I suppose I would.

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
One

Do you want to dance?
No 

Who do you not get along with?
Family and a few friends. Not all the time, though.

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
No.

Did you ever lose a best friend?
You mean through death? No. 

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
They don't have numbers.

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
A friend from uni.

Ever go camping?
Yes. I don't like tents.

Are you someone's best friend?
I think so.

When was the last time you smoked?
Never

Do you eat heathly?
Ummmm ... I try, sometimes.

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
I would have to go back in time and compare.

What did you do last Saturday?
went out with my mom & dad, and my husband went too though he complained the whole time...

What are you listening to?
The birds have started up now.

Baseball or football?
Football

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
We get one pretty well.

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
No

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I don't think so.

Are you afraid of the dark?
Sometimes 

Are you tan?
A bit.

How tall are you?
5'5" ... I think.

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
No one's ever called me that, so I don't know how it feels when it's directed at me personally.

What do you want right now?
Talent

Do you have a crush?
Some celebrity crushes.

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Not sure.

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Waking up

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No. I have in the past, but it's not a regular thing.

What are you excited for?
My assignments to be finished and handed in.

Do you miss someone today?
Sort of

How late did you stay up last night
10:30/11.

Do you like/love someone?
I dunno

How's your life lately?
It's OK

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Never dated at all.

What do you think of gas prices?
I don't drive. But they are very expensive.

Do you think that you’re a good person
Yes, mostly.

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Hmm, probably a while.

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No. It was my sister.

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No. It was my dad.

What was on your mind mostly today?
Probably my assignments. Which I will work on once Ive done this survey.

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Bhutan, or France, or go back to Italy.

Do you like winter time?
Sometimes.

Last movie you watched?
The Fighter. I liked it.

Would you kill for chocolate?
No

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
??

What's your favorite color?
Green, red, blue.

Do you want to get married?
No

How old are you now?
20

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Homemade strawberry ice cream.

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Pee

Who did you hang out with last night?
Dad

What are you currently doing?
This survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Last night.

How has this week been?
Average

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yes

Is your facebook profile private?
Yes

What do you carry with you at all times?
Wallet and phone

What person do you trust the most?
Mum & Dad


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

How old will you be in 10 months?
21 

What did you do today?
College and a lot of reading for an assignment

Who was the last person who texted you?
My best friend who I hadn't talked with in a long time

What are you listening to?
Nothing

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
No one apart from my councillor 

What are your plans for tomorrow?
College, make doctors appointment, See councillor, research, assignment

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
As in proper exchange of words...one of my class mates

Do you believe in love at first sight?
No

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text, but depends really

What's the nearest green object to you?
My book cover is grass

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
May have been here, listening to a lecture or sleeping

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Sunday when she brought me to the bus stop 

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Nope 

How many houses have you lived in?
4

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Going on a holiday with my best friend so I can escape the idea of a party

Do you like someone right now?
Nope

What color is your shirt?
I'm wearing three.....yellow, blue and black

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Middle

Do you know how to play poker?
no

What are you thinking about right now?
What purpose is there to answering these questions

Any plans for this weekend?
Work, sleep, study and college work

Do you smile often?
I can

When was the last time you cried?
Few days back

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
ocean

What is something you collect?
Penguins

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
I have a clada chain

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
....

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
I dont think so

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
When I feel really lonely I have a teddy elephant that reminds me of a friend that passed away it give a little comfort.

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Like a really old fashioned phone

What is something that you do too much?
Say things in my head

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Most of the time yes as I usually leave the bathroom 

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Not bothered

Are you mad about anything?
failing an assignment

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Not likely

Do you like to cuddle?
:blank

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Nope....

Do you want to dance?
yes 

Who do you not get along with?
I get along with most people

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Nah

Did you ever lose a best friend?
a few

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
A friend who is at the moment try ti guilt trip me because I will not take a day off work to see her....I can't as it's to late notice and if I do I have no money for the week

Ever go camping?
Only in the back yard

Are you someone's best friend?
Yes.

When was the last time you smoked?
Never

Do you eat heathly?
I try

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Oh no, not at all...

What did you do last Saturday?
Slept, ate, showered, ate, went to work, ate, watched a film, spoke with mum, slept

What are you listening to?
Nothing...

Baseball or football?
Neither.

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Yeah, good!

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
I dunno

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Would depend...be very strange now

Are you afraid of the dark?
No, but I can become paranoid 

Are you tan?
ha...no.

How tall are you?
not sure

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
NO

What do you want right now?
The ability to cry

Do you have a crush?
Nah

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
One of my psych. lecturers 

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Told myself 15more mins would be fine

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No 

What are you excited for?
Not much really....

Do you miss someone today?
So Much

How late did you stay up last night
Don't remember

Do you like/love someone?
Nope

How's your life lately?
up and down , up and down

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
nope 

What do you think of gas prices?
Don't drive so I don't think of them

Do you think that you’re a good person
for the most part yes

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
I detest tomatoes

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
don't hate

What was on your mind mostly today?
What have I done wrong???

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Iceland

Do you like winter time?
love it

Last movie you watched?
As Good As It Gets

Would you kill for chocolate?
no

Do you have an eating disorder?
I may...

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
nothing, I usually dont pay attention to people

What's your favorite color?
deep warm shades of purples and blues

Do you want to get married?
don't know

How old are you now?
20

Favorite kind of ice cream?
vanilla

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 

What do you usually do first in the morning?
look at the time

Who did you hang out with last night?
myself

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
i guess

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
A few months back

How has this week been?
up and down

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
:yes 

Is your myspace profile private?
don't have one

What do you carry with you at all times?
the time

What person do you trust the most?
councillor....


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

What is your middle name?
Lee

Wat color is your mailbox?
Don't have one.

Have you ever hit a deer?
No

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
Yes, two or three depending which way you go.

Do you have a small driveway?
It's kinda small, I guess.

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
No, but I've heard it when I've been at the supermarket and other places.

What brand is your printer?
Canon

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
No

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Straight

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Mrs Spackman.

What is your ringtone?
Already answered above

Are you taller than your mom?
No

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
Fúck

Are you God?
No

Do you like someone?
Not sure.

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
Yes

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
No

Do you often cry during a movie?
Yes

Last text message?
To do with organising a b'day present for a friend.

Do you hate your life?
No

Do you get mad easily?
Sometimes

What is your biggest pet peeve?
I have a few little ones, not really one big one.

Are you cold?
No

Do any of your friends have kids?
Yes

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
No

Who should pay on the first date?
Both

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
Depends on the person.

Do you have any friends?
Yes

Do you have any mean friends?
Yes

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
None

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
Probably

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
No

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Yes

Do you scratch your ears?
Sometimes

Who was the last person to hug you?
Dad

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
Pyjama Party

How tall are you?
5'5"

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Lennon

Do you want to have kids?
Not sure yet.

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
Pink

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
Not sure.

Who do you hate the most right now?
Probably myself at the moment.

What kind of car do you want?
I dunno. I like Mini Coopers. But right now I want to buy a Toyota Corolla. I'm learning to drive and that's the car I want for my first car (it'll probably be something crappy, though :b).

What is your favorite video game?
Don't have one.

Do you like your dad?
I love him.

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Yes

Are you wearing make-up?
No

Do you have a tattoo?
No 

Have you ever broken a pinata?
I don't think so.

What time is it right now?
10:24 am.

Do you know how to draw?
Yes, but badly.

Who loves orange soda?
Not me.

Who did you last IM?
No one.

Do you work a lot of hours?
No

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
At university, my mum's house, the cinema, and home.

Who was the last person that called you?
Mum

Is there anything you regret?
Yes

Do you know where your family name originated from?
Ireland

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Spiders. Not all of them, though. And cane toads.

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
White or British Racing Green.

Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital

Do you own an iPod?
Yes. It's very old and just stopped working, so I want to buy a new one.

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
What's a charter bus? Like Greyhound? If so, then yes.

Do you like going to water parks?
Yes


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
*22*
What did you do today?
*Went to 2 college classes*
Who was the last person who texted you?
*Chris (My roommate)*
What are you listening to?
*Denial-Sevendust*
Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
*I don't tell things to anyone*
What are your plans for tomorrow?
*3 College classes*
Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
*Dan*
Do you believe in love at first sight?
*Not sure*
Do you prefer to call or text?
*Text*
What's the nearest green object to you?
*a hat*
What were you doing at 12 am last night?
*On facebook*
When is the last time you saw your mom?
*2 weeks ago*
Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
*no*
How many houses have you lived in?
*2*
What are you doing for your next birthday?
*Nothing probably*
Do you like someone right now?
*No*
What color is your shirt?
*White*
Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
*Nope*
Do you know how to play poker?
*yes*
What are you thinking about right now?
*How much I hate school*
Any plans for this weekend?
*Nope*
Do you smile often?
*Yes*
When was the last time you cried?
*I don't know, maybe like 6 years ago*
Have you ever been in an ambulance?
*No*
Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
*Pool*
What is something you collect?
*Nothing*
Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
*No*
Do you think OJ killed his wife?
*Yes*
Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
*Yes*
Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
*no*
What is the main ring tone on your phone?
*Whatever the ringtone was when I bought it*
What is something that you do too much?
*sleep*
Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
*No*
Do you wish someone was with you right now?
*Kind of *
Are you mad about anything?
*No*
Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
*Not likely*
Do you like to cuddle?
*Maybe*
How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
*None*
Do you want to dance?
*no*
Who do you not get along with?
*nobody*
Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
*No*
Did you ever lose a best friend?
*Yes*
What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
*What?*
Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
*Luke, a kid I go to school with*
Ever go camping?
*yes, many times*
Are you someone's best friend?
*Nope*
When was the last time you smoked?
*I have never smoked*
Do you eat heathly?*
Usually*
Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
*Very much the same*
What did you do last Saturday?
*Running, Watched Star Trek, video games*
What are you listening to?
*Duality-Slipknot*
Baseball or football?
*football*
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
*Sounds good*
Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
*No*
Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
*Yes*
Are you afraid of the dark?
*no*
Are you tan?
*Not really*
How tall are you?
*5'11*
Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
*No*
Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
*I don't know*
What do you want right now?
*A better computer*
Do you have a crush?
*no*
Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
*I don't know*
What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
*Reading*
Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
*No*
What are you excited for?
*death*
Do you miss someone today?
*No*
How late did you stay up last night
*12:30*
Do you like/love someone?
*Nope*
How's your life lately?
*depressing*
Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
*no*
What do you think of gas prices?
*They're amazing*
Do you think that you're a good person
*yes*
Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
*About 7 months ago*
Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
*no*
Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
*no*
What was on your mind mostly today?
*Pizza*
Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
*mine*
Is there one place you'd like to visit?
*Europe*
Do you like winter time?
*No, I hate it*
Last movie you watched?
*The Chronicles of Riddick: Pitch Black*
Would you kill for chocolate?
*No, I don't eat it very often*
Do you have an eating disorder?
*No*
What do you think when you see people who don't match?
*I don't even notice*
What's your favorite color?
*Green*
Do you want to get married?
*If I find the right person*
How old are you now?
*21*
Favorite kind of ice cream?
*Cookie Dough*
Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
*Yes*
What do you usually do first in the morning?
*Eat breakfast*
Who did you hang out with last night?
*nobody*
What are you currently doing?
*This survey, listening to music*
Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
*No*
When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
*Whenever the last Harry Potter movie was released*
How has this week been?
*terrible*
Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
*yes*
Is your myspace profile private?
*I don't have one*
What do you carry with you at all times?
*ID, keys*
What person do you trust the most?
*my mom*
What is your middle name?
*James*
Wat color is your mailbox?
*Grey*
Have you ever hit a deer?
*No*
Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
*No*
Do you have a small driveway?
*No*
Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
*no*
What brand is your printer?
*don't have one*
Do you enjoy fighting with people?
*No, I avoid it whenever possible*
Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
*curly*
Who was your kindergarten teacher?
*I don't know*
What is your ringtone?
*Whatever it came with*
Are you taller than your mom?
*Yes*
What curse word do you say the most when your @#%$?
*I don't curse*
Are you God?
*Nope*
Do you like someone?
*No*
Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
*No*
Does anything hurt on your body right now?
*No*
Do you often cry during a movie?
*rarely*
Last text message?
*hi matt!*
Do you hate your life?
*Yes*
Do you get mad easily?
*No, I rarely get mad*
What is your biggest pet peeve?
*I don't know*
Are you cold?
*no*
Do any of your friends have kids?
*No*
Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
*no*
Who should pay on the first date?
*whoever wants to*
How many years older than you are you willing to date?
*whatever*
Do you have any friends?
*not really*
Do you have any mean friends?
*no*
What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
*brown*
Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
*no*
Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
*yes*
Have you ever contemplated suicide?
*yes*
Do you scratch your ears?
*no*
Who was the last person to hug you?
*my mom*
What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
*levi*
How tall are you?
*5'11*
If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
*How should I know*
Do you want to have kids?
*If I get married then yes*
What is the brightest color you're wearing?
*white*
Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
*I don't really have friends*
Who do you hate the most right now?
*nobody*
What kind of car do you want?
*a tank*
What is your favorite video game?
*Resident evil 4*
Do you like your dad?
*sometimes*
Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
*king of the hill, seinfeld*
Are you wearing make-up?
*no*
Do you have a tattoo?
*no*
Have you ever broken a pinata?
*No*
What time is it right now?
*11:09 PM*
Do you know how to draw?
*Not well*
Who loves orange soda?
*Kel?*
Who did you last IM?
*someone from SAS*
Do you work a lot of hours?
*No, I don't have a job*
Where were you in the last 24 hours?
*class, dorm*
Who was the last person that called you?
*Parents*
Is there anything you regret?
*yes*
Do you know where your family name originated from?
*no *
Is there an animal that creeps you out?
*No*
What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
*red*
Do you use digital or film cameras?
*digital*
Do you own an iPod?
*yes*
Have you ever been on a charter bus?
*yes*
Do you like going to water parks?
*yes*


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

How old will you be in 10 months?
22

What did you do today?
Went to class and I took my rental car back and came home.


Who was the last person who texted you?
my cousin jaime


What are you listening to?
Mumford and Sons


Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Chris............... Samantha....... that's it.



What are your plans for tomorrow?
nothing. I want to shovel the driveway but my dad will probably do it before I can  



Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Few days maybe? Longer?



Do you believe in love at first sight?
No


Do you prefer to call or text?
Depends what it's about. If it's just to say something quick, text. If it's to have a conversation, call.


What's the nearest green object to you?
I can't see anything; the light's off.



What were you doing at 12 am last night?
sleeping I think



When is the last time you saw your mom?
earlier


Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
yes Chris and Hayden of course


How many houses have you lived in?
3 I guess. one I don't remember.


What are you doing for your next birthday?
I dunno. Probably just go out to eat or something.


Do you like someone right now?
I like a lot of people


What color is your shirt?
it's dark gray with pink and orange skull and crossbones.



Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
in the middle. With Chris, yes. I sleep on my side of the bed.


Do you know how to play poker?
yes


What are you thinking about right now?
this


Any plans for this weekend?
I think me and my friend Samantha have a day date.



Do you smile often?
hmmm I dunno. Below average, maybe?


When was the last time you cried?
I don't remember.



Have you ever been in an ambulance?
yes but I wasn't a patient..


Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean? I haven't seen the ocean since I was like 7. I don't really like going to the pool though. don't see the point. The sun is bad for your skin.


What is something you collect?
I don't think I collect anything.


Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
nope


Do you think OJ killed his wife?
I don't know









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
no







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no







What is the main ring tone on your phone?
one that came with the phone.




What is something that you do too much?
get on the internet







Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
yes





Do you wish someone was with you right now?
yeah I wouldn't mind. 




Are you mad about anything?
no

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
yes





Do you like to cuddle?
sometimes... not usually





How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
I dunno a couple






Do you want to dance?
No




Who do you not get along with?
I don't not get along with anybody I don't think? I am just hard to get to know.





Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
yeah



Did you ever lose a best friend?
nope





What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Huh?





Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
On facebook, I don't remember. I think Hayley.







Ever go camping?
Yeah 





Are you someone's best friend?
I don't think so anymore. We have drifted apart and made our own lives but are still friends and get together every now and then. and I hope we stay friends forever because she's the one person other than my boyfriend who I can really be myself around.






When was the last time you smoked?
couple weeks... weed that is. Cigarettes, I smoked one back in may after drinking like 330895 drinks and then I puked all over the parking lot. Yumm...


Do you eat heathly?
not really. I just try to control portions although I don't do very good.





Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
yeah I guess. I'm still me.







What did you do last Saturday?
Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i went over to my boyfriend's house



What are you listening to?
mumford, I thought I already answered this





Baseball or football?
I don't like sports lol...







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
they are good. I can't eat strawberries plain. Yucky..







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
I don't know







Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I don't think so. I can't imagine having much in common with someone so much older. Plus I want to grow old WITH my spouse...



Are you afraid of the dark?
yes







Are you tan?
paley







How tall are you?
5'10

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no that would be my cousin...







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
I don't know....





What do you want right now?
MONEY, A JOB! I guess they come with each other, though.




Do you have a crush?
leonardo dicaprio?





Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
My son is really cute... I talked to him earlier this night before I put him to bed.



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
walking round the house turning off all the lights that my son had turned on while he was naked for no apparent reason.







Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
yes


What are you excited for?
being done with school


Do you miss someone today?
nah





How late did you stay up last night
I don't remember.... 10-11





Do you like/love someone?
yes....





How's your life lately?
It's ok






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
I've been with my boyfriend for 2 years now



What do you think of gas prices?
*shrug*







Do you think that you’re a good person
for the most part







Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
I can't remember. 





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no





Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
no





What was on your mind mostly today?
*shrug*




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
My bed






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
I can't pick....




Do you like winter time?
YES



Last movie you watched?
Inception



Would you kill for chocolate?
No...





Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
nothing


What's your favorite color?
I don't know




Do you want to get married?
yes I suppose I do.


How old are you now?
21


Favorite kind of ice cream?
chocolate and vanilla both.



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Lol..





What do you usually do first in the morning?
pee or wash my face






Who did you hang out with last night?
Ummm no one.. I had a night class at 7 pm.





What are you currently doing?
this and laying in bed.


Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
I was in bed at 8:30. I'm still awake though 2 hours later.







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
harry potter... what was that, a couple months ago?






How has this week been?
ok





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
no

Is your myspace profile private?
I have no idea.




What do you carry with you at all times?
my... debit card?




What person do you trust the most?
chris


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

How old will you be in 10 months? *I'll be turning* *21. :drunk*

What did you do today? *Nothing fun.*

Who was the last person who texted you? *Mmm..I don't really text, but probably my ex. :roll*

What are you listening to? *Nothing now. I was listening to A Day to Remember, but my battery was about to die so I shut it off.*

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to? *My dad, my best friend, and my dog.*

What are your plans for tomorrow? *I don't have any. I wish I could leave the house, but the weather has been preventing that from happening. *

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with? *My dad.*

Do you believe in love at first sight? *No...maybe infatuation, but not love.*

Do you prefer to call or text? *Text. Talking on the phone is awkward.*

What's the nearest green object to you? *I don't know, I can't see anything since the lights are out.*

What were you doing at 12 am last night? *I was on this website...talking to my best friend. <3*

When is the last time you saw your mom? *She passed away a few years ago.*

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks? *No.*

How many houses have you lived in? *2*

What are you doing for your next birthday? *Who knows. It's too soon to tell. *

Do you like someone right now? *No.*

What color is your shirt? *Black with white lettering.*

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? *No.*

Do you know how to play poker? *Not really.*

What are you thinking about right now? *A lot of things.*

Any plans for this weekend? *No...probably school work.*

Do you smile often? *I don't kow.*

When was the last time you cried? *New Years Eve. What a great night. *

Have you ever been in an ambulance? *No.*

Do you prefer an ocean or pool? *I prefer being in a pool. But, I find oceans beautiful.*

What is something you collect? *I collected state quarters. *

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7? *No.*

Do you think OJ killed his wife? *Yes.*

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight? *Nope.*

Do you sleep with stuffed animals? *Yes. *

What is the main ring tone on your phone? *It's usually on vibrate or silent*

What is something that you do too much? *Care.*

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth? *Yeah...Barney taught me to never let the water run. *

Do you wish someone was with you right now? *No.*

Are you mad about anything? *No.*

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship? *No.*

Do you like to cuddle? *Yes.*

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over? :roll

Do you want to dance? *Not at the moment.*

Who do you not get along with? *idk*

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it? *LOL...only family and friends I suppose. *

Did you ever lose a best friend? *Yes.*

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends? :stu

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message? *Best friend.*

Ever go camping? *No.*

Are you someone's best friend? *I think so.*

When was the last time you smoked? *Cigarettes? Never.*

Do you eat heathly? *Sometimes.*

Are you anything like you were at this point last year? *I think I've changed a little, but not in a bad way. *

What did you do last Saturday? *I don't remember. *

What are you listening to? *My dad snoring.*

Baseball or football? *Football.*

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries? *delicious.*

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did? *I don't know.*

Would you date someone 20 years older than you? *Umm..probably not.*

Are you afraid of the dark? *Sometimes.*

Are you tan? *No.*

How tall are you? *5'2. I be short. *

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last? :rofl

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby? uke *lol..kidding..I guess it's cute.*

What do you want right now? *Happiness.*

Do you have a crush? *No. *

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute? *My dog.*

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning? *Sleeping.*

Do you drink milk straight from the carton? *I have cuz I'm gross like that.*

What are you excited for? *Sleeping the day away tomorrow...or atleast trying to. *

Do you miss someone today? *Yeah.*

How late did you stay up last night? *Like 3am.*

Do you like/love someone? *No.*

How's your life lately? *Lame.*

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year? *No.*

What do you think of gas prices? 

Do you think that you're a good person? *I try to be.*

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato? *I don't know...summertime.*

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to? *No.*

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to? *No.*

What was on your mind mostly today? *I don't know.*

Whose bed did you sleep in last night? *My own.*

Is there one place you'd like to visit? *Amsterdam. *

Do you like winter time? *No.*

Last movie you watched? *Meet the Parents.*

Would you kill for chocolate? *No.*

Do you have an eating disorder? *No.*

What do you think when you see people who don't match? *I don't notice/care*

What's your favorite color? *Blue/red*

Do you want to get married? *Not really.*

How old are you now? *20*

Favorite kind of ice cream? *Rocky road or coffee*

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear? *Probably.*

What do you usually do first in the morning? *Go to the bathroom.*

Who did you hang out with last night? *Me, myself and I.*

What are you currently doing? *This survey. :roll*

Are you gonna be home alone tonight? *No.*

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters? *A few weeks ago.*

How has this week been? *Uneventful.*

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance? *Sure.*

Is your myspace profile private? *I don't have one.*

What do you carry with you at all times? *I don't know.*

What person do you trust the most? *Best friend.*

What is your middle name? *No.*

Wat color is your mailbox? *White.*

Have you ever hit a deer? *No.*

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home? *From school, yeah.*

Do you have a small driveway? *No.*

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you? *No.*

What brand is your printer? *HP*

Do you enjoy fighting with people? *Who does?*

Is your hair naturally straight or curly? *Curly.*

Who was your kindergarten teacher? *Ms. Lynn*

What is your ringtone? *Didn't you ask this already?*

Are you taller than your mom? *No.*

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed? ***** and ****.*

Are you God? *No...Morgan Freeman is. :nw*

Do you like someone? *NO.*

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens? *Yeah.*

Does anything hurt on your body right now? *No.*

Do you often cry during a movie? *Yes.*

Last text message? ********.*

Do you hate your life? *Sometimes.*

Do you get mad easily? *No...more like annoyed.*

What is your biggest pet peeve? *I don't know. *

Are you cold? *No.*

Do any of your friends have kids? *No.*

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now? *No.*

Who should pay on the first date? *The guy.*

How many years older than you are you willing to date? *I don't know.*

Do you have any friends? *A few.*

Do you have any mean friends? *No.*

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion? *None of them are ugly.*

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate? *idk*

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously? *Yes.*

Have you ever contemplated suicide? *Yes.*

Do you scratch your ears? *Yeah...*

Who was the last person to hug you? *My dad.*

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now? *idk*

How tall are you? *This was asked already.*

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you? *John*

Do you want to have kids? *Not sure.*

What is the brightest color you're wearing? *Pink*

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have? *My best friend. *

Who do you hate the most right now? *No one.*

What kind of car do you want? *Anything.*

What is your favorite video game? *Mario Kart.*

Do you like your dad? *Yes.*

Do you have any TV shows on DVD? *Robot Chicken season one. :banana*

Are you wearing make-up? *No.*

Do you have a tattoo? *Yes.*

Have you ever broken a pinata? *No.*

What time is it right now? *11:50pm*

Do you know how to draw? *No.*

Who loves orange soda? *Me.*

Who did you last IM? *Best friend.*

Do you work a lot of hours? *I don't work.*

Where were you in the last 24 hours? *My house.*

Who was the last person that called you? *Insurance company. I didn't pick up. *

Is there anything you regret? *Probably.*

Do you know where your family name originated from? *I guess.*

Is there an animal that creeps you out? *No.*

What is your favorite color ON A CAR? *Dark colors.*

Do you use digital or film cameras? *Yes.*

Do you own an iPod? *No.*

Have you ever been on a charter bus? *I think so.*

Do you like going to water parks? *Never really been to one.*


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

Wat color is your mailbox?
Silver?

Have you ever hit a deer?
no

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
Yes... I can't think of any way I could get home without driving over a bridge.

Do you have a small driveway?
No. I live with my parents and they have a 3 car garage.

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
no I just use one that comes with my phone

What brand is your printer?
HP I think. It's broken.

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
not really

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Kind of wavy

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Mrs. Pippin

What is your ringtone?
Came with my phone.

Are you taller than your mom?
a little

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
All of them... 

Are you God?
no...

Do you like someone?
yes?

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
??

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
no

Do you often cry during a movie?
not usually. When they're sad.

Last text message?
From Chris saying 'you make me happy'

Do you hate your life?
no...

Do you get mad easily?
I don't think so

What is your biggest pet peeve?
My mom? LOL

Are you cold?
No

Do any of your friends have kids?
Yeah. I do, too.

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
Um... I don't think so...

Who should pay on the first date?
whoever asked the other on the date...

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
My boyfriend is 7 years older, I think that's enough. 

Do you have any friends?
yeah a couple

Do you have any mean friends?
no. If they were I probably wouldn't be friends with them.

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
I have no idea... Can't think of any...

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
Probably

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
No...

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
No

Do you scratch your ears?
Maybe? If they itch?

Who was the last person to hug you?
Hayden 

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
Express

How tall are you?
5'10"

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Charles?

Do you want to have kids?
I don't want anymore.

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
White

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
None?

Who do you hate the most right now?
I don't know...

What kind of car do you want?
Don't care really. A car that doesn't break down or need much money pumped into it.

What is your favorite video game?
I don't play video games, but I used to play Zelda..

Do you like your dad?
Yes

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Yeah I have gilmore girls and I think scrubs?

Are you wearing make-up?
Yes

Do you have a tattoo?
Nope

Have you ever broken a pinata?
yeah

What time is it right now?
3:53pm

Do you know how to draw?
Yes? Not very well..

Who loves orange soda?
Keenan?

Who did you last IM?
I don't have any IM things

Do you work a lot of hours?
I don't have a job =\

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
I was here mostly... 

Who was the last person that called you?
My mom

Is there anything you regret?
sure

Do you know where your family name originated from?
Part of it from Norway

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
probably

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Dark gray, dark purple, dark blue.

Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital

Do you own an iPod?
yeah

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
No?

Do you like going to water parks?
eh


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

How old will you be in 10 months?
18.

What did you do today?
Nothing, just relaxed.

Who was the last person who texted you?
My boyfriend, Andy.

What are you listening to?
Nothing at the moment.

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Andy, my mom and Natalie.

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Nothing, just like today. I am doing something on Thursday though.

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
My brother.

Do you believe in love at first sight?
Yes.

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text unless it's somebody I really wanna talk to.

What's the nearest green object to you?
The lampshade across from me.

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Sleeping.

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Yesterday.

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Yep.

How many houses have you lived in?
3.

What are you doing for your next birthday?
No idea, that's not til May.

Do you like someone right now?
More like love.

What color is your shirt?
Pink.

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Always on the left side.

Do you know how to play poker?
No.

What are you thinking about right now?
I'm having anxiety about starting my college classes next week cause I'll have to drive there and I'm not a big fan of driving. :/

Any plans for this weekend?
I'm hanging out with a friend on Saturday, and I'm not sure what I'm doing for the other days.

Do you smile often?
Depends.

When was the last time you cried?
A few days ago.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No.

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Both. 

What is something you collect?
I never collected stuff.

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Yesss, tons of it. In total... 4 earrings, 5 rings, 12 bracelets and a necklace.

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yeah.

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No, I love sleep too much.

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Yes I do. 

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Um...I just got a new phone delivered today so whatever the default one is.

What is something that you do too much?
Worry about dumb stuff.

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yeah.

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Always.

Are you mad about anything?
Not mad, more like annoyed.

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Yeah, I'm sure.

Do you like to cuddle?
Love it. <3

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Not too many, I don't usually care too much unless its something really serious. :idea But I think that's a good thing.

Do you want to dance?
Yes, actually I do.

Who do you not get along with?
A few people.... -glares-

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Yes. <3

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Unfortunately, yes. And it sucks, especially when it's her fault for completely outgrowing you and finding new *****-y party friends.

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I don't have a myspace...so this doesn't apply to me.

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
A family friend.

Ever go camping?
No, I refuse to.

Are you someone's best friend?
Yes.

When was the last time you smoked?
Never.

Do you eat heathly?
Meh. That's debatable.

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
In some ways, yes. In others...no.

What did you do last Saturday?
I took my brother to his swimming class and went to a yoga class.

What are you listening to?
The water running in the bathroom because my brother is taking a bath.

Baseball or football?
I guess football.

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Yum.

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Haha yeah, it was funny.

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Nah...too big of a gap, it'd be awkward.

Are you afraid of the dark?
Kind of...

Are you tan?
Not in the winter. But in the summer, yes, very.

How tall are you?
5'6".

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Yeah.

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Yes it is.

What do you want right now?
Moneyyy.

Do you have a crush?
No, I have a boyfriend.

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
My boyfriend. 

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping.

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Nope.

What are you excited for?
I'm excited for starting my classes next week even though I am still worried about the driving bit.

Do you miss someone today?
Yes, I miss my loveyy.

How late did you stay up last night
Like 11ish.

Do you like/love someone?
Yes, I do.

How's your life lately?
Eh, it's decent. Could be better, but whatever.

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Yes, we've been together for over 2. <3

What do you think of gas prices?
Ridiculous.

Do you think that you're a good person
For the most part.

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
I don't like tomatoes.

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No, that would be one of my friends, why would I hate her.

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No, that would be my boyfriend.

What was on your mind mostly today?
Crap.

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Italy or Germany.

Do you like winter time?
Hate it.

Last movie you watched?
Titanic.

Would you kill for chocolate?
Probably not.

Do you have an eating disorder?
No.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Lol I can be kind of OCD so I usually get a little annoyed.

What's your favorite color?
Light blue, pink and purple.

Do you want to get married?
Yes. 

How old are you now?
17.

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Cookie Dough.

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes.

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Check my phone.

Who did you hang out with last night?
Family.

What are you currently doing?
This & texting.

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
A couple weeks ago.

How has this week been?
Okay.

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
It really depends on what they did.

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have one, I prefer facebook.

What do you carry with you at all times?
Cell phone.

What person do you trust the most?
Andy. He's more than my boyfriend, he's my best friend.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
22




What did you do today?
Went to college





Who was the last person who texted you?
Class mate 



What are you listening to?
Nothing 






Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
There is nobody who I feel i can tell everything to. 








What are your plans for tomorrow?
Go to college 




Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Mom & Dad









Do you believe in love at first sight?
No









Do you prefer to call or text?
Text 






What's the nearest green object to you?
A baseball cap 




What were you doing at 12 am last night?
On here









When is the last time you saw your mom?
this evening 





Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
no 




How many houses have you lived in?
4 






What are you doing for your next birthday?
probably very little 




Do you like someone right now?
no





What color is your shirt?
red 








Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
not really 






Do you know how to play poker?
yes







What are you thinking about right now?
boredom 





Any plans for this weekend?
never have 







Do you smile often?
sometimes






When was the last time you cried?
cant remember 








Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
dont mind







What is something you collect?
nothing anymore 








Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
no 






Do you think OJ killed his wife?
i dont know









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
no






Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no 






What is the main ring tone on your phone?
one that came on the phone




What is something that you do too much?
think 






Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
sometimes 




Do you wish someone was with you right now?
yeah 




Are you mad about anything?
not mad 



Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
not a hope 




Do you like to cuddle?
i think i would but thats without speaking from experience 




How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
none 





Do you want to dance?
maybe




Who do you not get along with?
i get along with most people 




Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
never been told 



Did you ever lose a best friend?
no 




What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?





Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?







Ever go camping?
no 




Are you someone's best friend?
i dont think so






When was the last time you smoked?
never have 



Do you eat heathly?
kind of 




Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
in terms of shyness the same, in terms of happiness i have less






What did you do last Saturday?
absolutely nothing, on here all day 


What are you listening to?
nothing 




Baseball or football?
football (soccer) 






How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
good







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
no 






Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
i doubt it but it would depend 


Are you afraid of the dark?
No 







Are you tan?
No.







How tall are you?
5'8"



Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
i have never been called that





What do you want right now?
to have no SA, a girlfriend, friends etc. 



Do you have a crush?
probably 




Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
i dont know 


What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
sleeping




Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No 



What are you excited for?
nothing right now



Do you miss someone today?
no 


How late did you stay up last night
3am



Do you like/love someone?
i dont know 




How's your life lately?
not the best ever






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
never dated anyone at all




What do you think of gas prices?
i dont know 



Do you think that you’re a good person
thats for others to judge, i just try to be 



Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
cant remember 




Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
i dont hate anyone 




Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
i dont have anyone 




What was on your mind mostly today?
boredom 



Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
everywhere




Do you like winter time?
i dont mind it 


Last movie you watched?
cant remember



Would you kill for chocolate?
no 



Do you have an eating disorder?
No



What do you think when you see people who don't match?
nothing



What's your favorite color?
dont really have one 



Do you want to get married?
definitely


How old are you now?
21


Favorite kind of ice cream?
banana



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
other than my parents when i was younger, no




What do you usually do first in the morning?
pee




Who did you hang out with last night?
nobody 




What are you currently doing?
this survey



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No but in my room i am 




When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
dont know 





How has this week been?
could be be better, could be worse 




Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends 



Is your myspace profile private?
dont have one 



What do you carry with you at all times?
mobile phone




What person do you trust the most?
parents


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*How old will you be in 10 months?*
28

* What did you do today?* Went to the office, just came home

* Who was the last person who texted you?* My sister

* What are you listening to?* Some spanish guitar song I found on my computer

* Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?* Mom, dad and sister.

* What are your plans for tomorrow?* Go to office again

* Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?* My supervisor

* Do you believe in love at first sight?* No

* Do you prefer to call or text?* Text

* What's the nearest green object to you?* 
My plant

* What were you doing at 12 am last night?* Lying on the couch before going to bed

* When is the last time you saw your mom?* About 2 weeks ago

* Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?* 
No

*How many houses have you lived in?* 10

* What are you doing for your next birthday?* Sitting at home by myself, as usual

* Do you like someone right now?* Not anyone in particular, but I like all girls who acknowledge my existence

* What color is your shirt?* Black
*
Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?* I can barely fit on my bed. There is no question of 'sides'.

* Do you know how to play poker?* Yes

* What are you thinking about right now?* A physics problem I'm desperately trying to solve

* Any plans for this weekend?* Staying at home, doing nothing. Going for a walk at night.

* Do you smile often?* No

* When was the last time you cried?* About a month ago

* Have you ever been in an ambulance?* No

* Do you prefer an ocean or pool?* Ocean

* What is something you collect?* Receipts

* Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?* No

* Do you think OJ killed his wife?* Yes

* Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?* No

* Do you sleep with stuffed animals?* No, but I'm considering it

* What is the main ring tone on your phone?* Bell sound

* What is something that you do too much?* Hang out here

* Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?* Yes

* Do you wish someone was with you right now?* YES

* Are you mad about anything?* Other than the selfishness and insensitivity of humanity, no

* Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?* Hell no. That would be a major miracle.

* Do you like to cuddle?* Yes, it's my favourite activity. Unfortunately I've never done it.

* How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?* 0. Never had any to cry over. Well, I've cried when my sister beat me up, but that's it.

* Do you want to dance?* With a girl, yes. By myself, no.

* Who do you not get along with?* Sometimes my sister, but I pretty much get along with everyone

* Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?* No

* Did you ever lose a best friend?*  No

* What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?* He was fun. Haven't seen him in years.

* Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?* My mom after she started worrying because I hadn't texted her in 2 days.

* Ever go camping?* No

* Are you someone's best friend?* No

* When was the last time you smoked?* I took one puff 9 years ago because my friend was bugging me to just try it once, but I coughed and couldn't do it.

* Do you eat heathly?* Yes

* Are you anything like you were at this point last year?* Almost exactly the same

* What did you do last Saturday?* Sat at home researching pointless things on the internet
*
Baseball or football?* Football

* How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?* Too sweet, followed by not sweet enough

* Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?* No. But I've had people hate me and then not hate me years later.

* Would you date someone 20 years older than you?* No

* Are you afraid of the dark?* No

* Are you tan?* I'm brown

* How tall are you?* 5'10" to 5'10 and 3/4", depending on the time of day

* Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?* No, that would make me a hillbilly

* Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?* Yes, I would instantly fall in love with her.

* What do you want right now?* A solution to my physics puzzlement

* Do you have a crush?* Not on anyone in particular

* Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?* A girl in front of me in the grocery store line. She said something and I laughed nervously.

* What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?* Sleeping

* Do you drink milk straight from the carton?* No

* What are you excited for?* The end of the week, as usual

* Do you miss someone today?* No

* How late did you stay up last night* 12:30am

* Do you like/love someone?* Not anyone in particular

* How's your life lately?* Better than usual, since I've found a little bit of motivation

* Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?* No, I've never dated

* What do you think of gas prices?* They are way too high as usual, but that's what we get for being slaves to giant corporations and not developing alternatives

* Do you think that you're a good person* Yes

* Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?* Many years ago

* Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?* No

* Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?* No

* What was on your mind mostly today?* Problem I'm trying to solve

* Whose bed did you sleep in last night?* Mine

* Is there one place you'd like to visit?* Various places in India that I haven't gotten to yet

* Do you like winter time?* It's okay

* Last movie you watched?* Back to the Future III. It never gets old.

* Would you kill for chocolate?* No. I've got chocolate but I won't eat it.

* Do you have an eating disorder?* No. I love food too much.

* What do you think when you see people who don't match?* I think, Why can't I do that?

* What's your favorite color?* Blue

* Do you want to get married?* Yes

* How old are you now?* 27

* Favorite kind of ice cream?* Vanilla

* Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?* Yes, my parents

* What do you usually do first in the morning?* Check my email

* Who did you hang out with last night?* Myself

* What are you currently doing?* On my computer at home, filling out this survey

* Are you gonna be home alone tonight?* Yes

* When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?* August 2010. I saw Inception

* How has this week been?* Better than usual

* Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?* Yes, within reason

* Is your myspace profile private?* Don't have one

* What do you carry with you at all times?* Nothing, other than watch and glasses

* What person do you trust the most?* 
My dad


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

How old will you be in 10 months?
18.
What did you do today?
I found a new band.
Who was the last person who texted you?
My friend.
What are you listening to?
Two door cinema club.
Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Depends on what the anything is, probably my mam and two of my friends.
What are your plans for tomorrow?
Sleep and work.
Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
My mam.
Do you believe in love at first sight?
No.
Do you prefer to call or text?
Text.
What's the nearest green object to you?
My sudoku book.
What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Tinychat!
When is the last time you saw your mom?
A few minutes ago.
Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Only on the cheeks!
How many houses have you lived in?
3, and now an apartment.
What are you doing for your next birthday?
Celebrating, with cake hopefully.
Do you like someone right now?
Mhm.
What color is your shirt?
Navy.
Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
My bed is beside a curtain if that's what you mean.
Do you know how to play poker?
Yes!
What are you thinking about right now?
I want to go out.
Any plans for this weekend?
Go out lol 
Do you smile often?
Yes.
When was the last time you cried?
The day before yesterday.
Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Nope
Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean.
What is something you collect?
I'm thinking about collecting masks
Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Earrings and a necklace.
Do you think OJ killed his wife?
I think so
Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Oh yeah.
Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Sometimes
What is the main ring tone on your phone?
I Gotta Feeling (just nineteen) - Eagles of Death Metal
What is something that you do too much?
Worry.
Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes.
Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Sure do.
Are you mad about anything?
Nope.
Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Bahaha.
Do you like to cuddle?
Love to.
How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Two
Do you want to dance?
Yes please.
Who do you not get along with?
Some people.
Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Yes.
Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes.
What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I love her!
Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
My friend on facebook.
Ever go camping?
I'd love to try it.
Are you someone's best friend?
Yes.
When was the last time you smoked?
Yesterday.
Do you eat healthy?
Yes,a bit.
Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
A bit different,in good ways and bad.
What did you do last Saturday?
Went out to eat with some friends.
What are you listening to?
Still two door cinema club.
Baseball or football?
Football,aslong as its actual football and not the American one.
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Waste of chocolate,I say.
Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Yes!
Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Depends. Probably not though lol
Are you afraid of the dark?
Sometimes.
Are you tan?
Naturally.
How tall are you?
5"6
Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No 
Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Sometimes..
What do you want right now?
Something to look forward to!
Do you have a crush?
Maybee.
Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
A friend.
What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping.
Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Non.
What are you excited for?
Finishing Lycée!
Do you miss someone today?
Always.
How late did you stay up last night
6am ish
How's your life lately?
Poo.
Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No lol
What do you think of gas prices?
I dont think of them.
Do you think that you’re a good person
I guess.
Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
When I was 7 or something like that.
Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
You should never hate your bffl.
Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
Nope
What was on your mind mostly today?
Work, Rosie, work.
Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.
Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Too many places. But right now, the Jersey Shore.
Do you like winter time?
Love it.
Last movie you watched?
Away we go.
Would you kill for chocolate?
Apparently there's going to be a shortage in chocolate, so eventually,I will.
Do you have an eating disorder?
No.
What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I wonder how they ended up together.
What's your favorite color?
Blue
Do you want to get married?
Someday maybe.
Favorite kind of ice cream?
Honeycomb
Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Aye.
What do you usually do first in the morning?
Lay in my bed for a while.
Who did you hang out with last night?
The Tinychatters.
What are you currently doing?
This.
Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Nope.
When is the last time you saw a movie in theatres?
A month or so ago.
How has this week been?
Full of lovely procrastination!
Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yes.
Is your myspace profile private?
I dont have one anymore lol
What do you carry with you at all times?
Mp3, purse and lip balm.
What person do you trust the most?
My mam.
What is your middle name?
Starts with a C.
What color is your mailbox?
Brown.
Have you ever hit a deer?
No!
Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
I walk over one.
Do you have a small driveway?
I live in an apartment.
Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
Nope.
What brand is your printer?
Hp.. I think
Do you enjoy fighting with people?
No.
Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Crazy curly.
Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Mrs. Brown.
Are you taller than your mom?
Not yet!
What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
Shieeeeeet. Clay Davis style.
Are you God?
I hope not.
Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
I do indeed.
Does anything hurt on your body right now?
My wrist.
Do you often cry during a movie?
Depends on the movie. 
Last text message?
"Haha, i thought you were being a *****."
Do you hate your life?
Just a tiny bit.
Do you get mad easily?
Most times, yes.
What is your biggest pet peeve?
Snoring.
Are you cold?
I'm toasty.
Do any of your friends have kids?
I hope not haha.
Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
Nope.
Who should pay on the first date?
The guy
How many years older than you are you willing to date?
7.Maybe 10.
Do you have any friends?
Yep.
Do you have any mean friends?
They wouldn't be my friends then!
What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
Depends on who's wearing it. But probably bright pink.
Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
Yes!
Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
Oh yah.
Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Who hasn't?
Do you scratch your ears?
Sometimes.
Who was the last person to hug you?
My mam.
What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
Primark.
If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
No idea.
Do you want to have kids?
Yep.
What is the brightest color you're wearing?
Green
Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
Someone from here.
Who do you hate the most right now?
No one.
What kind of car do you want?
A Vespa!
What is your favorite video game?
Time Splitters.[
Do you like your dad?
Don't know him.
Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Alan partridge, Friends, Curb your Enthusiasm, Family Guy.
Are you wearing make-up?
Nope!
Do you have a tattoo?
Soon.
Have you ever broken a pinata?
I wish.
What time is it right now?
7:29pm.
Do you know how to draw?
Yes, I love it.
Who loves orange soda?
Kel does!
Who did you last IM?
A friend.
Do you work a lot of hours?
I don't
Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Out and home.
Who was the last person that called you?
My friend.
Is there anything you regret?
Starting this.
Do you know where your family name originated from?
Ireland and Martinique.
Is there an animal that creeps you out?
That blobbly face fish, and some insects that blend into the background.
What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Black.
Do you use digital or film cameras?
My phone lol
Do you own an iPod?
No.
Have you ever been on a charter bus?
What's that?
Do you like going to water parks?
Never been.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
16




What did you do today?
Saw some old friends, put out a fire in my house.





Who was the last person who texted you?
my best friend




What are you listening to?
Family talking in the backround







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Honestly, no one. I tend to keep things to myself.









What are your plans for tomorrow?
No idea.






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Mom and her boyfriend.









Do you believe in love at first sight?
No.









Do you prefer to call or text?
I like talking better but I mostly just text.







What's the nearest green object to you?
A fake plant.





What were you doing at 12 am last night?
I was at my friends house.









When is the last time you saw your mom?
Bout 10 minutes ago.






Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Sadly, no.





How many houses have you lived in?
3. It's going to be 4 very soon.







What are you doing for your next birthday?
I'd really like to take a vacation. Preferably the carribean.





Do you like someone right now?
No. Feels bad.





What color is your shirt?
Black.









Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
The right side.







Do you know how to play poker?
No.







What are you thinking about right now?
This survey...






Any plans for this weekend?
Going to maryland. Other than that, no.








Do you smile often?
Only around other people who expect me to be happy.






When was the last time you cried?
Don't remember. Not including this one time I was coming down from some meds, it's been months.









Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Nope.







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Depends, but usually the ocean.







What is something you collect?
Nothing.









Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Um... this one ring but I sometimes take it off.







Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Lol.









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Yeah. I do it a lot actually.







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Not until I got a pillow pet for xmas two months ago. Lol.







What is the main ring tone on your phone?
The default one for the iphone. It was "That's all she wrote" for a while until it somehow got deleted. 




What is something that you do too much?
Procrastinate. 







Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes, and I walk away from the sink and do other stuff while I brush.





Do you wish someone was with you right now?
A little.





Are you mad about anything?
A lot of things.


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Nope.





Do you like to cuddle?
It might be my favorite thing in the world.





How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
I'll say..... 3.






Do you want to dance?
No?




Who do you not get along with?
My brother, my mom, her boyfriend, my dad... pretty much everyone in my family.





Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
They've said it but how serious can a high school relationship be?




Did you ever lose a best friend?
Too many to count. 





What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I don't even know who's my number 2.





Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
No idea.







Ever go camping?
It's horrible.





Are you someone's best friend?
Yep.






When was the last time you smoked?
Couple months.



Do you eat heathly?
I do except for when I'm on my period. 





Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Not at all. Looking back, it's crazy to think about all that has changed with me and my life. People that haven't seen my for a year+ tell me that I'm SO different.







What did you do last Saturday?
Hung out with a friend. Nothing exciting. 



What are you listening to?
Nothing.





Baseball or football?
Neither.







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Funny.. just had one yesterday for the first time. Loved it.







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Oh god yes. Fills me with regret.







Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Seeing as it's illegal... yes. Ha just kidding, probably not.



Are you afraid of the dark?
Not at all.







Are you tan?
I wish.







How tall are you?
5'5"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Nope.







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
It always kind of made me cringe.





What do you want right now?
Happiness? I don't know.




Do you have a crush?
Nah.





Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
The guy who worked at nike who helped me find my stuff. Omnomnom.



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping. Well trying to.







Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
When no one's looking.



What are you excited for?
Checking out this awesome house.


Do you miss someone today?
Yeah.





How late did you stay up last night
Got home at 1 am. Fell asleep around 5 am.





Do you like/love someone?
I can't say that I do.





How's your life lately?
Absolutely horrible.






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No. 



What do you think of gas prices?
They suck ***.







Do you think that you’re a good person
Hard to answer..







Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Last summer. I lovelovelove tomatoes. 





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
My mom... and no. For the most part.





Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
My brother? YES.





What was on your mind mostly today?
The fire that started in my house..




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
The couch.






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
So many.




Do you like winter time?
I used to but I'm dieing for summer. 



Last movie you watched?
The departed.



Would you kill for chocolate?
On my period.





Do you have an eating disorder?
According to everyone I know, I do.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Cringe.


What's your favorite color?
Black, light blue, light green. 




Do you want to get married?
No.


How old are you now?
15


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Chocolate chip cookie dough.



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Haha yeah.





What do you usually do first in the morning?
Pee.






Who did you hang out with last night?
My friend and some random people.





What are you currently doing?
This survey and noming on some sour gummy worms.



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Nope.







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Uhhh, bout 3 months.






How has this week been?
Horrible. Just, horrible.





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Sometimes.

Is your myspace profile private?
Yeah.




What do you carry with you at all times?
Phone.




What person do you trust the most?
Nobody.


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

*How old will you be in 10 months?
*14

*What did you do today?
*the day isn't over yet but so far i've watched the nanny, ghost whisperer and videos on youtube of WWE matches and i got my bunny and im holding her right now

*Who was the last person who texted you?
*my uncle

*What are you listening to?
*ghost whisperer on TV

*Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
*there's really nobody i tell EVERYTHING to

*What are your plans for tomorrow?
*probably the same as today, basically nothing

*Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?*
my mom

*Do you believe in love at first sight?
*no

*Do you prefer to call or text?
*text

*What's the nearest green object to you?
*this little metal box that i got from my dentist that has the name of a dog breed on it and it usually comes with a little plastic dog in it

*What were you doing at 12 am last night?
*sleeping

*When is the last time you saw your mom?
*yesterday

*Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
*youre kidding right?

*How many houses have you lived in?
*1

*What are you doing for your next birthday?
*probably just have a little get together at my uncles house like always

*Do you like someone right now?
*yes but i dont want to

*What color is your shirt?
*uhh...beige

*Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
*left. i don't have a choice since my mom and i share a bed -.- im getting my own soon

*Do you know how to play poker?
*no

*What are you thinking about right now?
*what question is going to be next

*Any plans for this weekend?
*nothing special, just stay home everyday like always

*Do you smile often?
*i guess

*When was the last time you cried?
*last week

*Have you ever been in an ambulance?
*no

*Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
*pool

*What is something you collect?
*umm well i have like over 200 sillybands but i dont know if thats a collection

*Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
*there's a necklace i wear 24/7 and i wear this bracelet only at school that i made out of gimp so i dont know if its really jewerly. and i take it off a lot because it bothers me when i write

*Do you think OJ killed his wife?
*umm... i dont know i didnt really follow the OJ case o.o

*Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
*no

*Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
*a bear and a dog, plus i have a bunny pillowpet. i admit it, lol. the bear supports my arm and what the hell i like stuffed animals lol

*What is the main ring tone on your phone?*
"It Ends Tonight"

*What is something that you do too much?
*watch tv i guess*

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
*yeah, because i walk out of the bathroom and watch tv when i brush

*Do you wish someone was with you right now?
*kinda so i wouldnt be so bored

*Are you mad about anything?
*i'm mad about A LOT

*Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
*not unless a friggin angel comes down from the heavens and takes away my SA and gives me a miracle

*Do you like to cuddle?
*with someone or by myself? I like to do both

*How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
*4 that i can remember. but 2 were my dad and my uncle cause they made me mad and the other 2 were my friends who moved away so they missed me

*Do you want to dance?
*right now? not really

*Who do you not get along with?
*absolutely my brother, sometimes my mom, sometimes my uncle

*Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
*does my dad and uncle count? LOL

*Did you ever lose a best friend?
*yes*

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
*i think she's cool. why else would she be my friend?

*Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
*my friend adam on yahoo messenger

*Ever go camping?
*yeah it's fun

*Are you someone's best friend?
*yeah

*When was the last time you smoked?
*4th grade

*Do you eat heathly?
*probably not *

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
*yeah but i had A LOT less anxiety

*What did you do last Saturday?
*nothing*

What are you listening to?
*still ghost whisperer

*Baseball or football?
*baseball

*How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
*LOVE them

*Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
*no

*Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
*uhh probably not

*Are you afraid of the dark?
*only if i just watched a scary movie

*Are you tan?
*LOL

*How tall are you?
*5'4

*Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
*ew no

*Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
*no

*What do you want right now?
*a chocolate covered strawberry

*Do you have a crush?*
yes but i wish i didnt

*Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
*i dont know

*What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
*sleeping

*Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
*yeah when no one's looking

*What are you excited for?
*WWE Raw on Monday

*Do you miss someone today?
*there's a lot of things i miss

*How late did you stay up last night
*11:30 or so

*Do you like/love someone?
*isn't this basically the same question as do you have a crush?

*How's your life lately?
*awful

*Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
*i haven't dated anyone at all, nevermind a year*

What do you think of gas prices?
*i dont really care since i dont drive a car

*Do you think that you're a good person
*sure

*Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
*i dunno*

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?*
no

*Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?*
no

*What was on your mind mostly today?*
WWE

*Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
*my moms/mine

*Is there one place you'd like to visit?
*Ireland

*Do you like winter time?
*yes, i like the cold and snow*

Last movie you watched?
*umm The Last Song. I was REALLY bored and for Miley Cyrus, it wasn't a bad movie

*Would you kill for chocolate?
*depends

*Do you have an eating disorder?
*no but once i didn't eat for 2 days out of depression

*What do you think when you see people who don't match?
*i dont really care

*What's your favorite color?
*blue*

Do you want to get married?
*yeah

*How old are you now?
*13

*Favorite kind of ice cream?
*cookies and cream

*Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
*girls locker room in gym

*What do you usually do first in the morning?
*go to the bathroom

*Who did you hang out with last night?
*my friend adam on yahoo msngr

*What are you currently doing?
*this survey and i'm holding my bunny

*Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
*i wish

*When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?*
a month ago i think

*How has this week been?*
its been ok

*Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?*
not _everyone_

*Is your myspace profile private?
*my friend made me get a myspace years ago, i never use it and i never will

*What do you carry with you at all times?
*phone and chapstick

*What person do you trust the most?
* i dunno


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

How old will you be in 10 months?
*34*

What did you do today?
*Drawing, posting, procrastinating, and cooking*

Who was the last person who texted you?
*Don't know. It was years ago*

What are you listening to?
*TV on in background*

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
*Mary, and Mary's parents*

What are your plans for tomorrow?
*Highlight Mary's hair and get some damn work done*

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
*Mary*

Do you believe in love at first sight?
*Suppose*

Do you prefer to call or text?
*Don't know. Depends*

What's the nearest green object to you?
*Tissue box behind my head*

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
*On here
*

When is the last time you saw your mom?
*Boxing day
*

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
*Yes, but not snogging*

How many houses have you lived in?
*Depends. About 3*

What are you doing for your next birthday?
*Forgetting it exists*

Do you like someone right now?
*Yes*

What color is your shirt?
*Hoodie is red*

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
*Always the right side*

Do you know how to play poker?
*Forgotten*

What are you thinking about right now?
*This place*

Any plans for this weekend?
*Act as hairdresser to my friend and get some work done*

Do you smile often?
*No*

When was the last time you cried?
*Yesterday evening during dinner*

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
*Don't think so*

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
*Ocean*

What is something you collect?
*Scientific research papers*

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
*Not anymore*

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
*No*

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
*No*

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
*None. It's always on vibrate*

What is something that you do too much?
*Procrastinate and become exhausted*

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
*Of course*

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
*Yes*

Are you mad about anything?
*Not right now*

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
*Probably not*

Do you like to cuddle?
*Yes*

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
*About 3-4*

Do you want to dance?
*Only if it's holding someone*

Who do you not get along with?
*No one I can think of really*

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
*A lot thought they meant it. A couple probably did/do love*

Did you ever lose a best friend?
*Not sure*

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
*Someone here*

Ever go camping?
*Yes*

Are you someone's best friend?
*Yes*

When was the last time you smoked?
*2000, outside the physics dept. entrance with someone who fancied me (at least for a short while)*

Do you eat heathly?
*Mostly*

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
*Mostly*

What did you do last Saturday?
*Stayed in bedroom*

Baseball or football?
*Neither*

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
*Yuck*

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
*Quite often*

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
*Yes*

Are you afraid of the dark?
*Not usually *

Are you tan?
*No*

How tall are you?
*I'm short*

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
*No*

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
*Whatever*

What do you want right now?
*Right now? To ravish*

Do you have a crush?
*No, only love*

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
*No idea*

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
*Sleeping*

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
*No *

What are you excited for?
*The prospect of getting obsessed with my research*

Do you miss someone today?
*Yes*

How late did you stay up last night
*3am*

Do you like/love someone?
*Yes*

How's your life lately?
*Disabled*

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
*Yes*

Do you think that you're a good person
*Mostly*

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
*Last year*

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
*No*

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
*No*

What was on your mind mostly today?
*This place*

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
*Mine*

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
*Deceased friend's old town*

Do you like winter time?
*Not much*

Last movie you watched?
*Don't know. Rarely watch them - they're pants*

Would you kill for chocolate?
*No. Yuck*

Do you have an eating disorder?
*No*

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
*I've never noticed*

What's your favorite color?
*Blue*

Do you want to get married?
*No*

How old are you now?
*33*

Favorite kind of ice cream?
*Vanilla*

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
*Yes *

What do you usually do first in the morning?
*Something nice*

Who did you hang out with last night?
*Mary*

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
*No*

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
*About 4 years ago*

How has this week been?
*Pretty good overall*

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
*No*

Is your myspace profile private?
*Don't have*

What do you carry with you at all times?
*Tissues and earplugs*

What person do you trust the most?
*Me*


----------



## beherit (Oct 3, 2010)

How old will you be in 10 months?
23




What did you do today?
Uhh... Was interesting, was really sad then just okay.






Who was the last person who texted you?

My uhhh i dont know what we are its complicated




What are you listening to?

Alcest*







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?

Bryan, mom, trish









What are your plans for tomorrow?

Work and not much else






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?

My mom








Do you believe in love at first sight?

Yeah









Do you prefer to call or text?

Call







What's the nearest green object to you?

My computer desktop!





What were you doing at 12 am last night?

Feeling really down









When is the last time you saw your mom?

This morning






Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?

No 





How many houses have you lived in?

3.







What are you doing for your next birthday?

No idea





Do you like someone right now?

Yeah.





What color is your shirt?

Black









Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?

No







Do you know how to play poker?

No.







What are you thinking about right now?
Wondering if i really did mess things up with someone i really
Care about






Any plans for this weekend?
Work, and more work








Do you smile often?
Yes






When was the last time you cried?
This morning :/









Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No.







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean!







What is something you collect?
I collect cds and vinyl









Do you wear any jewelry 24/7
No







Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yeah.









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Yep







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Yes







What is the main ring tone on your phone?
A really cool maiden song




What is something that you do too much?
Stressing out







Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Nope





Do you wish someone was with you right now?

Yes and she knows who she is...





Are you mad about anything?
Not mad, but a little sad


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
I dont think so :/




Do you like to cuddle?
Yes!





How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
2






Do you want to dance?
Yes,




Who do you not get along with?
My ex





Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Its possible, yes



Did you ever lose a best friend?
Unfortunately, yes. We just lost contact :/





What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I don't have a myspace.





Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Mom







Ever go camping?
Yes





Are you someone's best friend?
I dont think so :/






When was the last time you smoked?
Never.



Do you eat heathly?
Mostly





Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
No, im much more outgoing now







What did you do last Saturday?
I thibk i talked all night to someone i really like and went to work



What are you listening to?
Alcest still





Baseball or football?
Neither







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Yummy







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Recently actually lol







Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
No



Are you afraid of the dark
No







Are you tan?
Yep







How tall are you?
5'11

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Ugh....







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Yes 





What do you want right now?
The person i like lmao



Do you have a crush?
Yes





Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Uhhhh.... Lol



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping






Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Nope.



What are you excited for?
I'm excited about going back to school this year


Do you miss someone today?
Yes





How late did you stay up last night
Like 12





Do you like/love someone?
Yeah....





How's your life lately?
Eh... It isnt too bad, *im doing my better than a year ago and
Im much more happier






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Yes, but i really wish i didnt...



What do you think of gas prices?
Lame







Do you think that you’re a good person
*I hope so... I really want to be a good person :/






Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Not a fan





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No! *I care a lot about her actually





Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No, that would be my cousin lol





What was on your mind mostly today?
Eh....




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
France, germany, the south lmao




Do you like winter time?
Hate it.



Last movie you watched?
Peter pan



Would you kill for chocolate?
Probably not...





Do you have an eating disorder?
No.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Its funny lol


What's your favorite color?
Blue




Do you want to get married?
Yeh


How old are you now?
23


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Rocky road



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes.





What do you usually do first in the morning?
Check my phone... Brush teeth






Who did you hang out with last night?
Family*





What are you currently doing?
This & Answering a text



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Last week






How has this week been?
I dont know really





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yes i believe in giving people a second chance*

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have one




What do you carry with you at all times?
Money


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

How old will you be in 10 months? 23
What did you do today? study, run a few errands outside 
Who was the last person who texted you? my sister using the free online text things
What are you listening to? nothing
Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to? best friend and younger sister, no third person.
What are your plans for tomorrow? study..
Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with? mom
Do you believe in love at first sight? no
Do you prefer to call or text? if it's someone close then call, otherwise text
What's the nearest green object to you? table runner
What were you doing at 12 am last night? posting on sas
When is the last time you saw your mom? 2 hours ago
Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks? kissed my brother on the cheek
How many houses have you lived in? 7 or 8
What are you doing for your next birthday? nothing
Do you like someone right now? no
What color is your shirt? grey
Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? right side
Do you know how to play poker? forgot how
What are you thinking about right now? nothing
Any plans for this weekend? study, write exam, go out do something relaxing
Do you smile often? not really
When was the last time you cried? can't recall
Have you ever been in an ambulance? no
Do you prefer an ocean or pool? ocean
What is something you collect? used to collect stickers when i was little
Do you wear any jewelry 24/7? no
Do you think OJ killed his wife? um sure..
Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight? many times
Do you sleep with stuffed animals? no
What is the main ring tone on your phone? ...
What is something that you do too much? go online, procrastinate, sleep
Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth? no
Do you wish someone was with you right now? not really
Are you mad about anything? don't think so..
Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship? nope
Do you like to cuddle? sure why not
How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over? none
Do you want to dance? no
Who do you not get along with? er.. no one that's close to me so it doesn't matter
Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it? i don't know if they meant it
Did you ever lose a best friend? a few have drifted away
What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends? ...
Who is the last person you sent a comment/message? sas member
Ever go camping? yes
Are you someone's best friend? yes
When was the last time you smoked? over a year ago
Do you eat heathly? i try
Are you anything like you were at this point last year? yes
What did you do last Saturday? can't remember, probably nothing
What are you listening to? nothing
Baseball or football? don't care for either
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries? they're pretty tasty
Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did? yes
Would you date someone 20 years older than you? chances are slim
Are you afraid of the dark? no
Are you tan? no
How tall are you? 5'3
Are you dating the person that text messaged you last? no...that would be incest
Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby? not really
What do you want right now? food
Do you have a crush? no
Who was the last person you talked to that was cute? can't recall
What were you doing at 8:00 this morning? sleeping
Do you drink milk straight from the carton? no
What are you excited for? not much.. bright eyes concert
Do you miss someone today? no
How late did you stay up last night? into the morning 6:30ish
Do you like/love someone? no.. hasn't this been asked already
How's your life lately? stale 
Have you ever dated someone longer than a year? no
What do you think of gas prices? they're high i guess
Do you think that you're a good person? not often
Last time you ate a homegrown tomato? last summer
Do you hate the last girl you were talking to? no
Do you hate the last boy you were talking to? no
What was on your mind mostly today? how much life sucks
Whose bed did you sleep in last night? my own
Is there one place you'd like to visit? anywhere but here
Do you like winter time? yes
Last movie you watched? 127 hours
Would you kill for chocolate? not right now
Do you have an eating disorder? no
What do you think when you see people who don't match? i don't usually notice those things
What's your favorite color? undecided
Do you want to get married? no
How old are you now? 22
Favorite kind of ice cream? hmm...mint chocolate swirl
Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear? yes
What do you usually do first in the morning? pee
Who did you hang out with last night? my other personality
What are you currently doing? typing
Are you gonna be home alone tonight? no
When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters? couple months ago
How has this week been? lame
Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance? usually yes
Is your myspace profile private? don't have one
What do you carry with you at all times? i carry the clothes on my body
What person do you trust the most? my sister
What is your middle name? don't have one
Wat color is your mailbox? black
Have you ever hit a deer? no
Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home? no
Do you have a small driveway? yes
Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you? don't have a phone
What brand is your printer? hp
Do you enjoy fighting with people? no
Is your hair naturally straight or curly? wavy
Who was your kindergarten teacher? an old lady
What is your ringtone? ...
Are you taller than your mom? no
What curse word do you say the most when your pissed? shlt
Are you God? don't believe in god
Do you like someone? urghh hasn't this been asked already
Do you enjoy writing in colored pens? no
Does anything hurt on your body right now? no
Do you often cry during a movie? no
Last text message? none
Do you hate your life? more often than not
Do you get mad easily? sometimes, but i'm mostly indifferent
What is your biggest pet peeve? people who eat really loudly
Are you cold? yes
Do any of your friends have kids? no
Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now? not that i know of
Who should pay on the first date? 50/50
How many years older than you are you willing to date? maybe 10.. i don't know
Do you have any friends? yes
Do you have any mean friends? slightly
What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion? i don't like neon colours
Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate? no
Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously? seriously
Have you ever contemplated suicide? as a passing thought
Do you scratch your ears? no
Who was the last person to hug you? my mom
What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now? old navy pj bottoms
How tall are you? dflkjghdfg
If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you? c'mon, seriously..
Do you want to have kids? *maybe* adopt
What is the brightest color you're wearing? faded yellow
Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have? no one like that
Who do you hate the most right now? myself
What kind of car do you want? don't want any cars
What is your favorite video game? used to love donkey kong on nintendo
Do you like your dad? sometimes
Do you have any TV shows on DVD? no
Are you wearing make-up? no
Do you have a tattoo? no
Have you ever broken a pinata? yes
What time is it right now? 3:06
Do you know how to draw? yes
Who loves orange soda? i don't know
Who did you last IM? my friend
Do you work a lot of hours? i don't work
Where were you in the last 24 hours? home, outside
Who was the last person that called you? my friend
Is there anything you regret? yes many things
Do you know where your family name originated from? yes
Is there an animal that creeps you out? not really
What is your favorite color ON A CAR? don't care
Do you use digital or film cameras? digital but rarely use them
Do you own an iPod? a broken one
Have you ever been on a charter bus? yes
Do you like going to water parks? haven't been to any


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
21

What did you do today?
I'm at the library

Who was the last person who texted you?
Steven

What are you listening to?
Bahahaha I'm at the library, that would be hilarious.

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Steven, Seb, Ed

What are your plans for tomorrow?
No plans

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Dad, if you can call it a conversation

Do you believe in love at first sight?
Not really

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text unless it's somebody I really wanna talk to

What's the nearest green object to you?
A bag of mints on my lap

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
I think I was falling asleep

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Rofl if you call her a mom I think I saw her in the crowd at my graduation a couple of years ago.

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
My chihuahua

How many houses have you lived in?
Um...that I can remember...Seven

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Don't know.

Do you like someone right now?
...gah

What color is your shirt?
Grey and every color in the rainbow

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
In the middle lately.

Do you know how to play poker?
Nope

What are you thinking about right now?
I'm avoiding thinking

Any plans for this weekend?
Nope

Do you smile often?
Occasionally 

When was the last time you cried?
Yesterday

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Of course

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
The ocean  It's my secret crush

What is something you collect?
I had an impressive seashell collection before they were tossed out  

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
My earrings

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Probably. Idc.

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Most definitely

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No, I only have like two and they're not even with me.

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Buckethead - King James

What is something that you do too much?
Stress.

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Kinda.

Are you mad about anything?
Moi

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Doubt it

Do you like to cuddle?
Yes

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Three

Do you want to dance?
If I knew how! I wanna go to a rave!

Who do you not get along with?
Mankind  The stepmonster as well.

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
I guess, yes

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yuppers.

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Myspace is oooold

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Idk.

Ever go camping?
I miss it

Are you someone's best friend?
Hah. Don't think so

When was the last time you smoked?
Like half a cigarette three weeks ago. They're gross. Besides those, about two months ago.

Do you eat heathly?
Except for my sugar addiction :x

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Yes and no.

What did you do last Saturday?
Yapped away on the phone

What are you listening to?
People typing on these noisy keyboards.

Baseball or football?
Neither

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Mmmm

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
A couple of times I guess

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I doubt it. It bothers me alot if someone that age even glances at me the wrong way.

Are you afraid of the dark?
Yes, I'm a chicken

Are you tan?
As tan as fresh snow.

How tall are you?
5'6"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Mhm

What do you want right now?
Things I can't have.

Do you have a crush?
Doesn't matter

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Erm...

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Brushing my teefus

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
I don't drink milk. Unless you mean chocolate...you mean chocolate right??

What are you excited for?
Absolutely nothing today.

Do you miss someone today?
Doesn't matter.

How late did you stay up last night
Around 12 I guess. Kept waking up tho.

Do you like/love someone?
...

How's your life lately?
****tier than usual. Much.

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Yes

What do you think of gas prices?
I'm almost glad I don't drive yet :x

Do you think that you’re a good person
Haven't a clue anymore

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Years ago

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Don't remember the last time I talked to a girl..wait...nope, don't hate her

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No

What was on your mind mostly today?
My mind is carefully blank today 

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
My stepbrother's. Get your mind out of the gutter...he sleeps on the couch.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Everywhere, it's my passion!!

Do you like winter time?
When I have snow to play in 

Last movie you watched?
Deathrace 2

Would you kill for chocolate?
No.

Do you have an eating disorder?
No....

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Idgaf

What's your favorite color?
Purple, blue, black

Do you want to get married?
One day...

How old are you now?
20


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Chocolate

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Talk myself out of bed.

Who did you hang out with last night?
Myself.

What are you currently doing?
This survey.

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
January 6th...TRON LEGACY!

How has this week been?
:yay then :sigh and :fall

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Not everyone

Is your myspace profile private?
Myspace is ooold

What do you carry with you at all times?
My phone and wallet

What person do you trust the most?
My father.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

*How old will you be in 10 months?*
20

*What did you do today?*
Absolutely nothing.

*Who was the last person who texted you?*
My friend K

*What are you listening to?*
All about him

*Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?*
M... and I don't know any more

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*
Sister's party

*Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?*
My mom

*Do you believe in love at first sight?*
NO

*Do you prefer to call or text?*
Texting is boring but I don't like calling people, so I'll go with texting

*What's the nearest green object to you?*
Hm.. a plant

*What were you doing at 12 am last night?*
Sleeping

*When is the last time you saw your mom?*
A couple hours ago

*Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?*
Nope.

*How many houses have you lived in?*
Two.

*What are you doing for your next birthday?*
Nuthin.

*Do you like someone right now?*
Yes.

*What color is your shirt?*
Orange, with blue flowers

*Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
The middle :teeth

*Do you know how to play poker?*
I forgot...

*What are you thinking about right now?*
Candyyy

*Any plans for this weekend?*
partaay

*Do you smile often?*
Depends on who's watching...

*When was the last time you cried?*
A few weeks ago.

*Have you ever been in an ambulance?*
no.

*Do you prefer an ocean or pool?*
ocean.

*What is something you collect?*
Hmm... pretty pictures.

*Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?*
yes, my necklace.

*Do you think OJ killed his wife?*
I don't even care.

*Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?*
No.

*Do you sleep with stuffed animals?*
No.

*What is the main ring tone on your phone?*
Amos Tobin - Easy Muffin

*What is something that you do too much?*
Procrastinate.

*Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?*
Yes.

*Do you wish someone was with you right now?*
Yeah.

*Are you mad about anything?*
Not really :/

*Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?*
No.

*Do you like to cuddle?*
Yes if it wasn't because of anxiety.

*How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
*
1 that I can remember.

*Do you want to dance?*
No haha.

*Who do you not get along with?*
No one important.

*Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?*
Except for my parents... yes but I have no idea whether he meant it or not. Probably not.

*Did you ever lose a best friend?*
Yes several.

*What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?*
?

*Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?*
Someone on here.

*Ever go camping?*
When I was a kid for sure.

*Are you someone's best friend?*
I don't think so :/

*When was the last time you smoked?*
A month ago perhaps.

*Do you eat healthy?*
Almost...

*Are you anything like you were at this point last year?*
I feel pretty much exactly the same.

*What did you do last Saturday?*
Nuthin.

*What are you listening to?*
Bad rapper.

*Baseball or football?*
Football.

*How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?*
Awesomeness.

*Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really 
did?*
Yes.

*Would you date someone 20 years older than you?*
Not right now.

*Are you afraid of the dark?*
No.

*Are you tan?*
Very much so. Since I'm not white.

*How tall are you?*
5'3

*Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?*
No.

*Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?*
No, but the thought of it makes me smile at least.

*What do you want right now?*
I want candy.

*Do you have a crush?*
Yes.

*Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?*
:idea

*What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?*
Went up.

*Do you drink milk straight from the carton?*
Bleuh... no.

*What are you excited for?*
Tomorrow.

*Do you miss someone today?*
Yes.

*How late did you stay up last night*
11 pm I think.

*Do you like/love someone?*
I like someone.

*How's your life lately?*
Boring...

*Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?*
No.

*What do you think of gas prices?*
Um they're bad? :b I don't know really.

*Do you think that you're a good person*
Yeah.

*Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?*
I don't like tomatoes, so I don't remember.

*Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?*
No.

*Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?*
No.

*What was on your mind mostly today?*
Candy... sad to say.

*Whose bed did you sleep in last night?*
Mine.

*Is there one place you'd like to visit?*
Yes Toronto.

*Do you like winter time?*
NO.

*Last movie you watched?*
Don't remember.

*Would you kill for chocolate?*
Probably :twisted

*Do you have an eating disorder?*
No.

*What do you think when you see people who don't match?*
Good for them.

*What's your favorite color?*
Pink

*Do you want to get married?*
Maybe some day.

*How old are you now?*
19

*Favorite kind of ice cream?*
Melon.

*Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?*
Yeah.

*What do you usually do first in the morning?*
Change clothes.

*Who did you hang out with last night?*
No one lol.

*What are you currently doing?*
Nuthin.

*Are you gonna be home alone tonight?*
No.

*When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?*
A few weeks ago.

*How has this week been?*
Boring and depressing.

*Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?*
No not everyone.

*Is your myspace profile private?*
I don't use that anymore.

*What do you carry with you at all times?*
My cell.

*What person do you trust the most?*
My sis.

*What is your middle name?*
-

*Wat color is your mailbox?*
Dark green.

*Have you ever hit a deer?*
My dad did.

*Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?*
Yes one way.

*Do you have a small driveway?*
I don't know

*Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?*
Nope.

*What brand is your printer?*
Canon

*Do you enjoy fighting with people?*
Nope.

*Is your hair naturally straight or curly?*
Curly.

*Who was your kindergarten teacher?*
Many but I don't remember their names.

*What is your ringtone?*
Amon Tobin - Easy muffin

*Are you taller than your mom?*
Yes barely.

*What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?*
****!!!

*Are you God?*
No... Or am I?

*Do you like someone?*
Yes.

*Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?*
Yes. :b

*Does anything hurt on your body right now?*
Yes my stomach.

*Do you often cry during a movie?*
No.

*Last text message?*
I don't remember.

*Do you hate your life?*
A little.

*Do you get mad easily?*
I'm easily annoyed but I don't really get pissed of a lot.

*What is your biggest pet peeve?*
Can't think of one.

*Are you cold?*
No.

*Do any of your friends have kids?*
Not yet.

*Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?*
No.

*Who should pay on the first date?*
It would feel more naturally if both payed separately.

*How many years older than you are you willing to date?*
lol... better not answer that question.

*Do you have any friends?*
Yes.

*Do you have any mean friends?*
No.

*What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?*
Any colour can look good depends on other things.

*Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?*
Hmm... yes.

*Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?*
No.

*Do you scratch your ears?*
Yes.

*Who was the last person to hug you?*
My dad

*What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?*
I dunno.

*How tall are you?*
5'3

*If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?*
I dunno

*Do you want to have kids?*
Maybe someday.

*What is the brightest color you're wearing?*
Neon pink

*Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?*
K

*Who do you hate the most right now?*
No one.

*What kind of car do you want?*
Audi :teeth

*What is your favorite video game?*
Don't have one :b

*Do you like your dad?*
I love my dad... Even though we don't always get a long.

*Do you have any TV shows on DVD?*
I do!

*Are you wearing make-up?*
No.

*Do you have a tattoo?*
No.

*Have you ever broken a pinata?*
Nope.

*What time is it right now?*
19:20

*Do you know how to draw?*
That question is open to personal interpretation... but yes.

*Who loves orange soda?*
I love orange soda!

*Who did you last IM?*
Jack <3

*Do you work a lot of hours?*
No... :um

*Where were you in the last 24 hours?*
At home.

*Who was the last person that called you?*
I don't remember :/

*Is there anything you regret?*
Oooh yeah...

*Do you know where your family name originated from?*
lol... of course.

*Is there an animal that creeps you out?*
No.

*What is your favorite color ON A CAR?*
Red.

*Do you use digital or film cameras?*
Yes.

*Do you own an iPod?*
No.

*Have you ever been on a charter bus?*
No.

*Do you like going to water parks?*
Yes.

Hot damn! This took forever to do.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

*How old will you be in 10 months?*
20
*What did you do today?*
Food shopping
*Who was the last person who texted you?*
A friend
*What are you listening to?*
John Coltrane - Blue Train
*Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?*
Nobody, nobody and nobody
*What are your plans for tomorrow?*
No idea
*Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?*
Mother
*Do you believe in love at first sight?*
I wouldn't know
*Do you prefer to call or text?*
Text
*What's the nearest green object to you?*
Weed
*What were you doing at 12 am last night?*
Posting on here
*When is the last time you saw your mom?*
Today
*Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?*
No
*How many houses have you lived in?*
Two
*What are you doing for your next birthday?*
Probably nothing
*Do you like someone right now?*
No
*What color is your shirt?*
Black
*Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
No
*Do you know how to play poker?*
I have a rough idea
*What are you thinking about right now?*
How bored I am
*Any plans for this weekend?*
No
*Do you smile often?*
Not really
*When was the last time you cried?*
I don't cry
*Have you ever been in an ambulance?*
Yes
*Do you prefer an ocean or pool?*
Ocean
*What is something you collect?*
Music
*Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?*
I don't wear jewellery AT ALL
*Do you think OJ killed his wife?*
Don't care
*Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?*
72, actually
*Do you sleep with stuffed animals?*
No
*What is the main ring tone on your phone?*
FF7 victory music
*What is something that you do too much?*
Procrastinate
*Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?*
No
*Do you wish someone was with you right now?*
YESSSSSSSS
*Are you mad about anything?*
Yes
*Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?*
Probably not even seven YEARS from now, no
*Do you like to cuddle?*
Yes
*How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?*
None
*Do you want to dance?*
If I was on MDMA right now, yes
*Who do you not get along with?*
Everyone
*Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?*
Nobody of the opposite sex has told me they love me at all, let alone mean it
*Did you ever lose a best friend?*
Yes
*What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?*
Dunno
*Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?*
Can't remember
*Ever go camping?*
Yes
*Are you someone's best friend?*
Don't think so
*When was the last time you smoked?*
I'm smoking right now, if a spliff counts
*Do you eat heathly?*
Yes, but I don't eat enough
*Are you anything like you were at this point last year?*
Exactly the same
*What did you do last Saturday?*
Stayed at my friend's place
*What are you listening to?*
Still listening to Blue Train.
*Baseball or football?*
Formula One
*How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?*
Sickly, both nice on their own though
*Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?*
No, every time I've suspected somebody of not liking me, I've been right.
*Would you date someone 20 years older than you?*
No
*Are you afraid of the dark?*
No
*Are you tan?*
No
*Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?*
No, I'm not gay.
*Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?*
Nobody has ever called me that, so no idea
*What do you want right now?*
Go clubbing (if I actually had anyone to go with...)
*Do you have a crush?*
Loads
*Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?*
That would be telling
*What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?*
Sleeping.
*Do you drink milk straight from the carton?*
I don't drink milk on it's own AT ALL.
*What are you excited for?*
Nothing.
*Do you miss someone today?*
No
*Do you like/love someone?*
No
*How's your life lately?*
Boring.
*Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?*
I've never dated someone AT ALL.
*What do you think of gas prices?*
Uneccessarily, artifically, stupidly high; good job hippies...
*Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?*
Yesterday
*Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?*
No
*Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?*
No
*What was on your mind mostly today?*
Nothing
*Whose bed did you sleep in last night?*
Mine
*Is there one place you'd like to visit?*
More than one
*Do you like winter time?*
No
*Last movie you watched?*
Can't remember
*Would you kill for chocolate?*
No
*Do you have an eating disorder?*
No
*What do you think when you see people who don't match?*
It doesn't bother me, their problem
*What's your favorite color?*
No preference
*Do you want to get married?*
Eventually
*How old are you now?*
19
*Favorite kind of ice cream?*
Chocolate
*Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?*
No
*What do you usually do first in the morning?*
Brush my teeth and drink some water
*Who did you hang out with last night?*
Myself
*What are you currently doing?*
Doing this boring survey
*Are you gonna be home alone tonight?*
Probably
*When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?*
2 years ago
*How has this week been?*
Boring
*Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?*
No
*Is your myspace profile private?*
I don't have one
*What do you carry with you at all times?*
Phone + wallet
*What person do you trust the most?*
Nobody

*What is your middle name?*
Not telling
*Wat color is your mailbox?*
We don't have one, just a flap on our door
*Have you ever hit a deer?*
No
*Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?*
No
*Do you have a small driveway?*
Yes
*Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?*
No
*What brand is your printer?*
Don't own a printer
*Do you enjoy fighting with people?*
No
*Is your hair naturally straight or curly?*
Straight
*Who was your kindergarten teacher?*
Can't remember
*What is your ringtone?*
Still FF7 victory theme...
*Are you taller than your mom?*
Yes
*What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?*
****
*Are you God?*
No
*Do you like someone?*
No
*Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?*
No
*Does anything hurt on your body right now?*
My head
*Do you often cry during a movie?*
No
*Last text message?*
No idea
*Do you hate your life?*
Yes
*Do you get mad easily?*
No
*What is your biggest pet peeve?*
Stupidity
*Are you cold?*
No
*Do any of your friends have kids?*
No
*Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?*
Yes
*Who should pay on the first date?*
No idea
*How many years older than you are you willing to date?*
Give or take 3 years
*Do you have any friends?*
Very few
*Do you have any mean friends?*
No
*What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?*
No idea
*Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?*
Yes
*Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?*
Yes, unfortunately there's no cliffs around here
*Have you ever contemplated suicide?*
Every day
*Do you scratch your ears?*
No
*Who was the last person to hug you?*
Can't remember
*What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?*
No idea, I just took whichever pair was on top of my clean pile
*How tall are you?*
5'8"
*If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?*
No idea
*Do you want to have kids?*
Eventually
*What is the brightest color you're wearing?*
Nothing
*Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?*
No idea
*Who do you hate the most right now?*
Myself
*What kind of car do you want?*
Porsche 911
*What is your favorite video game?*
Way too many. That's like asking a parent to choose between their kids...
*Do you like your dad?*
Yes
*Do you have any TV shows on DVD?*
Loads.
*Are you wearing make-up?*
Do I look like a poof, actor/presenter or a girl to you?
*Do you have a tattoo?*
No
*Have you ever broken a pinata?*
No
*What time is it right now?*
Coming up to half 7
*Do you know how to draw?*
Yes
*Who loves orange soda?*
KEL LOVES ORANGE SODA!
*Who did you last IM?*
My friend
*Do you work a lot of hours?*
I don't work at all.
*Where were you in the last 24 hours?*
At home.
*Who was the last person that called you?*
Can't remember
*Is there anything you regret?*
Everything
*Do you know where your family name originated from?*
It's an old geographical Saxon name.
*Is there an animal that creeps you out?*
No
*What is your favorite color ON A CAR?*
Depends on the car
*Do you use digital or film cameras?*
Neither, but film is the way to go
*Do you own an iPod?*
No, I just use my phone
*Have you ever been on a charter bus?*
No
*Do you like going to water parks?*
Never been to one


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

How old will you be in 10 months?
21



What did you do today?
Cleaned





Who was the last person who texted you?
Sabrina




What are you listening to?
Hearing Damage - Thom York







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
No one









What are your plans for tomorrow?
Job hunt






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Mom









Do you believe in love at first sight?
No









Do you prefer to call or text?
Text, unless it's a guy I like or a friend I really want to talk to







What's the nearest green object to you?
My 'pump up your workout' book lol





What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Restless in bed thinking things









When is the last time you saw your mom?
Today





Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
I have





How many houses have you lived in?
1







What are you doing for your next birthday?
Who cares





Do you like someone right now?
Yes I do





What color is your shirt?
Burgundy








Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
The middle or the left






Do you know how to play poker?
Not really







What are you thinking about right now?
How fat I am






Any plans for this weekend?
Rent a movie maybe. I am such a loner.








Do you smile often?
Not when I'm alone






When was the last time you cried?
Yesterday









Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yes







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool







What is something you collect?
Pretty rocks and shells









Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No, except I normally wear earrings. Take them out though to wash otherwise that is not healthy.







Do you think OJ killed his wife?
For sure









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Yep







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No, but I sleep with lots of pillows, like say 6. I cuddle with that.







What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Super Mario Bros. lol




What is something that you do too much?
Eat







Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Always



Do you wish someone was with you right now?
No



Are you mad about anything?
Plenty

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Nope



Do you like to cuddle?
Yes but not for like 20 mins straight. That's like being mauled. :\





How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Oh my, like.... 20?






Do you want to dance?
Atm, kinda lol




Who do you not get along with?
Brittany, that ugly, fat, narcisstic *****. A few others, but the hate is a little less.





Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
2 did. They meant it. Couple others did too but that was bs.


Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes, I lost one to illness in 2003. 





What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I don't do that ****.




Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Reece







Ever go camping?
Yeah





Are you someone's best friend?
I think so






When was the last time you smoked?
Nov.



Do you eat heathly?
Lmao, not at all



Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
I was better last year.






What did you do last Saturday?
Nothing



What are you listening to?
Meet me on the equinox 





Baseball or football?
Neither







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Tasty, but evil







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Yep







Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Sure


Are you afraid of the dark?
No 







Are you tan?
No







How tall are you?
5'2

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No






Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
No, I couldn't care less lol





What do you want right now?
Liposuction




Do you have a crush?
Yep lol





Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
My mom is cute?



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Slept in til 9







Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No



What are you excited for?
My diet showing results


Do you miss someone today?
Yes





How late did you stay up last night?
1230




Do you like/love someone?
I do





How's your life lately?
Low point.






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Year and a half. 



What do you think of gas prices?
Too high







Do you think that you’re a good person
No, I'm ****







Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Last year prob





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No





Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No, my brother is nice





What was on your mind mostly today?
Not eating




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
My own






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Yes




Do you like winter time?
No


Last movie you watched?
Breakfast At Tiffanys



Would you kill for chocolate?
No




Do you have an eating disorder?
Haha funny question to list right after. Yes I do.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I think why is she/he with her/him (fat with thin people mainly, or old ugly men and hot chicks).


What's your favorite color?
Blue



Do you want to get married?
I always did. Idk now.


How old are you now?
20


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Anything without chunks.



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes lol poor unfortunates.





What do you usually do first in the morning?
Open my eyes?






Who did you hang out with last night?
Nobody





What are you currently doing?
The survey obviously



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Last summer, well it was the drive-in.. does that count?






How has this week been?
Rough





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Nope 

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't use that.



What do you carry with you at all times?
Phone




What person do you trust the most?
Mom I suppose 

(Sry if I missed some, had issues copy/paste)


----------



## Slimeoney (Feb 10, 2011)

*How old will you be in 10 months?*
18
*What did you do today?*
Went job centre
*Who was the last person who texted you?*
My sis
*What are you listening to?*
TV
*Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?*
Mum, dad, sis
*What are your plans for tomorrow?*
Shopping i guess
*Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?*
My mum
*Do you believe in love at first sight?*
I dunno
*Do you prefer to call or text?*
Text, phone calls scare me
*What's the nearest green object to you?*
Dog's blanket
*What were you doing at 12 am last night?*
Sleeping
*When is the last time you saw your mom?*
She's right in front of me
*Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?*
No
*How many houses have you lived in?*
One
*What are you doing for your next birthday?*
My sister and a mate are taking me out, i can't wait
*Do you like someone right now?*
Yes, Jared Leto and Misha Collins
*What color is your shirt?*
White
*Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
Middle
*Do you know how to play poker?*
No
*What are you thinking about right now?*
Queen, we'll never forget you Freddie :cry
*Any plans for this weekend?*
Shopping
*Do you smile often?*
I try to
*When was the last time you cried?*
I don't know
*Have you ever been in an ambulance?*
Yes
*Do you prefer an ocean or pool?*
Pool
*What is something you collect?*
Living Dead Dolls
*Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?*
No
*Do you think OJ killed his wife?*
Meh, i guess
*Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?*
No
*Do you sleep with stuffed animals?*
No but i have a toy monkey that a friend got for me in my room
*What is the main ring tone on your phone?*
Vampire Money - My Chemical Romance
*What is something that you do too much?*
Worry
*Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?*
Yes
*Do you wish someone was with you right now?*
Nope
*Are you mad about anything?*
No
*Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?*
Doubt it
*Do you like to cuddle?*
Yes
*How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?*
David Tennant when he left Doctor Who
*Do you want to dance?*
No
*Who do you not get along with?*
People who stereotype others
*Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?*
Besides my dad. nope. Some boys have just to annoy me
*Did you ever lose a best friend?*
No
*What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?*
What?
*Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?*
A friend from work
*Ever go camping?*
Nope
*Are you someone's best friend?*
My sister's :b
*When was the last time you smoked?*
Never smoked
*Do you eat heathly?*
Um...yes...:um
*Are you anything like you were at this point last year?*
More or less
*What did you do last Saturday?*
Nothing
*What are you listening to?*
TV
*Baseball or football?*
Neither
*How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?*
Eww, hate strawberries
*Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?*
Not really
*Would you date someone 20 years older than you?*
If they're Jared Leto or Misha Collins, there's no stopping me
*Are you afraid of the dark?*
A little
*Are you tan?*
No, i like being pale
*How tall are you?*
5'1ish
*Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?*
I'm not dating my sister
*Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?*
Meh
*What do you want right now?*
Sleep
*Do you have a crush?*
Yes
*Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?*
I dunno
*What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?*
Sleeping
*Do you drink milk straight from the carton?*
Milk gives me a stomach ache
*What are you excited for?*
Supernatural meta episode tonight, London Film and Comic Convention, my birthday
*Do you miss someone today?*
No
*How late did you stay up last night*
11:30ish
*Do you like/love someone?*
I love my family
*How's your life lately?*
Good
*Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?*
Never dated anyone
*What do you think of gas prices?*
I dunno
*Do you think that you're a good person*
I try to be
*Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?*
I don't like tomatoes
*Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?*
Mum
*Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?*
No
*What was on your mind mostly today?*
Yesterday
*Whose bed did you sleep in last night?*
Mine
*Is there one place you'd like to visit?*
Vancouver (where they film Supernatural) or Toronto (where they filmed Saw)
*Do you like winter time?*
Sometimes
*Last movie you watched?*
The beginning of Chapter 27
*Would you kill for chocolate?*
Maybe. Is it wrong that i just had Hurricane by 30 Seconds to Mars run through my head?
*Do you have an eating disorder?*
No
*What do you think when you see people who don't match?*
Nothing really, don't pay attention to other people
*What's your favorite color?*
Purple
*Do you want to get married?*
Not really
*How old are you now?*
17
*Favorite kind of ice cream?*
Chocolate fudge brownie
*Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?*
Only my family
*What do you usually do first in the morning?*
Put my glasses on
*Who did you hang out with last night?*
My family
*What are you currently doing?*
This
*Are you gonna be home alone tonight?*
Nope
*When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?*
November
*How has this week been?*
Alright i guess
*Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?*
Depends
*Is your myspace profile private?*
I don't have Myspace
*What do you carry with you at all times?*
My glasses
*What person do you trust the most?*
My sister


----------



## Smokin87 (Feb 28, 2010)

*How old will you be in 10 months?*
24

*What did you do today?*
Went for a long walk in the country

*Who was the last person who texted you?*
A friend

*What are you listening to?*
Boxing on TV

*Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?*
Probably my parents and brother

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*
Nothing planned

*Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?*
My brother

*Do you believe in love at first sight?*
To a certain extent

*Do you prefer to call or text?*
Text

*What's the nearest green object to you?*
A keyring

*What were you doing at 12 am last night?*
Watching TV

*When is the last time you saw your mom?*
Earlier tonight

*Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?*
No

*How many houses have you lived in?*
Two

*What are you doing for your next birthday?*
It's a long time away, so I don't know

*Do you like someone right now?*
Yes...can I say? :b

*What color is your shirt?*
Blue

*Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
Middle

*Do you know how to play poker?*
No

*What are you thinking about right now?*
I'm wondering how many questions are left

*Any plans for this weekend?*
Not yet, no

*Do you smile often?*
I always smile

*When was the last time you cried?*
Years ago, probably

*Have you ever been in an ambulance?*
No

*Do you prefer an ocean or pool?*
Ocean

*What is something you collect?*
I like to keep the tags off clothes I buy but it's not a collection

*Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?*
I always wear my watch

*Do you think OJ killed his wife?*
I don't know or care

*Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?*
Yeah

*Do you sleep with stuffed animals?*
Not any more

*What is the main ring tone on your phone?*
I have it on silent

*What is something that you do too much?*
Think about things I shouldn't think about

*Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?*
Usually

*Do you wish someone was with you right now?*
Yes

*Are you mad about anything?*
Myself, but apart from that, no

*Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?*
Very unlikely

*Do you like to cuddle?*
Yes

*How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?*
I don't know

*Do you want to dance?*
No

*Who do you not get along with?*
I am friendly with most people

*Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?*
I'm not sure

*Did you ever lose a best friend?*
Yes

*What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?*
I don't know

*Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?*
A friend

*Ever go camping?*
Yes! I love it

*Are you someone's best friend?*
Possibly

*When was the last time you smoked?*
A while ago

*Do you eat heathly?*
Not healthy enough

*Are you anything like you were at this point last year?*
Pretty much

*What did you do last Saturday?*
Nothing

*What are you listening to?*
Nothing

*Baseball or football?*
Assuming "football" is soccer, "football". I don't like American sports

*How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?*
I like both, so I'd assume they're good together

*Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?*
No

*Would you date someone 20 years older than you?*
No, I wouldn't

*Are you afraid of the dark?*
Everyone is to a certain extent

*Are you tan?*
Not right now

*How tall are you?*
6ft

*Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?*
No

*Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?*
I suppose it could be

*What do you want right now?*
To finish this!

*Do you have a crush?*
Maybe 

*Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?*
I can't say...

*What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?*
Sleeping

*Do you drink milk straight from the carton?*
No

*What are you excited for?*
Finishing this!

*Do you miss someone today?*
Yes

*How late did you stay up last night*
4am!

*Do you like/love someone?*
Yes, I love all my family

*How's your life lately?*
Boring but I'm optimistic

*Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?*
No

*What do you think of gas prices?*
I don't care

*Do you think that you're a good person*
Yes

*Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?*
Years ago

*Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?*
No

*Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?*
No

*What was on your mind mostly today?*
Nothing

*Whose bed did you sleep in last night?*
Mine

*Is there one place you'd like to visit?*
Too many to list but the top would either be Rome, again, or Brazil

*Do you like winter time?*
Yes

*Last movie you watched?*
The Godfather

*Would you kill for chocolate?*
I'd kill to give someone else chocolate! (you know who you are, if you're reading this :boogie...haha)

*Do you have an eating disorder?*
No

*What do you think when you see people who don't match?*
I don't care. If they're happy, good

*What's your favorite color?*
Blue

*Do you want to get married?*
One day, yes

*How old are you now?*
23

*Favorite kind of ice cream?*
Vanilla

*Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?*
I guess

*What do you usually do first in the morning?*
Moan, sulk, try to sleep again before begrudgingly getting out of bed!

*Who did you hang out with last night?*
My family

*What are you currently doing?*
Writing this! Which seems like I started 4 days ago

*Are you gonna be home alone tonight?*
No

*When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?*
A few years ago

*How has this week been?*
Quiet

*Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?*
Not everyone, no

*Is your myspace profile private?*
I don't have Myspace any more

*What do you carry with you at all times?*
My phone

*What person do you trust the most?*
My dad


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
21

What did you do today?
Clinical, homework, take a walk, read

Who was the last person who texted you?
Classmate

What are you listening to?
Nothing

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Mom, Dad, Sister

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Nursing class, algebra class, bed early

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Friend in my dorm hall

Do you believe in love at first sight?
No

Do you prefer to call or text?
Call

What's the nearest green object to you?
Tablecloth on table next to desk I'm sitting at

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Sleeping

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Sunday

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Do my puppies count?

How many houses have you lived in?
2

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Going home for the weekend to spend it with my family.

Do you like someone right now?
No

What color is your shirt?
Black

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
No

Do you know how to play poker?
Don't remember

What are you thinking about right now?
Going home for spring break

Any plans for this weekend?
Working and studying

Do you smile often?
Yes

When was the last time you cried?
About a month ago

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yes

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool

What is something you collect?
Nothing

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yes

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
One that came on the phone

What is something that you do too much?
Pick at my face

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Yeah

Are you mad about anything?
Just mad at someone

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No

Do you like to cuddle?
Depends

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
None

Do you want to dance?
Yeah

Who do you not get along with?
Almost anyone who is way too outspoken and speaks before thinking about the other person's feelings.

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Not anyone outside of my family.

Did you ever lose a best friend?
No

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Wonderful

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Friend

Ever go camping?
A long time ago

Are you someone's best friend?
No

When was the last time you smoked?
Never

Do you eat heathly?
I try

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
For the most part

What did you do last Saturday?
Did homework, took a walk, watched a movie

What are you listening to?
Nothing

Baseball or football?
Football

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Yum

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
I don't think so

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Maybe but I don't think my parents would like it

Are you afraid of the dark?
No

Are you tan?
No

How tall are you?
5'7"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Not really

What do you want right now?
A break from school

Do you have a crush?
Not currently

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Can't remember

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Reading fetal monitor strips

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No

What are you excited for?
Going home for spring break

Do you miss someone today?
Mom, dad, siblings, puppies, good friends

How late did you stay up last night
10:30

Do you like/love someone?
No

How's your life lately?
Stressful

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Never dated at all

What do you think of gas prices?
A little high

Do you think that you're a good person
for the most part
Yes

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Probably last summer

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No

What was on your mind mostly today?
School

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Not at the moment

Do you like winter time?
Yes

Last movie you watched?
The Three Faces of Eve

Would you kill for chocolate?
Well I guess I sure do love it

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Did you look in the mirror?

What's your favorite color?
Royal blue

Do you want to get married?
I would be happy either way

How old are you now?
20

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Strawberry

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Take meds and drink water

Who did you hang out with last night?
Myself

What are you currently doing?
Watching Fox News

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Alone in my dorm room

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
2 months ago

How has this week been?
Could have been a little better

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
It really depends

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have myspace

What do you carry with you at all times?
Purse

What person do you trust the most?
Mom


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Part 2.

What is your middle name?
*It's secret*

Wat color is your mailbox?
*Don't have*

Have you ever hit a deer?
*No*

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
*Don't drive*

Do you have a small driveway?
*Something like that*

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
*Don't have one - use vibrate*

What brand is your printer?
*HP Photosmart is all I remember of the latest one*

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
*Not really*

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
*In between*

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
*Secret*

Are you taller than your mom?
*No. :cry*

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
*A couple of F words and the usual stuff*

Are you God?
*No*

Do you like someone?
*Yes*

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
*No*

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
*Not right now*

Do you often cry during a movie?
*No*

Last text message?
*Dont remember - years ago*

Do you hate your life?
*Not really*

Do you get mad easily?
*Irritated*

What is your biggest pet peeve?
*People*

Are you cold?
*No*

Do any of your friends have kids?
*No. My generation's hardly reproducing*

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
*I hope not*

Who should pay on the first date?
*Both*

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
*Depends on the person*

Do you have any friends?
*Yes. One offline (my ex)*

Do you have any mean friends?
*No*

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
*For me: yellow*

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
*Yes and they made it clear*

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
*A little*

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
*A little*

Do you scratch your ears?
*Yeah*

Who was the last person to hug you?
*Mary*

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
*PJs of unknown brand*

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
*No idea*

Do you want to have kids?
*No*

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
*Pink, lol*

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
*I don't expect anyone*

Who do you hate the most right now?
*Me*

What kind of car do you want?
*None - I wouldn't use it*

What is your favorite video game?
*Right now - Buffy*

Do you like your dad?
*He's OK*

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
*A few*

Are you wearing make-up?
*No*

Do you have a tattoo?
*No*

Have you ever broken a pinata?
*No*

What time is it right now?
*10.50 am*

Do you know how to draw?
*Mostly*

Who loves orange soda?
*You*

Who did you last IM?
*Someone here last year*

Do you work a lot of hours?
*No*

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
*Body at home. Mind in cyberspace or the 1920s or the Galactic Plane*

Who was the last person that called you?
*Mary*

Is there anything you regret?
*Can't remember*

Do you know where your family name originated from?
*England*

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
*Many*

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
*It depends*

Do you use digital or film cameras?
*Digital
*

Do you own an iPod?
*No - only portable music device I've owned is a 1980s walkman*

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
*Don't know*

Do you like going to water parks?
*Not really*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
22




What did you do today?
Nothing





Who was the last person who texted you?
dad




What are you listening to?
death cab for cutie - soul meets body







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Is it sad I can't think of anyone :/









What are your plans for tomorrow?
Doing the same s hit I do everyday






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
dad









Do you believe in love at first sight?
No









Do you prefer to call or text?
text







What's the nearest green object to you?
Green shirt





What were you doing at 12 am last night?
I think lying down









When is the last time you saw your mom?
this morning






Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
no





How many houses have you lived in?
1






What are you doing for your next birthday?
Pshh probably just hanging out by myself lol

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
who knows









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
no







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
I used to now it is pillows






What is the main ring tone on your phone?
something that came with the phone




What is something that you do too much?
waste endless times on the net







Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
somewhat





Do you wish someone was with you right now?
nah





Are you mad about anything?
No


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
no





Do you like to cuddle?
Sure





How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Too many

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
I have before



What are you excited for?
Nothing really


Do you miss someone today?
no





How late did you stay up last night
like 12:30





Do you like/love someone?
no





How's your life lately?
not the greatest






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Hmm no!



What do you think of gas prices?
So dumb







Do you think that you’re a good person
yes







Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
In a hamburger a couple of days ago





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
I dont even remember





Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
Ups and downs





What was on your mind mostly today?
nothing really




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Yes!




Do you like winter time?
No



Last movie you watched?
Well Ace Ventera is on..I'm not really watching it tho



Would you kill for chocolate?
no





Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I wouldn't care


What's your favorite color?
Blue



Do you want to get married?
I'm not sure anymore....way too scary


How old are you now?
21


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Vanilla with chocolate syrup



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 





What do you usually do first in the morning?
pee






Who did you hang out with last night?
Myself





What are you currently doing?
this survey and eating



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No


How has this week been?
Stupid





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
I dunno

Is your myspace profile private?
I dont go on those




What do you carry with you at all times?
purse




What person do you trust the most?
I dunno





When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
I dunno


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

How old will you be in 10 months?
30




What did you do today?
Shopping





Who was the last person who texted you?
Cousin




What are you listening to?
Jay-Z







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
It depends on what I’m telling









What are your plans for tomorrow?
None






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Mom and her BF









Do you believe in love at first sight?
No









Do you prefer to call or text?
Texting unless I’m very comfortable with someone







What's the nearest green object to you?
A magazine cover





What were you doing at 12 am last night?
On line









When is the last time you saw your mom?
10 minutes ago






Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No



How many houses have you lived in?
Houses 2 and Apartments more then 5







What are you doing for your next birthday?
No idea



Do you like someone right now?
...





What color is your shirt?
Blue









Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
The right







Do you know how to play poker?
Nope







What are you thinking about right now?
A few different things






Any plans for this weekend?
None








Do you smile often?
Yeah






When was the last time you cried?
A few days ago









Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yes







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool







What is something you collect?
Coins









Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Usually earrings







Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yes









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Maybe close to it







Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No







What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Lil Wayne How to love




What is something that you do too much?
Worry!






Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yep





Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Not sure anymore





Are you mad about anything?
Yes


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No





Do you like to cuddle?
Yeah




How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
2






Do you want to dance?
No 




Who do you not get along with?
My moms BF





Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
No




Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yeah but now were talking again





What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Don’t have a FB account




Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
N/A







Ever go camping?
Ugh





Are you someone's best friend?
Not sure






When was the last time you smoked?
…



Do you eat heathly?
No





Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Some what







What did you do last Saturday?
Nothing



What are you listening to?
Jay-Z





Baseball or football?
Neither







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
It’s OK







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
IDK







Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
NO



Are you afraid of the dark?
No 







Are you tan?
Nope







How tall are you?
5'6

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Sure





What do you want right now?
A lot but none of it will happen




Do you have a crush?
No





Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
IDK



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping







Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No 



What are you excited for?
Not much


Do you miss someone today?
I guess





How late did you stay up last night
4:00 this morning





Do you like/love someone?
...





How's your life lately?
It’s so-so






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No 



What do you think of gas prices?
To high







Do you think that you’re a good person
Try to be







Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
August 





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No





Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No





What was on your mind mostly today?
That I hope my life gets better soon




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Hawaii




Do you like winter time?
Yeah



Last movie you watched?
Fast Five



Would you kill for chocolate?
No





Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Don’t care/not my business


What's your favorite color?
Purple, Black and Blue




Do you want to get married?
No


How old are you now?
29


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Cookie Dough



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 





What do you usually do first in the morning?
Pee or drink something






Who did you hang out with last night?
Mom and her BF





What are you currently doing?
This survey



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Yes







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
A few months ago






How has this week been?
OK





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends on the situation

Is your myspace profile private?
Don’t have one




What do you carry with you at all times?
Phone




What person do you trust the most?
Mom


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*How old will you be in 10 months?*
23.

*What did you do today?*
Worked on three or four papers, a bit on the screenplay, ate, watched a movie, worked some more.
*
Who was the last person who texted you?*
Jessica, I think.
*
What are you listening to?*
Dirty Frank - Pearl Jam

*Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?*
Craig, Finch, and my mother. Not quite sure about that last one, though.

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*
More school work.
*
Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?*
Zach.

*Do you believe in love at first sight?*
No.

*Do you prefer to call or text?*
Calling, actually. Entire conversations through text messages is irritating.
*
What's the nearest green object to you?*
A tennis ball.
*
What were you doing at 12 am last night?*
Sitting on the porch, freezing to death.
*
When is the last time you saw your mom?*
A few weeks ago.

*Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?*
Narp.

*How many houses have you lived in?*
Around twenty. I've lost count.
*
What are you doing for your next birthday?*
Nothing. No longer a day I feel like doing anything special for.

*Do you like someone right now?*
Perhaps.
*
What color is your shirt?*
Underneath, black & white. Over, blue tartan.

*Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
Towards the right to avoid the incredibly loud, creaking spring.

*Do you know how to play poker?*
Yarp.
*
What are you thinking about right now?*
Poker.

*Any plans for this weekend?*
Work.

*Do you smile often?*
Sure.

*When was the last time you cried?*
Can't recall.

*Have you ever been in an ambulance?*
No.

*Do you prefer an ocean or pool?*
Ocean.

*What is something you collect?*
After striking them down and watching the light fade from their eyes, I collect the lifeblood of my mortal enemies.

*Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?*
No.
*
Do you think OJ killed his wife?*
It seems more likely than not.

*Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?*
Yes.

*Do you sleep with stuffed animals?*
No.

*What is the main ring tone on your phone?*
Some generic thing.
*
What is something that you do too much?*
Procrastinate.
*
Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?*
Yes.
*
Do you wish someone was with you right now?*
Perhaps.

*Are you mad about anything?*
No.

*Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?*
It's complicated.
*
Do you like to cuddle?*
I guess.

*How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?*
None.

*Do you want to dance?*
No. Tired. Go away.

*Who do you not get along with?*
My brother, my 9th grade geography teacher (_**** that guy_), and one of my roommates.

*Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?*
Yes.

*Did you ever lose a best friend?*
Yes.

*What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?*
What? That's what toilets are for.
*
Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?*
Finch.

*Ever go camping?*
Yes.
*
Are you someone's best friend?*
No.
*
When was the last time you smoked?*
Cigarettes? Never. Father smoked, though. Not pleasant.

*Do you eat heathly?*
Healthy enough.
*
Are you anything like you were at this point last year?*
Mostly yes with a bit of no.
*
What did you do last Saturday?*
Movie, work, sleep.

*What are you listening to?*
In My Tree - Pearl Jam
*
Baseball or football?*
Hockey, NRL, or tennis.
*
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?*
Overrated. Straight up strawberries, please.

*Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?*
Uncanny timing on this question.
*
Would you date someone 20 years older than you?*
Probably not. Someone that age wouldn't have what I need, and I wouldn't have what someone that age needs.
*
Are you afraid of the dark?*
No.

*Are you tan?*
Not particularly. I get to a point when I stop tanning and start burning.
*
How tall are you?*
6'0''.

*Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?*
No.
*
Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?*
Eh.

*What do you want right now?*
All of my work done.

*Do you have a crush?*
No.

*Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?*
I guess the girl who makes my sandwiches is kind of cute, so yesterday.
*
What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?*
Sleeping.

*Do you drink milk straight from the carton?*
No.

*What are you excited for?*
Finishing my classes and going home.
*
Do you miss someone today?*
Yes, very much.
*
How late did you stay up last night*
Until about 2:30.
*
Do you like/love someone?*
WHO TOLD YOU?!

*How's your life lately?*
Interesting, to sum everything up in one word.

*Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?*
Yes.

*What do you think of gas prices?*
If it wasn't for Costco, man...

*Do you think that you're a good person*
More good than bad, or so I like to think.
*
Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?*
Homegrown? Never. Otherwise? Years.
*
Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?*
No.
*
Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?*
Hate is too strong. I'm just glad I won't have to be around him for the next few weeks.

*What was on your mind mostly today?*
Work, story stuff, and a *CERTAIN SOMEONE*.
*
Whose bed did you sleep in last night?*
Mine.
*
Is there one place you'd like to visit?*
There are many places I'd like to visit.
*
Do you like winter time?*
Love it. Love seeing it in, hate seeing it go.

*Last movie you watched?*
Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas.
*
Would you kill for chocolate?*
Yes. Totally worth it.
*
Do you have an eating disorder?*
Unless you consider a willingness to kill for chocolate a disorder, no. If you do, I think you need to readjust your priorities.

*What do you think when you see people who don't match?*
What, like... symmetrically? Not wearing colour-coordinated clothing?

*What's your favorite color?*
Blue. No, yel- AAAAAHHHHHH!!!

*Do you want to get married?*
I'm conflicted about it.
*
How old are you now?*
22.

*Favorite kind of ice cream?*
Vanilla, but I'd also drag myself naked across the Sahara for a thing of Cherry Garcia.

*Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?*
Yes.
*
What do you usually do first in the morning?*
Recently, I've been silently congratulating myself for finally getting around to putting up that makeshift blind.

*Who did you hang out with last night?*
Myself.

*What are you currently doing?*
This survey.

*Are you gonna be home alone tonight?*
No.
*
When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?*
The Dark Knight, I think.
*
How has this week been?*
It's been one of the better ones.
*
Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?*
Generally, yes, but that's a very vague question.
*
Is your myspace profile private?*
My-space?
*
What do you carry with you at all times?*
Keys, wallet, phone, glasses, glasses cleaner, i-Pod + headphones.
*
What person do you trust the most?*
Gotta go with Finch. Love you, mom, but I've learned that I can't really go on your judgements any more.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

_How old will you be in 10 months?
_23

_What did you do today?
_Watched Barcelona vs Real Madrid, wasted time on SAS, listened to music, slept._

Who was the last person who texted you?
_Some random number I don't know asking me "hey is this your number?" no names or anything :sus

_What are you listening to?
_Gold Panda - DJ Kicks
_
Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
_I'm pretty lonely I guess

_What are your plans for tomorrow?
_Thinking about going out, getting a haircut maybe, but probably staying at home instead._

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
_mum_

Do you believe in love at first sight?
_No_

Do you prefer to call or text?
_text_

What's the nearest green object to you?
_a green pencil
_
What were you doing at 12 am last night?
_It wasn't me officer, I swear, I was at home reading._

When is the last time you saw your mom?
_15 minutes ago_

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
_No. It would of been nice, not that I'm desperate or anything_

How many houses have you lived in?
_about 14_

What are you doing for your next birthday?
_Sitting at home, I'll probably get annoyed by some relatives.:roll nah it's cool_

Do you like someone right now?
_sure, there's some cool people out there_

What color is your shirt?
_White and blue

_Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
_The Right_

Do you know how to play poker?
_Yeah I'm alright

_What are you thinking about right now?
_Poker

_Any plans for this weekend?
_nah

_Do you smile often?
_Mostly when noone is looking

_When was the last time you cried?
_A couple weeks ago_

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
_No

_Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
_The ocean for sure

_What is something you collect?
_souls, muahaha

_Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
_no

_Do you think OJ killed his wife?
_old news_

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
_yes, it was a helluva weekend :boogie
_
Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
_no, although I sleep with my cat alot and wake up with hair in my mouth PFFFSHH yuck_

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
_the ringtone from the tv show 24_

What is something that you do too much?
_waste time on the internet, daydream about girls I have no chance with_

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
_yes_

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
_maybe_

Are you mad about anything?
_no, im peaceful mostly_

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
_lol_

Do you like to cuddle?
_it's pretty nice_

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
_um not many if any_

Do you want to dance?
_With you? sure I'd love to

_Who do you not get along with?
_People with no sense of humor

_Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
_Yeah, didn't mean it

_Did you ever lose a best friend?
_yeah, I was moving a lot as a kid.

_What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
_huh

_Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
_People who quoted me I guess

_Ever go camping?
_Yes_, _not in a while_

Are you someone's best friend?
_I don't think so

_When was the last time you smoked?
_Last weekend, not often though

_Do you eat heathly?
_Sure, eating is healthy

_Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
_I'm a bit calmer

_What did you do last Saturday?
_Went to a concert

_What are you listening to?
_Mount Kimbie - Field

_Baseball or football?
_soccer, don't care much for other sports

_How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
_I'm all for them

_Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
_don't think so

_Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
_probably not

_Are you afraid of the dark?
_no

_Are you tan?
_no

_How tall are you?
_6'2_

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
_no

_Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
_wouldn't know_

What do you want right now?
_Inspiration

_Do you have a crush?
_All the time

_Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
_heheheh there's some cute people on this forum. IRL there was a girl last Saturday, I kept staring at her lip ring, she made them look so cool.

_What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
_wondering if I would ever get to sleep

_Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
_sometimes, but I prefer a glass_

What are you excited for?
_:blank_

Do you miss someone today?
_no
_
How late did you stay up last night
_like about 9am:no_

Do you like/love someone?
_sure, there's some cool people out there_

How's your life lately?
_cosi cosi_

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
_nope_

What do you think of gas prices?
_eh don't care_

Do you think that you're a good person
_Sure. I'm sarcastic but I'm not malicious, I like to make people laugh when I can. It really is the best medicine.
_
Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
_I dunno where the tomatoes come from lady, I just eat them._

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
_no._

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
_Hate is a strong word. I wouldn't use it unless I was talking to Hitler, which I wasn't.
_
What was on your mind mostly today?
_This and that. Models have really nice derrieres, it's something they all seem to have in common._:um

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
_Mine.
_
Is there one place you'd like to visit?
_More than one, most places in fact._

Do you like winter time?
_It's alright, it's better than being sweaty all the time._:um

Last movie you watched?
_Raging Bull_

Would you kill for chocolate?
_no, maybe post apocalypse, if I had a quest to save a princess._

Do you have an eating disorder?
_No_

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
_don't care_

What's your favorite color?
_Red or Purple I cant decide_

Do you want to get married?
_Sure, but it seems very unlikely at the moment_

How old are you now?
_22_

Favorite kind of ice cream?
_Cookies n Cream
_
Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
_Yes_

What do you usually do first in the morning?
_wait for my morning wood to go away_:um

Who did you hang out with last night?
_noone_

What are you currently doing?
_what does it look like I'm doing_:b

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
_Most likely_

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
_Ages ago I got invited to an advance screening of some Independent Australian film. I got to speak to the director which was pretty cool._

How has this week been?
_disappointing, predictable_

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
_sure but if you screw up again I'll kill yeh_

Is your myspace profile private?
_I'm not into that_

What do you carry with you at all times?
_wallet_

What person do you trust the most?
_my mother, but she likes to gossip, so sometimes I dunno


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

need something to waste my time while waiting for exam results! :yes

How old will you be in 10 months?
25.. eeep!




What did you do today?
Went to a friends place, visited family in the arvo, went out tonight with friends.




Who was the last person who texted you?
My sis




What are you listening to?
My fan






Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Mum, Pen, Matt









What are your plans for tomorrow?
Run, Gym, Apt, Visit friend 





Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
My bestie









Do you believe in love at first sight?
No









Do you prefer to call or text?
Call.. but most people prefer to text.






What's the nearest green object to you?
makeup case




What were you doing at 12 am last night?
sleeping.. yay!








When is the last time you saw your mom?
this arvo






Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
nope 





How many houses have you lived in?
2






What are you doing for your next birthday?
Bit early to know what im doing.. but getting trashed with friends will def be on the agenda :b





Do you like someone right now?
nope





What color is your shirt?
black








Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
side closest to the wall 







Do you know how to play poker?
Kinda






What are you thinking about right now?
exam results





Any plans for this weekend?
wkd is almost over








Do you smile often?
Yeah i do





When was the last time you cried?
Thursday








Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Nope







Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
pool







What is something you collect?
nothing really..









Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
nope







Do you think OJ killed his wife?
yes









Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Yup (love insomnia)






Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No, past that stage of my life lol






What is the main ring tone on your phone?
eminem




What is something that you do too much?
overthink everything!






Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
yepp




Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Of course





Are you mad about anything?
Not atm


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
lol no





Do you like to cuddle?
love love love




How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
a few 





Do you want to dance?
always




Who do you not get along with?
sometimes have probs with my sis and one of my friends





Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Sure, I question whether some of them even meant it though



Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes





What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
..





Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
on facebook, my bestie







Ever go camping?
Yeah... its good fun 




Are you someone's best friend?
Yep





When was the last time you smoked?
couple of years ago, literally a puff and that was it lol



Do you eat heathly?
try my hardest to eat healthy




Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Not at all






What did you do last Saturday?
Was in Sydney


What are you listening to?
Still my fan..




Baseball or football?
Football







How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
great.. now i feel like some







Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Yeah







Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Yeah



Are you afraid of the dark?
Ashamed to say it but yeah i am lol







Are you tan?
Nope.. pasty as






How tall are you?
5'7

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no







Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
If theyre my bf then yeah it is..




What do you want right now?
for it to be midnight already




Do you have a crush?
no




Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
my nephew lol


What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
getting morning cuddles off my nephew






Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Nope 



What are you excited for?
this week 


Do you miss someone today?
sure do





How late did you stay up last night
until 11




Do you like/love someone?
well yeah




How's your life lately?
not the greatest but its okay






Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Yeah i have



What do you think of gas prices?
fml







Do you think that you’re a good person
Yeah I think so.. I try to be





Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Yesterday





Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Neveerrr




Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
Nope





What was on your mind mostly today?
Midnight lol




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.






Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Yup



Do you like winter time?
love it



Last movie you watched?
the inbetweeners


Would you kill for chocolate?
id kill for a crunchie! :sus





Do you have an eating disorder?
Nah

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
weird question..

What's your favorite color?
red




Do you want to get married?
Yeah I do.. one day. Sometimes it kinda scares me, wouldnt be something id rush into.


How old are you now?
24


Favorite kind of ice cream?
choc mint


Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 





What do you usually do first in the morning?
toilet





Who did you hang out with last night?
sis, nephew





What are you currently doing?
this survey



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Nope







When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
last wkd





How has this week been?
meh





Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yeah, people make mistakes 

Is your myspace profile private?
yes




What do you carry with you at all times?
purse




What person do you trust the most?
Mum


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

How old will you be in 10 months?
I'll still be 23

What did you do today?
Cried my eyes out

Who was the last person who texted you?
An online person

What are you listening to?
Korean sad song, called "white snow"

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
No one, I dont trust people anymore. I keep everything to myself.

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Clean the apt, be sad, depressed and lonely

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
I dont remember, havent had a conversation face to face with any human in seveal months.

Do you believe in love at first sight?
Love in genral doesnt exist, it's all bull****.

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text.

What's the nearest green object to you?
Nothing.

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Watching a movie.

When is the last time you saw your mom?
6 months ago.

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No.

How many houses have you lived in?
3

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Nothing, I will cry and wish to die.

Do you like someone right now?
I dont know, do I have feelings anymore ?

What color is your shirt?
Not wearing a shirt

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Right side.

Do you know how to play poker?
No

What are you thinking about right now?
Things, bad things.

Any plans for this weekend?
Looks like it's going to be the worst week end of my life.

Do you smile often?
No.

When was the last time you cried?
Few seconds ago.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yes, I have been told I was I dont remember when I was in it though.

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean

What is something you collect?
Nothing

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Who ?

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Many times.

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
A video game's theme (MGS)

What is something that you do too much?
I dont know

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
No

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Yes, I'm dying here

Are you mad about anything?
Very and extremely sad 

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Probably not

Do you like to cuddle?
I dont touch people

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
2

Do you want to dance?
No 

Who do you not get along with?
Everyone

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
I dont think they meant it.

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Never had a best friend

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I dont have a best friend, again

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
An online person

Ever go camping?
No

Are you someone's best friend?
No

When was the last time you smoked?
Few weeks ago

Do you eat heathly?
Kind of, sometimes

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
No

What did you do last Saturday?
Same **** I do everyday

What are you listening to?
A Korean song

Baseball or football?
Eww 

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
I always dip strawberries in nutella, it's delicious

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
No, how's that possible ?

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Never, no matter what

Are you afraid of the dark?
Yes

Are you tan?
My natural skin color is kind of 

How tall are you?
5' 0"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Pffff

What do you want right now?
Things to go back like they used to

Do you have a crush?
No

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
I wont answer 

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
It will be 8 am in 1 hour and 30 min, I'll either be in bed or staying up more

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Ewww, I have white milk

What are you excited for?
Nothing

Do you miss someone today?
Yes, and it's sad

How late did you stay up last night
Hmm right now it's 6:30 am, so I guess I'm staying up too late tonight


Do you like/love someone?
It doesnt matter

How's your life lately?
Messed up just like myself

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No

What do you think of gas prices?
Expensive

Do you think that you’re a good person
I dont know, I am a good person ? Well it most certainly doesnt matter at all even if I was a saint.

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
I dont like tomatoes, I try to avoid eating them


Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Havent talked to a girl in forever

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No

What was on your mind mostly today?
Awful thoughts

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
I dont know

Do you like winter time?
I think so

Last movie you watched?
Holy daddy

Would you kill for chocolate?
No

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I dont know, I dont looka t people much to notice that

What's your favorite color?
Pink, blue

Do you want to get married?
No, I dont trust anyone

How old are you now?
23

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Hmmm I dont like ice cream anymore

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
No

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Sit on the bed for few seconds, I always wake up dizzy

Who did you hang out with last night?
No one

What are you currently doing?
Wasting time doing this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Yes

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
3 or 4 months ago

How has this week been?
F**** up

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Never

Is your myspace profile private?
I dont have myspace

What do you carry with you at all times?
My arms lol

What person do you trust the most?
Truly no one, even parents suck at times


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What is your middle name?
Elizabeth


Wat color is your mailbox?
I think blue?


Have you ever hit a deer?
no


Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
Nope


Do you have a small driveway?
Well it's kind of small....I guess average size


Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
I dunno.....it's this ringtone that's on the phone.


What brand is your printer?
Dell


Do you enjoy fighting with people?
Nahh unless I'm already in a pissy mood



Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Straight


Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Eww ms. Warren

What is your ringtone?
Something stupid

Are you taller than your mom?
No


What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
I dunno..anything?

Are you God?
Yes.......


Do you like someone?
Ehh no


Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
I have a blue one..it's pretty cool


Does anything hurt on your body right now?
No...which is good


Do you often cry during a movie?
You know...somewhat. I think I am easily influenced by peoples emotions. When someone cries or says something heart wrenching I start to feel it too and tears come and I just try to hold back lol


Last text message?
Who knows


Do you hate your life?
Hate is strong...but it's not a great one...I think cause of me...I don't do anything about it.


Do you get mad easily?
I think I can


What is your biggest pet peeve?
People that don't use blinkers. 



Are you cold?
Yes a little


Do any of your friends have kids?
no

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
I think so


Who should pay on the first date?
Who knows



How many years older than you are you willing to date?
Maybe like 4 or 5



Do you have any friends?
lol



Do you have any mean friends?
dont think so..if somebody just wants to be mean I can fire back



What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
I dunno..they are all cool



Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
no




Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
The OC....thats all I can think of. Oh yeah and Laguna Beach hahaha


Are you wearing make-up?
Not really


Do you have a tattoo?
no 



Have you ever broken a pinata?
Yea


What time is it right now?
7:03 pm


Do you know how to draw?
yes



Who loves orange soda?
Kel does!



Who did you last IM?
This person




Do you work a lot of hours?
No.


Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Here


Who was the last person that called you?
dont know



Is there anything you regret?
Waste of time


Do you know where your family name originated from?
no


Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Roaches? 

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Baby blue


Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital.




Do you own an iPod?
No


Have you ever been on a charter bus?
No.


Do you like going to water parks?
Sure


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What is your middle name?
Don't have one

Wat color is your mailbox?
Black


Have you ever hit a deer?
no


Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
from where?


Do you have a small driveway?
It's pretty average


Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
My phone is always on vibrate

What brand is your printer?
Kodak


Do you enjoy fighting with people?
Only when I'm pissed



Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Wavy


Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Hmm, don't remember

What is your ringtone?
Standard issue ringtone

Are you taller than your mom?
No 


What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
'****'

Are you God?
pfft, superior to that, I'm the Godess. :boogie


Do you like someone?
Yeah, a lot


Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
Yes


Does anything hurt on your body right now?
My boobs :um


Do you often cry during a movie?
Ehh, yeah.

Last text message?
My cousin 

Do you hate your life?
Not really. Things could be better but I am okay for now.

Do you get mad easily?
Sometimes

What is your biggest pet peeve?
People who smack their lips when they eat.

Are you cold?
Yes my hands and feet are cold.


Do any of your friends have kids?
Yeah

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
No.


Who should pay on the first date?
Split the bill, or whatever you two like.



How many years older than you are you willing to date?
I don't date, it sucks.



Do you have any friends?
I guess one or two. 



Do you have any mean friends?
No


What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
bile green



Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
yeah



Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
No

Are you wearing make-up?
No


Do you have a tattoo?
no 



Have you ever broken a pinata?
No


What time is it right now?
8:30 pm


Do you know how to draw?
er...do lopsided flowers count?



Who loves orange soda?
Not meh.



Who did you last IM?
I don't use IM anymore.



Do you work a lot of hours?
Not now.


Where were you in the last 24 hours?
Here and there


Who was the last person that called you?
My brother's finacee



Is there anything you regret?
Hmm, kind of.


Do you know where your family name originated from?
India


Is there an animal that creeps you out?

creepy crawly things and PUA people

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?

deep blue or black or white


Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital.



Do you own an iPod?
No


Have you ever been on a charter bus?
Yes


Do you like going to water parks

Meh, I like amusement parks and roller coasters


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

What is your middle name?
Tim


Wat color is your mailbox?
Eh


Have you ever hit a deer?
No


Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
Actually yeah, depending which way I go


Do you have a small driveway?
Well it's the same as my neighbour's ask them


Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
I've a mortal fear of my phone going off so it's set to vibrate which results in me missing lots of calls, not that lots of people ring me, besides my mam!


What brand is your printer?
Canon


Do you enjoy fighting with people?
When I'm drunk I can get stupidly aggressive, hasn't happened in a long time thankfully!


Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Straight


Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Ms. Furlong I think, she was nice, oh and Mr. Kelly, he wasn't son nice!

What is your ringtone?
Vibration only


Are you taller than your mom?
Yes


What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
****......always ****.......a lot!


Are you God?
I ****ing wish!


Do you like someone?
I like lots of people


Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
Sure why not!


Does anything hurt on your body right now?
My stomach, my heart (not physically) my head yeah lots of things


Do you often cry during a movie?
I cried during the pilot of Walking Dead when the man wants to shoot his wife but couldn't. Also cried during a particularly sad episode of Nip/Tuck. But can't remember the last film I cried during :/


Last text message?
Outgoing, my mam, incoming, a notice about a christmas party this Thursday, and parties on a school night never work out!


Do you hate your life?
I wouldn't say I hate it but when suicidal ideation permeates your thoughts, I think that's a sign things ain't all rosey!


Do you get mad easily?
I do but I don't show it physically enough. For example last week I really, really wanted to throw an empty mug of tea at my bosses head, obviously I didn't!


What is your biggest pet peeve?
I don't know if there's anything another person does that annoys me, most stuff that annoys me I do to myself


Are you cold?
Right now I'm freezing


Do any of your friends have kids?
Yes


Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
I think so


Who should pay on the first date?
Go dutch


How many years older than you are you willing to date?
Irrelevant


Do you have any friends?
Haha, Facebook friends 100+, people I can't have a laugh with, 25-30 maybe, actual people who really know who I am? 3
So I have 3 friends, two of which are family members


Do you have any mean friends?
Yes plenty, which I guess they're not really my friends, or maybe I can't handle the stereotypical male banter I'm not sure yet


What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
Some sort of lime green!


Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
No


Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
Don't use DVDs anymore, I just download shows on the internet


Are you wearing make-up?
No


Do you have a tattoo?
No, let's hope I don't self administer myself one in the futere if you know what I mean!


Have you ever broken a pinata?
We don't really have many pinatas around our way!


What time is it right now?
5:13 pm


Do you know how to draw?
Yes



Who loves orange soda?
I really wish I didn't know the answer to this one! You think it wouldv'e been the fat one!


Who did you last IM?
Not happening


Do you work a lot of hours?
Yes


Where were you in the last 24 hours?
In bed


Who was the last person that called you?
My Mam obviously


Is there anything you regret?
Everything


Do you know where your family name originated from?
No


Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Just people


What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
Silver or Red


Do you use digital or film cameras?
Digital


Do you own an iPod?
Yes


Have you ever been on a charter bus?
Yes


Do you like going to water parks?
Yeah, just not in Ireland!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

survey #2. I'd like to dedicate this one to all my fans. I love you guys.

What is your middle name?
It's still Michael

What color is your mailbox?
Grey

Have you ever hit a deer?
You're not from around here are you?

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
I'm always home

Do you have a small driveway?
its a double driveway

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
Jack Bauer/CTU

What brand is your printer?
Canon and I should really throw it out because I never use it

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
With people yes, against people no.

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
Straight and thick.

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
Some lady

Are you taller than your mom?
Yes

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
I have a pretty large vocabulary when I'm pissed.

Are you God?
I Doubt it

Do you like someone?
Yes

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
Go away

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
Leave me alone

Do you often cry during a movie?
If it's really good, The Cove was the last movie I cried at

Do you hate your life?
No I always look on the bright side o life... I have pretty decent hangman's humor

Do you get mad easily?
not so much

What is your biggest pet peeve?
Being ignored. I'd much prefer an apathetic response, so I can get the hint...

Are you cold?
no

Do any of your friends have kids?
no

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
no

Who should pay on the first date?
George Clooney

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
Don't care

Do you have any friends?
On and off. I run out of things to say, then get distracted and wander off into the forest. So to speak.

Do you have any mean friends?
Don't have many and I wouldn't want mean ones.

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
You know in art class when you were a kid, and you mixed all the colours together and it looked like the colour of poo but with blood in it. That is the ugliest colour. If anyone wears that, they are even more retarded than me.

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
Yes, long ago. I have a soft spot for the freaks.

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
Hmm, seems like a waste of a perfectly good car.

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Yes, only hypothetically

...off a tall bridge into a river or skydiving without a parachute if I've gone completely bonkers.

Do you scratch your ears?
:con

Who was the last person to hug you?
Several people from my old job.

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
Grey track pants. Oooooh baaaby.

How tall are you?
6'2

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
Holly

Do you want to have kids?
No but they say the less you feel like a child, the more you want a child. Which is why I'm never growing up. Move over Peter Pan.

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
White

Do you like your dad?
It's complicated

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
DV-what?

Are you wearing make-up?
:no

Do you have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever broken a pinata?
Yeah, broken is an understatment; I killed it.

What time is it right now?
2.36 am

Do you know how to draw?
Not well

Who loves orange soda?
9 year old children

Who did you last IM?
A friend to see if he was still alive, he didn't respond. But I got an email the next day.

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
home with my homies.

Who was the last person that called you?
Unknown number

Is there anything you regret?
I live for the future

Do you know where your family name originated from?
*Funny story.* It's a famous hermit from southern France who lived in solitude in the woods for like 12 years, living off the forest and a female deer's milk. Some hunters went deer hunting and he took an arrow to the knee protecting his deer friend. He's the patron saint of loners and epileptics and some other random stuff lol. I'm serious, you can't make **** like that up.

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
Not really. Maybe lice.

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
black

Do you use digital or film cameras?
digitall

Do you own an iPod?
walkman phone

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
No, maybe when I'm super old

Do you like going to water parks?
I used to work in one and I could get in for free on my days off!!! No.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

*What is your middle name?*
Janelle Monáe, minus the Monáe.

*What color is your mailbox?*
Black.

*Have you ever hit a deer?*
I live in the city.

*Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?*
No.

*Do you have a small driveway?*
I don't have that luxury.

*Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?*
No, only strangers on the TTC.

*What brand is your printer?*
One is a Hewlett-Packard, the other is a Brother.

*Do you enjoy fighting with people?*
No.

*Is your hair naturally straight or curly?*
UNTAMED.

*Who was your kindergarten teacher?*
Ms. Grandae, one of my good friend's mother.

*Are you taller than your mom?*
About the same height. If not, a little shorter.

*What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?*
A persistent number of '****s'.

*Are you God?*
Only to the snails and ants.

*Do you like someone?*
Yep.

*Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?*
The blue Uni-ball pens are the way to go.

*Does anything hurt on your body right now?*
Yes, actually. The lateral end of my right clavicle.

*Do you often cry during a movie?*
No.

*Do you hate your life?*
No.

*Do you get mad easily?*
No.

*What is your biggest pet peeve?*
There's too many.

*Are you cold?*
No. This week is also supposed to be unusually warm for this time of year.

*Do any of your friends have kids?*
God no.

*Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?*
No.

*Who should pay on the first date?*
Simply split the bill. End of story! Especially if things were being shared!

*Do you have any friends?*
Yes, but with attending different schools, being busy with school, having friends who are immensely social, and having friends who move out of the city to live with goddamn boyfriends; I have a feeling that I'm losing them. Doesn't help that I have little interest (_or rather, a hard time_) with making new friends.

*Do you have any mean friends?*
Sure.

*What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?*
Every colour can be pulled off; there's no ugly colour. I even think mustard yellow is workable. (_Seafoam green is kind of ugly when worn, though. And, actually - a deep purple is pretty ugly, too. Same with orange_).

*Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?*
Nope. This obviously means that I have good taste. Or that they secretly hated the liked someone.

*Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?*
No.

*Have you ever contemplated suicide?*
That's none of your business.

*Do you scratch your ears?*
Like, if they're itchy?

*Who was the last person to hug you?*
Kat.

*What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?*
Lululemon.

*How tall are you?*
A whopping 5'2" - _AND A HALF_.

*If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?*
I'm scared to ask my mum this.

*Do you want to have kids?*
Definitely, maybe.

*What is the brightest color you're wearing?*
Black everything.

*Do you like your dad?*
Not really. I think I've fooled him, though.

*Do you have any TV shows on DVD?*
Yes!

*Are you wearing make-up?*
Nope, but I should test out the Anastasia sometime before the day ends.

*Do you have a tattoo?*
No, but was supposed to. It'll happen when the time is right.

*Have you ever broken a pinata?*
Yes.

*What time is it right now?*
3:40 PM

*Do you know how to draw?*
Sure.

*Who loves orange soda?*
Not me anymore.

*Who did you last IM?*
I don't IM.

*Where were you in the last 24 hours?*
Home.

*Who was the last person that called you?*
My father.

*Is there anything you regret?*
Yes.

*Do you know where your family name originated from?*
Most likely from the slave masters.

*Is there an animal that creeps you out?*
No.

*What is your favorite color ON A CAR?*
Black. And that's colo*u*r to you!

*Do you use digital or film cameras?*
Both, but I prefer my film cameras. Expensive, but usually worth it.

*Do you own an iPod?*
Yes. I've been needing to get a new one, though. Not as expensive this time. I'll get one of the new generation of iPod nanos that was made for losing, or being misplaced.

*Have you ever been on a charter bus?*
Probably.

*Do you like going to water parks?*
I've been turned off by water parks ever since I had read some parts of _Contested Waters_.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
22


What did you do today?
Not much


Who was the last person who texted you?
No one


What are you listening to?
Runnin' Down A Dream - Tom Petty


Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Don't think I should say because it's people on the site. I don't tell things to people in real life. :blank


What are your plans for tomorrow?
Die of boredom lol


Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Brother


Do you believe in love at first sight?
No


Do you prefer to call or text?
Text


What's the nearest green object to you?
Can of Mountain Dew


What were you doing at 12 am last night?
sleeping or falling asleep


When is the last time you saw your mom?
Hour ago


Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No


How many houses have you lived in?
30+


What are you doing for your next birthday?
Hopefully nothing


Do you like someone right now?
Yeah


What color is your shirt?
White


Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Right now the middle


Do you know how to play poker?
Yes!


What are you thinking about right now?
Things and such


Any plans for this weekend?
I hope not


Do you smile often?
Never


When was the last time you cried?
Long time


Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No


Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool


What is something you collect?
Sadness


Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No


Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yes


Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
On multiple occasions


Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No


What is the main ring tone on your phone?
N/A


What is something that you do too much?
Not sure :stu


Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Sometimes yes sometimes no


Do you wish someone was with you right now?
No


Are you mad about anything?
No I don't get mad


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No


Do you like to cuddle?
YEAH!!


How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
None


Do you want to dance?
No! :afr


Who do you not get along with?
Lots of people


Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Yes but I don't think so


Did you ever lose a best friend?
Died 


What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Not sure


Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Lucia or Laura


Ever go camping?
Don't think so but I would love to


Are you someone's best friend?
Would be nice but not that I'm aware of Lol


When was the last time you smoked?
Never


Do you eat heathly?
Try to, but NO


Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Yeah


What did you do last Saturday?
How should I know


What are you listening to?


Baseball or football?
Football


How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Good I guess


Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Don't think so


Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Not sure


Are you afraid of the dark?
No


Are you tan?
No I'm pasty


How tall are you?
6'1


Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
N/A


Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Boy:  :no
Girl: Yeah 


What do you want right now?
Not sure


Do you have a crush?
Yeah


Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
In person?


What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sending message on here


Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No


What are you excited for?
Friends


Do you miss someone today?
Ehh........ Not sure


How late did you stay up last night
Don't remember for sure


Do you like/love someone?
Like


How's your life lately?



Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
HAHA NO


What do you think of gas prices?
Whatever


Do you think that you’re a good person
I can't say for sure, but I hope people think of me as one.


Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Long time


Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No


Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No he's my brother and I love him


What was on your mind mostly today?
A girl


Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.


Is there one place you'd like to visit?
California


Do you like winter time?
Idk


Last movie you watched?
Who knows


Would you kill for chocolate?
No


Do you have an eating disorder?
No


What do you think when you see people who don't match?
:stu


What's your favorite color?
Green


Do you want to get married?
Yeah


How old are you now?
21


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Peanut butter / Mint and chocolate chip


Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Probably


What do you usually do first in the morning?
Thank Jesus


Who did you hang out with last night?
Brother


What are you currently doing?
Survey


Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No


When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Long time


How has this week been?
Awesome!


Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yes


Is your myspace profile private?
Its non-existent


What do you carry with you at all times?
Two Fists!


What person do you trust the most?
Brother


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

*Survey #2*

What is your middle name?
*Guess*

Wat color is your mailbox?
*Don't have*

Have you ever hit a deer?
*No*

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
*Don't drive*

Do you have a small driveway?
*No*

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
*N/A*

What brand is your printer?
*Don't know*

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
*No*

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
*Curly, big wavy curls*

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
*Don't remember*

Are you taller than your mom?
*Yes*

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
*None*

Do you like someone?
*Yes*

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
*No*

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
*I don't feel pain

* Do you often cry during a movie?
*No*

Last text message?
*N/A*

Do you hate your life?
*Somewhat*

Do you get mad easily?
*No*

What is your biggest pet peeve?
*People*

Are you cold?
*No*

Do any of your friends have kids?
*N/A LOL*

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
*I never touched her*

Who should pay on the first date?
*Me*

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
*Who knows*

Do you have any friends?
*No*

Do you have any mean friends?
*No*

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
*:stu*

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
*No*

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
*No*

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
*Yes a lot*

Do you scratch your ears?
*No*

Who was the last person to hug you?
*Don't remember*

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
*None*

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
*How should I know?*

Do you want to have kids?
*Yes lots*

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
*Lot of bright colors on my shorts*

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
*Don't have any in person*

Who do you hate the most right now?
*Me*

What kind of car do you want?
*'70 Chevelle SS*

What is your favorite video game?
*NBA 2k??*

Do you like your dad?
*Love but don't really like :/*

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
*No*

Are you wearing make-up?
*No*

Do you have a tattoo?
*No*

Have you ever broken a pinata?
*No*

What time is it right now?
*10:49 am*

Do you know how to draw?
*Maybe*

Who loves orange soda?
*Me*

Who did you last IM?
*Don't remember*

Do you work a lot of hours?
*I wish 

* Where were you in the last 24 hours?
*Who knows man*

Who was the last person that called you?
*:no*

Is there anything you regret?
*Lots*

Do you know where your family name originated from?
*England, but its not my real name. My real last name is NOT from England :no*

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
*A bunch*

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
*Depends on the car*

Do you use digital or film cameras?
*None*

Do you own an iPod?
*Yes*

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
*Yes

* Do you like going to water parks?
*No
*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
22 :afr



What did you do today?
Nothing great



Who was the last person who texted you?
Some dude



What are you listening to?
Phoenix- too young


Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Me, myself and I



What are your plans for tomorrow?
Hmmm I dunno



Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
dad



Do you believe in love at first sight?
No



Do you prefer to call or text?
Text ....so much easier. 




What's the nearest green object to you?
My new cup



What were you doing at 12 am last night?
I think I was asleep.




When is the last time you saw your mom?
this morning




Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No



How many houses have you lived in?
1



What are you doing for your next birthday?
Being depressed and faking being happy it is my birthday....it's just another day for me.


Do you like someone right now?
No


What color is your shirt?
Greyish



Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
The right side usually




Do you know how to play poker?
No



What are you thinking about right now?
How my life is soo boring and lonely and dumb....I'm conflicted to drink tonight or not...I want to cause it has been forever but then I get paranoid something will happen to me. :/



Any plans for this weekend?
Not really. I never have plans.



Do you smile often?
Nah not really



When was the last time you cried?
last week maybe



Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Yes unfortunately 



Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
pool



What is something you collect?
Not really anything




Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Nope



Do you think OJ killed his wife?
who cares




Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No



Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
When I was a little kid I used to a lot now it's just pillows.



What is the main ring tone on your phone?
A ringtone that came with the phone


What is something that you do too much?
Think, think the worst of everything, put off stuff, stay on the net for too long.



Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
yes



Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Sure..anyone is welcome 



Are you mad about anything?
maybe a little bit


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
umm no..unless some miracle happens


Do you like to cuddle?
depends on what mood I am in.



How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
are you kidding me..I cry easily so I would say a lot lol



Do you want to dance?
Maybe later when I feel more relaxed 



Who do you not get along with?
close minded people.....I can't really think of anything to be honest


Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Umm no


Did you ever lose a best friend?
Of course



What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Don't go on that anymore



Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
hmmm I don't know



Ever go camping?
a long time ago



Are you someone's best friend?
No



When was the last time you smoked?
Never done that


Do you eat heathly?
No



Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Believe it or not I was still the same :/ 



What did you do last Saturday?
Most likely just hang out on here


What are you listening to?
My Youtube playlist 



Baseball or football?
I will have to pick football



How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
They are good



Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
I think so


Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I don't think sooo...that seems too old for me


Are you afraid of the dark?
I can be..especially if I had watched something disturbing


Are you tan?
No....not even close



How tall are you?
5'3"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no



Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Hehhhhh Noooo



What do you want right now?
To not feel emotions 



Do you have a crush?
I have a lot of crushes.......On celebs 



Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Someone from here..I think that Dazednconfused kid lol 



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
I was awake..trying to fall asleep.




Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No 



What are you excited for?
Nothing really


Do you miss someone today?
yes



How late did you stay up last night
Like 11: 30



Do you like/love someone?
No



How's your life lately?
Not the best..boring.



Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No. HAHA


What do you think of gas prices?
Are weird



Do you think that you’re a good person
Yes..I think for the most part



Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
I dunno



Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No never


Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No



What was on your mind mostly today?
The future....how this sucks.



Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.



Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Yes


Do you like winter time?
No



Last movie you watched?
I watched half of Drive 



Would you kill for chocolate?
No


Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Who cares


What's your favorite color?
Blue, black, pink


Do you want to get married?
I'm not sure on that one...It seems so scary having all that attention on you


How old are you now?
21


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Any kind



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 



What do you usually do first in the morning?
pee, take a drink of water



Who did you hang out with last night?
Myself, yayayaya



What are you currently doing?
this survey to pass time


Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.



When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Thursday



How has this week been?
Same old stuff



Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Maybe

Is your myspace profile private?
Umm ok


What do you carry with you at all times?
purse


What person do you trust the most?
I dunno


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

*^_^_^_^_^_^*

How old will you be in 10 months?
20

What did you do today?
Play games all day. :|

Who was the last person who texted you?
i dont text

What are you listening to?
coldplays latest album

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Me, myself and I

What are your plans for tomorrow?
same s*** different day

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
idk

Do you believe in love at first sight?
No

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text lol

What's the nearest green object to you?
the grass outside lolol

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
gaming...

When is the last time you saw your mom?
couple hours ago

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No

How many houses have you lived in?
6

What are you doing for your next birthday?
same thing I do everyday, nothin

Do you like someone right now?
No

What color is your shirt?
liight bluuue

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
The right side

Do you know how to play poker?
No

What are you thinking about right now?
going to sleep...

Any plans for this weekend?
No

Do you smile often?
No

When was the last time you cried?
i cant even remember

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
nope

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
pool

What is something you collect?
dust? lmao, nothing.

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Nope

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
probably lmao, idgaf tho

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
nope

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
dont have no phone

What is something that you do too much?
Internet, gaming, music... all the good sht in life. ^_^

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
nope, get mad

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
not really

Are you mad about anything?
i spose

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
lmao no

Do you like to cuddle?
eh...

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
nobody

Do you want to dance?
hell to thee nah

Who do you not get along with?
have to think about that 1

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
rofl idk

Did you ever lose a best friend?
nah

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
what in thee hell is that

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
friend

Ever go camping?
n0pe

Are you someone's best friend?
dont think so

When was the last time you smoked?
2 months ago~

Do you eat heathly?
No

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
i was pretty optimistic

What did you do last Saturday?
nuffin

What are you listening to?
didnt i already answer this...

Baseball or football?
football

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
meh

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
yep

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
hellnah

Are you afraid of the dark?
depends on the situation i guess

Are you tan?
noes

How tall are you?
5'9"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
no

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
not really

What do you want right now?
fkkn money

Do you have a crush?
no

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
uh ...

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
sleepin

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No

What are you excited for?
Nothing

Do you miss someone today?
nah

How late did you stay up last night
3am?

Do you like/love someone?
No

How's your life lately?
Terrible

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No.

What do you think of gas prices?
get owned

Do you think that you're a good person
no im not

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
never

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Nah

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No

What was on your mind mostly today?
what will i do after tomorrow..

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Yes Cali ^_^

Do you like winter time?
meh

Last movie you watched?
I watched part of cowboys n aliens

Would you kill for chocolate?
nah shts nasty

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
idc, i aint no damn fashion police

What's your favorite color?
red, black, purp

Do you want to get married?
no, i dont see how ppl can commit to one person all their life, lol

How old are you now?
19

Favorite kind of ice cream?
vanilla

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes

What do you usually do first in the morning?
turn the tv on

Who did you hang out with last night?
Myself

What are you currently doing?
music, downloadin sht

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
that harrypotter movie pt2 lmao

How has this week been?
better than the others.

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
no

Is your myspace profile private?
ppl still use myspace?

What do you carry with you at all times?
knife, u never kno when u gonna need to cut a steak nomnomnom

What person do you trust the most?
my G


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
23

What did you do today?
Nothing


Who was the last person who texted you?
Don't have a phone :b


What are you listening to?
Demanufacture - Fear Factory


Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Me, myself & I, I'm not one for sharing.


What are your plans for tomorrow?
Nothing


Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Been so long I can't remember.


Do you believe in love at first sight?
No


Do you prefer to call or text?
It doesn't matter I'm not going to answer it either way.



What's the nearest green object to you?
Green LEDS on the computer.


What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Wishing for sleep.


When is the last time you saw your mom?
This morning.


Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Nope.


How many houses have you lived in?
Just the one.


What are you doing for your next birthday?
Nothing.


Do you like someone right now?
Nope.


What color is your shirt?
Black.


Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
The left side, because the right side is covered in rubbish :haha


Do you know how to play poker?
Nope.


What are you thinking about right now?
The answer to this question.


Any plans for this weekend?
Never.


Do you smile often?
Not really.


When was the last time you cried?
Not for years.


Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No.


Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool, though I'll likely drown in either one.


What is something you collect?
Video games of all kinds across every system you can imagine at last count about 11,000 something :yay


Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No.


Do you think OJ killed his wife?
The real question is do I care if he did or not, no.


Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
At least once or twice a week.


Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Nope.


What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Don't have a phone.


What is something that you do too much?
Ignore problems.



Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Nope.



Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Batman, he'd fix everything.


Are you mad about anything?
Yes.


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
It could happen, but 99.9999999999% chance of no.


Do you like to cuddle?
I despise people touching me.


How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
None.


Do you want to dance?
No.


Who do you not get along with?
That list is considerably longer than I feel like typing.


Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
:rofl


Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes quite a few, one of them is even in jail.


What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
:stu

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
:stu


Ever go camping?
Not since I was 8.


Are you someone's best friend?
If I am may god help them.


When was the last time you smoked?
A few hours ago.


Do you eat healthy?
I eat what I want when I want, I take no notice of whether or not it's healthy.


Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Yes, almost nothing has changed.


What did you do last Saturday?
Nothing, I never do anything.


What are you listening to?
New Breed - Fear Factory


Baseball or football?
Neither.


How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Meh.


Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Never.


Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
No.


Are you afraid of the dark?
No.


Are you tan?
No.


How tall are you?
5'11"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No.


Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
No.



What do you want right now?
Ice cream would be good.



Do you have a crush?
Nope.


Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
No idea.


What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping.


Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Yes.


What are you excited for?
:stu


Do you miss someone today?
Yes.


How late did you stay up last night
Till about 5.00AM.


Do you like/love someone?
Nope.


How's your life lately?
The polar opposite of what it should be.


Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Nope.


What do you think of gas prices?
They have been getting more expensive since people have been using it and they've always managed to afford it despite their complaints.



Do you think that you’re a good person
No.


Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
No idea.



Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Sometimes.



Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
Sometimes.



What was on your mind mostly today?
Stuff.



Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.



Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Not really.



Do you like winter time?
Yes.


Last movie you watched?
Eagle Eye.


Would you kill for chocolate?
Chocolate ain't that good.


Do you have an eating disorder?
Yes.


What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I don't care.


What's your favorite color?
Black.


Do you want to get married?
It's the dream for everyone isn't it?

How old are you now?
22

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Choc peppermint.


Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Probably.



What do you usually do first in the morning?
Go back to sleep.



Who did you hang out with last night?
Me.


What are you currently doing?
This survey.


Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.


When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
:stu


How has this week been?
Sucky.


Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
No forgiveness.

Is your myspace profile private?
No myspace over here.


What do you carry with you at all times?
A cynical view of everything.


What person do you trust the most?
Me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

Wat color is your mailbox?
blue i think.

Have you ever hit a deer?
No

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
no

Do you have a small driveway?
its average.

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
no

What brand is your printer?
dell?

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
No

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
straight

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
dont know

Are you taller than your mom?
no

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
sh it

Do you like someone?
no

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
they are pretty

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
no

Do you often cry during a movie?
Not really...unless something affects me

Last text message?
dunno

Do you hate your life?
not hate but it's not great

Do you get mad easily?
i can

What is your biggest pet peeve?
drivers

Are you cold?
No

Do any of your friends have kids?
who

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
yes

Who should pay on the first date?
him lol

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
I'm thinking in their 30s but I dunno

Do you have any friends?
No

Do you have any mean friends?
No

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
vomit green

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
No

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
No

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
Yes 

Do you scratch your ears?
sometimes

Who was the last person to hug you?
some person

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
Holister

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
who knows

Do you want to have kids?
dont know about that

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
yellow

Who is the friend you have that you would never have expected to have?
no one

Who do you hate the most right now?
no one

What kind of car do you want?
those bugs lol

What is your favorite video game?
Grand theft auto lol...but I don't play many video games

Do you like your dad?
he's alright

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
yes

Are you wearing make-up?
No

Do you have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever broken a pinata?
yes

What time is it right now?
6:12 pm

Do you know how to draw?
yes

Who loves orange soda?
Kel!

Who did you last IM?
Jerry guy

Do you work a lot of hours?
hmm no job?

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
in bed?

Who was the last person that called you?
my granny

Is there anything you regret?
yes

Do you know where your family name originated from?
I think it's some German name....but i dunno really

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
certain owls...but most are cool. I have a roach phobia

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
blue

Do you use digital or film cameras?
digital?

Do you own an iPod?
no

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
no

Do you like going to water parks?
sometimes.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

How old will you be in 10 months? 21

What did you do today? stayed home, watch the snowfall, internet

Who was the last person who texted you? school, about school closure

What are you listening to? my parents talking

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to? no one

What are your plans for tomorrow? study

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with? my sister

Do you believe in love at first sight? no

Do you prefer to call or text? text

What's the nearest green object to you? my shirt is green

What were you doing at 12 am last night? idk, checking the weather maybe

When is the last time you saw your mom? about an hour ago

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks? I've never been kissed 

How many houses have you lived in? 3 houses, 2 apartment

What are you doing for your next birthday? idk, drink

Do you like someone right now? sure

What color is your shirt? green

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed? idk, i don't think so

Do you know how to play poker? no

What are you thinking about right now? worries

Any plans for this weekend? study and try not to be depressed 

Do you smile often? I try

When was the last time you cried? I was a bit teary a few hours ago

Have you ever been in an ambulance? no

Do you prefer an ocean or pool? ocean

What is something you collect? rocks

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7? no

Do you think OJ killed his wife? idk

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight? yes

Do you sleep with stuffed animals? yes, sometimes, when it gets lonely and dark 

What is the main ring tone on your phone? cute techno tune 

What is something that you do too much? worry, procrastinate, masturbate

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth? yes

Do you wish someone was with you right now? yes

Are you mad about anything? maybe a little with myself

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship? no.. 

Do you like to cuddle? Idk, but I'd like to try

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over? ..

Do you want to dance? sure, in private

Who do you not get along with? idk... 

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it? no

Did you ever lose a best friend? no, never had a best friend. I was close with my cousins during childhood, and now I don't see them anymore... does that count?

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends? I don't have a list

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message? a friend online

Ever go camping? I wish

Are you someone's best friend? no... 

When was the last time you smoked? never

Do you eat heathly? I try

Are you anything like you were at this point last year? sure, but with changes

What did you do last Saturday? I don't remember, I was feeling a bit gloomy 

What are you listening to? it's pretty quiet here

Baseball or football? not a fan of either sport

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries? it makes me feel good

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did? idk, it's okay if someone doesn't like me. I don't mind.

Would you date someone 20 years older than you? Yes

Are you afraid of the dark? Yes..

Are you tan? pale natural tan, idk

How tall are you? 154 cm

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last? I'm not dating anyone

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby? no

What do you want right now? I'd like to have a close friend

Do you have a crush? yes, sort of, idk if it's okay

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute? my sister

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning? asleep 

Do you drink milk straight from the carton? when it's only mine, and usually no one else likes soy milk at home but me

What are you excited for? idk, I hope I get better

Do you miss someone today? yes

How late did you stay up last night? until 5 AM

Do you like/love someone? they probably don't feel the same way

How's your life lately? I don't like this question 

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year? nope, never dated anyone

What do you think of gas prices? pricey

Do you think that you're a good person? no

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato? a year ago, I think

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to? no

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to? no

What was on your mind mostly today? worries

Whose bed did you sleep in last night? my bed

Is there one place you'd like to visit? as many places I can visit

Do you like winter time? yep

Last movie you watched? Sherlock Holmes 2

Would you kill for chocolate? maybe

Do you have an eating disorder? no

What do you think when you see people who don't match? nothing, I don't notice

What's your favorite color? all colors of the sky

Do you want to get married? sure

How old are you now? 20

Favorite kind of ice cream? mudslide, or dark chocolate, or creamy black rasberry with dark chocolate chunks

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear? yes, my sister and mother

What do you usually do first in the morning? pee or brush my teeth

Who did you hang out with last night? no one

What are you currently doing? this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight? no

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters? a few weeks ago, my older brother took the family to the theaters for new years celebration

How has this week been? the snow was nice

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance? Idk

Is your myspace profile private? I don't have one

What do you carry with you at all times? cellphone

What person do you trust the most? my mother


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
21


What did you do today?
Went shopping with my mum and looked for a job


Who was the last person who texted you?
My friend


What are you listening to?
The Morning Benders - Wasted Time



Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Find it really hard to tell anyone anything



What are your plans for tomorrow?
No idea



Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
My mum



Do you believe in love at first sight?
No



Do you prefer to call or text?
Text definitely, hate calling



What's the nearest green object to you?
My pillow



What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Watching something online



When is the last time you saw your mom?
About half an hour ago



Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Nop



How many houses have you lived in?
4


What are you doing for your next birthday?
Dont know, I need to plan, its a big one, 21st



Do you like someone right now?
No not really



What color is your shirt?
Purple



Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
I guess on the right



Do you know how to play poker?
No I wish I did



What are you thinking about right now?
This lol




Any plans for this weekend?
Nothing 



Do you smile often?
Mostly fake smiling



When was the last time you cried?
About 45 minutes ago



Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Not sure, I dont think so



Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean



What is something you collect?
Shot glasses



Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Nope



Do you think OJ killed his wife?
No idea, probably



Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Yep



Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No but most nights my dog sleeps on my bed



What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Dont know something boring



What is something that you do too much?
Worry



Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
I try to



Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Not really, Im not in the mood



Are you mad about anything?
Slightly



Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Most likely not



Do you like to cuddle?
Yes



How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
I think only 2, possibly more



Do you want to dance?
Lol not right now



Who do you not get along with?
Old friends mostly



Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Nope



Did you ever lose a best friend?
Far far too many



What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Great



Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Just a close friend



Ever go camping?
Yeah many times, not a big fan



Are you someone's best friend?
Im not sure



When was the last time you smoked?
Today



Do you eat heathly?
Not as much as I should



Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
I think I have changed quite a lot



What did you do last Saturday?
I was in London watching a friend in a play 



What are you listening to?
The Black Keys - Tighten Up



Baseball or football?
Neither



How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Mmmmmmm



Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Not that I can remember



Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I doubt it but you never know



Are you afraid of the dark?
No 



Are you tan?
No



How tall are you?
About 5'6"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No



Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
No idea



What do you want right now?
Too many things that I wont get



Do you have a crush?
Nope



Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
One of my friends friend



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping



Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Yup



What are you excited for?
My cousins 18th Birthday



Do you miss someone today?
A bit



How late did you stay up last night
I think about 3am



Do you like/love someone?
No



How's your life lately?
Pretty crappy



Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No



What do you think of gas prices?
Far too much



Do you think that you’re a good person
Yea, at least I try to be



Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Eww I hate tomatoes 



Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No 



Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No he's one of my best friends



What was on your mind mostly today?
Stuff



Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine.



Is there one place you'd like to visit?
The whole world



Do you like winter time?
Not really



Last movie you watched?
Step Brothers



Would you kill for chocolate?
Lol nah



Do you have an eating disorder?
No



What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Dont know



What's your favorite color?
Turquoise 



Do you want to get married?
Definitely



How old are you now?
20



Favorite kind of ice cream?
Banoffee 



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 



What do you usually do first in the morning?
Lie in bed waiting for the motivation to get up



Who did you hang out with last night?
Parents



What are you currently doing?
This



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No



When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
I think about 2 weeks ago



How has this week been?
Not great



Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Umm, not really



Is your myspace profile private?
Dont have myspace



What do you carry with you at all times?
iPod and phone



What person do you trust the most?
Dont know


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

How old will you be in 10 months?
24. Wow. 




What did you do today?
Wrote a bunch of articles for a moving company.




Who was the last person who texted you?
My brother





What are you listening to?
my mom is watching downton abbey







Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
mom, therapist...don't have a 3rd









What are your plans for tomorrow?
Work, walk the dog. What an exciting Friday 






Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
My mom





Do you believe in love at first sight?
Not really



Do you prefer to call or text?
Call. 



What's the nearest green object to you?
a rug



What were you doing at 12 am last night?
sleeping



When is the last time you saw your mom?
she's sitting across the room from me



Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
I wish





How many houses have you lived in?
2 (my family's home and a really crappy off-campus house in college)



What are you doing for your next birthday?
No idea. Probably will go out to the bar with my best friend.



Do you like someone right now?
Yes, but he lives a good six hours away. And I'm pretty sure it is unrequited.



What color is your shirt?
Red



Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Not really



Do you know how to play poker?
Nope


What are you thinking about right now?
How I should get off of SAS and get back to work



Any plans for this weekend?
Might go out with a friend on Saturday, otherwise, nope



Do you smile often?
Sometimes


When was the last time you cried?
On Tuesday


Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No


Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
I like both. Pools are definitely more accessible where I live.


What is something you collect?
I have a small hummel collection



Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
There's a ring I wear most of the time.



Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yes.



Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Not quite


Do you sleep with stuffed animals?

Not any more.



What is the main ring tone on your phone?
One of those free Verizon ring tones



What is something that you do too much?
Obsess about my weight


Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yep


Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Yes


Are you mad about anything?
Not at the moment


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
I highly doubt it


Do you like to cuddle?
Sometimes. It usually makes me uncomfortable.



How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
3


Do you want to dance?
I danced my whole life until last year and I want to get back into it




Who do you not get along with?
I have three close friends and I get along with them great.



Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
No 


Did you ever lose a best friend?
Not yet



What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
I don't rank my friends like that


Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
On SAS? Sociallyawkward85



Ever go camping?
I love camping


Are you someone's best friend?
Yes


When was the last time you smoked?
Never smoked.


Do you eat heathly?
Not as healthy as I should


Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
A little more social, thank God



What did you do last Saturday?
I was at a ski resort with friends and family. Wish I could go back right now!


Baseball or football?
Football, but I'm not a big fan of either sport


How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
love 'em




Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Yes. But it was way too late by that time.



Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Probably not, but you never know



Are you afraid of the dark?
No


Are you tan?
Definitely not



How tall are you?
5'5

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Haha, no way. That person was my brother.



Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Meh.



What do you want right now?
I'd love some pasta




Do you have a crush?
Yes..that term feels so middle school, but I'd call it a crush





Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Chris. The guy I was talking about who lives 6 hours a day.



What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Having breakfast.


Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No 



What are you excited for?
My next paycheck


Do you miss someone today?
Yes


How late did you stay up last night
11 pm



Do you like/love someone?
Not love, but yes, I like



How's your life lately?
Boring



Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No



What do you think of gas prices?
too high


Do you think that you’re a good person
Mostly



Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
In August


Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Nope




Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No



What was on your mind mostly today?
Work.




Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine



Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Switzerland




Do you like winter time?
Sometimes



Last movie you watched?
An awesomely bad Syfy movie about dinosaur fossils coming back to life and eating people.


Would you kill for chocolate?
No, but I sure would like some right now



Do you have an eating disorder?
In recovery right now

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
I don't really care.


What's your favorite color?
Light blue


Do you want to get married?
Maybe, if I meet the right person


How old are you now?
23


Favorite kind of ice cream?
Neapolitan



Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 



What do you usually do first in the morning?
Shower, eat breakfast, brush teeth



Who did you hang out with last night?
A bunch of high school swimmers at my brother's carbo load



What are you currently doing?
This survey



Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No


When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
A little over a month ago




How has this week been?
The beginning of the week was great, the rest of it has been okay



Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Most people

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have myspace.


What do you carry with you at all times?
ID


What person do you trust the most?
My mom, I guess


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I love doing these! shout out to whoever posted this, here i gooooooooooooooo!



How old will you be in 10 months?
25 Still 

What did you do today?
Sat on the bed, with the laptop in my lap, and surfed, all day !!! and drank plenty of sodas.

Who was the last person who texted you?
I don't own a phone, so i don't text

What are you listening to?
The delicious sounds of ESPN!

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Just one person, 

What are your plans for tomorrow?
The same as i did today, pretty sad......

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Wasn't really face to face, but it was face to face, understand? prolly not, oh well.

Do you believe in love at first sight?
Yes

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text

What's the nearest green object to you?
My Walls

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Laying on the couch trying to sleep

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Just today

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Nope

How many houses have you lived in?
3

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Nothing, expect a cake, chocolate, with sexy iciing, thats it!

Do you like someone right now?
Yes i do

What color is your shirt?
Orange

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
A Couch, is what i sleep on

Do you know how to play poker?
No way!

What are you thinking about right now?
I don't know really, i try to think but there is nothing, nodda.

Any plans for this weekend?
WHat does, N-O-P-E Spell? there you go

Do you smile often?
Yeah

When was the last time you cried?
Last year if i do recall

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Never

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool

What is something you collect?
NFL Magazines

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Nope

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Yep

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Thats easy for me! no, really.... 

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
No phone therefore, no ringtone!

What is something that you do too much?
Computer and Soda

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
yeah

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Yes

Are you mad about anything?
Nothing

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No

Do you like to cuddle?
Yes

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
None 

Do you want to dance?
Nope

Who do you not get along with?
Cant think of anyone at the moment

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Yes

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Not lose, but faded.

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Myspace is old !!!! 

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
On here, well, you will just have to find out for yourself

Ever go camping?
Nope

Are you someone's best friend?
Yes

When was the last time you smoked?
Ripe ole age of 16

Do you eat heathly?
Nope

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
the same

What did you do last Saturday?
nothing

What are you listening to?
THE DELICIOUS SOUNDS OF ESPN !!!!

Baseball or football?
Football !!!! <3

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Sounds good

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Im sure 

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Thats a little too far down the line.

Are you afraid of the dark?
Yes iam

Are you tan?
Pale

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Its possible! 

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Yes it is

What do you want right now?
Sleep!

Do you have a crush?
Yes

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
HEHE 

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping baby

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
no

What are you excited for?
This Rising Stars Challenge on ESPN! celebrities hooping it! entertaining i tell ya

Do you miss someone today?
Yes

How late did you stay up last night
Until 6 A.M.

Do you like/love someone?
Yes

How's your life lately?
Negative

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Never dated

What do you think of gas prices?
I don't really know about that stuff, shame on me!

Do you think that you’re a good person
Yeah

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
ICK

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
Oh, no !!!! i cant!!!! never 

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No

What was on your mind mostly today?
Getting away from negative feelings

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
COUCH <----

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Heaven

Do you like winter time?
Love winter time

Last movie you watched?
Only Sports 

Would you kill for chocolate?
Nope

Do you have an eating disorder?
Nope

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Nothing

What's your favorite color?
green

Do you want to get married?
Its scary to me

How old are you now?
25

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Vanilla

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Prolly

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Get a Soda, turn on laptop

Who did you hang out with last night?
Somebody!

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
no

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
2006

How has this week been?
Lame

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
I guess

Is your myspace profile private?
bleh

What do you carry with you at all times?
nothing

What person do you trust the most?
nobody


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
18. *gulps*

What did you do today?
Scalding hot shower, slept, SAS & math homework.

Who was the last person who texted you?
Friend.

What are you listening to?
*** Back Home - Gym Class Heroes

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Don't have a top three.

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Tackling the mountain of homework I have. 

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Brother.

Do you believe in love at first sight?
Haha, no.

Do you prefer to call or text?
I suck at texting; it takes too long. So... call.

What's the nearest green object to you?
Binder.

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Sleeping.

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Maybe two hours ago?

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Nope.

How many houses have you lived in?
Six.

What are you doing for your next birthday?
No idea.

Do you like someone right now?
Unfortunately.

What color is your shirt?
Pink.

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Nope, I toss and turn.

Do you know how to play poker?
Nope.

What are you thinking about right now?
Nothing much.

Any plans for this weekend?
Nothing interesting, just going through the things on my "To Do" List.

Do you smile often?
Yes.

When was the last time you cried?
Couple days ago.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No.

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean, much nicer & more tranquil.

What is something you collect?
Receipts.

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Used to wear my ring all the time... but I managed to lose it. :/

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Who now?

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Nope, wouldn't be able to function.

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Nope.

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Chose one of the defaults.

What is something that you do too much?
Worry.

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yup.

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
No.

Are you mad about anything?
Not really.

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Probably not.

Do you like to cuddle?
...

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
None.

Do you want to dance?
No.

Who do you not get along with?
An old friend who destroyed my trust. And one dude that enjoys freeloading off of other people.

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Nope.

Did you ever lose a best friend?
No.

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Don't have a list. Couldn't decide something like that.

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
A friend.

Ever go camping?
Sadly, no. Sounds fun though. Shall add on to list of things I must do before I die.

Are you someone's best friend?
I dunno. :/

When was the last time you smoked?
Never have.

Do you eat heathly?
Don't really eat much, period. So no.

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
I couldn't ever change completely. But certainly have changed quite a bit... particularly, my beliefs and viewpoint of certain things.

What did you do last Saturday?
Don't remember. And too lazy to actually try thinking about it. :/

What are you listening to?
Still *** Back Home - Gym Class Heroes.

Baseball or football?
British football. Don't care for baseball.

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
YUM.

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
I don't think so.

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I dunno. Depends on how healthy he is and whatnot. Doubt I'd find someone with similar interests that's that much older than me though.

Are you afraid of the dark?
No.

Are you tan?
Nope.

How tall are you?
5'5" Sigh.

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Haha, no.

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
No.

What do you want right now?
An 'A' on my English paper.

Do you have a crush?
Sigh, yes.

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
I dunno, don't remember.

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping.

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Couldn't if I wanted to. Don't have milk cartons.

What are you excited for?
Hmmm. Honestly, can't think of anything.

Do you miss someone today?
No.

How late did you stay up last night
5:30PM. But I woke up randomly for an hour... then went back to sleep though.

Do you like/love someone?
... I've answered this before.

How's your life lately?
Hectic.

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Nope.

What do you think of gas prices?
Too high.

Do you think that you're a good person
Hmmm. I'd like to think so. But no, I'm not immune to feeling jealous or angry etc.

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Never have.

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No.

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No.

What was on your mind mostly today?
Umm, worried about work.

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
My own.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Can't name one. There are _tons_ of places I'd love to visit. Traveling is awesome.

Do you like winter time?
Currently reevaluating my hatred for winter. It's kind of nice.

Last movie you watched?
Don't remember.

Would you kill for chocolate?
Absolutely. Kidding, kidding.

Do you have an eating disorder?
No.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
None of my business.

What's your favorite color?
Vibrant green.

Do you want to get married?
Under reevaluation.

How old are you now?
17.

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Cookies and cream!

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
No.

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Washroom.

Who did you hang out with last night?
No one.

What are you currently doing?
Answering this question.

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Should've been yesterday. But was too tired. Back in December, I think.

How has this week been?
Ridiculously busy and stressful.

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Yes.

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have one.

What do you carry with you at all times?
Cellphone. I feel vulnerable without it.

What person do you trust the most?
Can't really say I trust anyone much. People have their own agendas.


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

How old will you be in 10 months?
22

What did you do today?
Homework/nothing

Who was the last person who texted you?
Friend.

What are you listening to?
...And Then She Look'd Down And Saw Miniature Houses And Miniature People And Inside The Miniature People Were Miniature Hearts Pumping Blood Through Miniature Veins (Her Mouth Was Watery And Wet) - Giraffes? Giraffes!

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
No one.

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Write a paper or two. 

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Mom.

Do you believe in love at first sight?
No.

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text

What's the nearest green object to you?
Shirt in the closet.

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Listening to music.

When is the last time you saw your mom?
This morning.

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Nope.

How many houses have you lived in?
4.

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Studying for finals.

Do you like someone right now?
Nope.

What color is your shirt?
Purple/blue.

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Nope, toss and turn.

Do you know how to play poker?
Yep, but not well.

What are you thinking about right now?
Food.

Any plans for this weekend?
Homework.

Do you smile often?
No.

When was the last time you cried?
Many years ago.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No.

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean!

What is something you collect?
Nothing.

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No.

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Sure. 

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Nope, 36 tops.

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Nope.

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
One of the defaults.

What is something that you do too much?
Procrastinate...

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yup.

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Yeah.

Are you mad about anything?
Not really.

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No.

Do you like to cuddle?
Meh.

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Zero.

Do you want to dance?
Not really.

Who do you not get along with?
Highschool friends.

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Nope.

Did you ever lose a best friend?
No.

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Great.

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
A friend.

Ever go camping?
A few time every year.

Are you someone's best friend?
Nope.

When was the last time you smoked?
A year? ago.

Do you eat healthy?
Try to.

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Pretty much the same :blank 

What did you do last Saturday?
Went snowboarding 

What are you listening to?
Colors speak true - Tides of man

Baseball or football?
Football.

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Good.

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Maybe once. Or at least I found out they didn't hate me :b

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
No.

Are you afraid of the dark?
No.

Are you tan?
Nope.

How tall are you?
5'11".

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Nope.

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
No.

What do you want right now?
Food.

Do you have a crush?
Nope.

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
My friend's friend.

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Wishing I didn't have a paper to write.

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No.

What are you excited for?
To be done all my class projects.

Do you miss someone today?
No.

How late did you stay up last night
Til 1.

Do you like/love someone?
... like family? 

How's your life lately?
Boring/stressful.

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Nope.

What do you think of gas prices?
Too high.

Do you think that you’re a good person
Sometimes.

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Last year.

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No.

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No.

What was on your mind mostly today?
Homework.

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
My own.

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Europe. Anywhere in Europe really.

Do you like winter time?
Love it. The snow is a nice cover.

Last movie you watched?
Drive.

Would you kill for chocolate?
...no 

Do you have an eating disorder?
No.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Huh?

What's your favorite color?
Blue... or green... or purple. 

Do you want to get married?
Maybe someday.

How old are you now?
21.

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Cookie dough.

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yep.

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Eat breakfast or shower.

Who did you hang out with last night?
Myself.

What are you currently doing?
Answering these questions...

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Over a year I think.

How has this week been?
Relaxed then stressful.

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Usually.

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have one.

What do you carry with you at all times?
Cellphone.

What person do you trust the most?
Person... can I put my dog?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

How old will you be in 10 months?
23

What did you do today?
Work program/job search

Who was the last person who texted you?
No one xD

What are you listening to?
Nothing 

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Mother and boyfriend

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Nothing

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Boyfriend

Do you believe in love at first sight?
No.

Do you prefer to call or text?
Text

What's the nearest green object to you?
Sprite bottle

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Either drinking or sleeping

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Yesterday

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
Yes

How many houses have you lived in?
2

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Dunno

Do you like someone right now?
I guess

What color is your shirt?
Light blue, navy, green

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Left hand side

Do you know how to play poker?
No.

What are you thinking about right now?
Whether or not I feel like eating the food I just cooked myself

Any plans for this weekend?
No

Do you smile often?
Pretty much.

When was the last time you cried?
Yesterday

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
No.

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool

What is something you collect?
Books

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Yes

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Sure. 

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
All the time

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Default

What is something that you do too much?
Eat chocolate

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
No

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Possibly

Are you mad about anything?
Nope

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Am in one o.o

Do you like to cuddle?
I suppose

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
One

Do you want to dance?
No

Who do you not get along with?
Everyone

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Yes

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Don't have a number 2, or even a number 1.

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Can't remember

Ever go camping?
Years ago

Are you someone's best friend?
No

When was the last time you smoked?
Over an hour ago. Soon to be in a minute xD

Do you eat healthy?
Not really

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Same

What did you do last Saturday?
Went to Blackpool Pleasure Beach <3

What are you listening to?
Nothing

Baseball or football?
Neither

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Meh

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Nope

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
No.

Are you afraid of the dark?
No.

Are you tan?
Nope.

How tall are you?
5'7.

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
Nope.

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Depends on the person.

What do you want right now?
To feel hungry

Do you have a crush?
Nope.

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Boyfriend

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No.

What are you excited for?
Nothing

Do you miss someone today?
No.

How late did you stay up last night
Can't remember

Do you like/love someone?
Yes

How's your life lately?
Boring and painful

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Yes

What do you think of gas prices?
Don't care

Do you think that you’re a good person
Not really

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Never

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No.

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No.

What was on your mind mostly today?
How hungover I am

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Boyfriend's

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Egypt or Japan

Do you like winter time?
Not really.

Last movie you watched?
The Mummy

Would you kill for chocolate?
No

Do you have an eating disorder?
No.

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Um...

What's your favorite color?
Green

Do you want to get married?
Yes

How old are you now?
22

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Chocolate

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes.

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Go online

Who did you hang out with last night?
Boyfriend

What are you currently doing?
Smoking and doing this

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No.

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
December

How has this week been?
Painful.

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Depends.

Is your myspace profile private?
Don't have one.

What do you carry with you at all times?
Phone, iPod, keys, cigarettes

What person do you trust the most?
My mother.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
21




What did you do today?
Woke up, had tea 

Who was the last person who texted you?
old friend

What are you listening to?
Lush 

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
....

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Same as today. 

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Bf

Do you believe in love at first sight?
Yeah but it's always one sided. 

Do you prefer to call or text?
Neither, but if its somebody I want to talk to, phone.

What's the nearest green object to you?
Cans of liquor

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Falling down drunk. 

When is the last time you saw your mom?
Wow months ago..

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
yes 

How many houses have you lived in?
10+, the rest are apartments and/or condos. 

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Probably passed out in some ditch somewhere. Thats how they've usually been ending lately. 

Do you like someone right now?
Like, how about love. 

What color is your shirt?
I'm in a dressing gown. 

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
Yeah right hand side, or whichever side is next to the wall. 

Do you know how to play poker?
Yes lost so much money to gambling. 

What are you thinking about right now?
Listening to music

Any plans for this weekend?
Sitting at home

Do you smile often?
Not really 

When was the last time you cried?
Today

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Over a dozen times

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Ocean

What is something you collect?
Plants

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Yes

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
yes

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Yes, i've been awake over 48 hours too. 

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
No, too many diseases and don't want to get pregnant with any stuffed baby. 

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Sleep - my chemical romance (don't ask, bought it years and years ago and too lazy to buy a new one)

What is something that you do too much?
Exist? 

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Pfft no....who the **** does that? 

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Kinda.

Are you mad about anything?
OH. YES. 

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Haha I WOULD hope so.

Do you like to cuddle?
Yes

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Wow, they really are players of satan's team. 

Do you want to dance?
hate dancing

Who do you not get along with?
Everyone who I don't get along with 


Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
I would think so yeah 

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yep


What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Yeah, i abandoned my myspace long ago. 

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Shane

Ever go camping?
Yeah one way or the other. 

Are you someone's best friend?
Idk

When was the last time you smoked?
Last night 

Do you eat heathly?
Kinda

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
I'm always the same person...it's the circumstances that change. 

What did you do last Saturday?
Miserable

What are you listening to?
Ride

Baseball or football?
Neither.

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
Stupid, strawberries are good on their own. 

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
What do I care?

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
I already did. 

Are you afraid of the dark?
In a way

Are you tan?
Used to be 

How tall are you?
5'4"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
yes

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Not really, it seems kind of sleazy for some reason. 

What do you want right now?
Food....

Do you have a crush?
Not really i'm not 6.

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Bf just texted, so i guess i'll go with him. 

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
Ew I don't drink milk, it's nasty/. 

What are you excited for?
Nothing really. 

Do you miss someone today?
Yes

How late did you stay up last night
Like 12 

Do you like/love someone?
Bf

How's your life lately?
It's ok, problems to tame as usual. 

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Wow I dated someone three times that.

What do you think of gas prices?
Don't care, never did. 

Do you think that you’re a good person
Sometimes

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
When I lived at home, we have tomato plants. 

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
no

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
no

What was on your mind mostly today?
Ah just blank, sad, and anger. 

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Me and the bf's. 

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Sirius 

Do you like winter time?
NO

Last movie you watched?
Stardust Memories, Deconstructing Harry

Would you kill for chocolate?
Yeah if I'm retarded. 

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Don't care unless it's someone close to me. 

What's your favorite color?
Turquoise, royal blue 

Do you want to get married?
Yes indeed, and asap I'm ready. 

How old are you now?
Too young 

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Mint rocky road

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 

What do you usually do first in the morning?
Go downstairs and make breakfast

Who did you hang out with last night?
Bf

What are you currently doing?
Your mum

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Maybe, bf's probably doing a tattoo tonight. 

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
wow years ago

How has this week been?
meh

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Usually yes

Is your myspace profile private?
yes

What do you carry with you at all times?
Purse

What person do you trust the most?
...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So tempting to do surveys sometimes. 

How old will you be in 10 months?
22


What did you do today?
Woke up, took my pill, ate, go on the internet, brush teeth.


Who was the last person who texted you?
Chris


What are you listening to?
This weird Vh1 show. Angelina from jersey shore is on it and DMX wtf?


Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Lets see me, my cat and oh myself.


What are your plans for tomorrow?
I have to return a book in Galveston so probably that. 


Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Parents


Do you believe in love at first sight?
Not really


Do you prefer to call or text?
If I had to choose text. Calling is really nerve wrecking. 


What's the nearest green object to you?
My shirt


What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Getting food.


When is the last time you saw your mom?
A couple of mins ago.


Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No


How many houses have you lived in?
1. 


What are you doing for your next birthday?
Who knows. That's next year.


Do you like someone right now?
No


What color is your shirt?
Green


Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
the right side


Do you know how to play poker?
No


What are you thinking about right now?
A million things. To much to name.


Any plans for this weekend?
It's over sooo...


Do you smile often?
I guess others will say no but I smile on the inside.


When was the last time you cried?
I try to hold back that.


Have you ever been in an ambulance?
Sigh, yes.


Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool


What is something you collect?
Nothing


Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No


Do you think OJ killed his wife?
I don't care


Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
Not that long


Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
Oh man, I used too. Now it's pillows. I have been getting urges to buy a stuffed animal.


What is the main ring tone on your phone?
Some sound


What is something that you do too much?
Stay on this thing


Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yea


Do you wish someone was with you right now?
No


Are you mad about anything?
Pshh no


Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No


Do you like to cuddle?
Yes when I'm in a mood. Not when I am sleeping though


How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
Like plenty.


Do you want to dance?
No I am fine.


Who do you not get along with?
Overly loud people. 


Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
No


Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yep


What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Ummm don't have that


Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
someone from here


Ever go camping?
No


Are you someone's best friend?
No


When was the last time you smoked?
Don't do that.


Do you eat healthy?
No


Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
Was the same


What did you do last Saturday?
Sat on this thing


What are you listening to?
Like I said this weird show


Baseball or football?
Again had to choose football. 


How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
They can be good.


Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Yes


Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
Oh my they will be 42. So no. 


Are you afraid of the dark?
Sometimes


Are you tan?
Far from it.


How tall are you?
5'3"


Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No


Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Ummm I have a thing about names like that. It's kind of weird. Depends how I feel about you.


What do you want right now?
Something but I won't mention here


Do you have a crush?
No


Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
Someone from here?


What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleep


Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No


What are you excited for?
Tuesday..it's sad so I won't mention. Also tonight new Shameless! 


Do you miss someone today?
No


How late did you stay up last night
Till around 3 am


Do you like/love someone?
No


How's your life lately?
Not that great


Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
No


What do you think of gas prices?
They need to lower it c,mon people.


Do you think that you’re a good person?
Yes


Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
On a burger yesterday.


Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No


Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No


What was on your mind mostly today?
I dunno. Food?


Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine


Is there one place you'd like to visit?
Australia. 


Do you like winter time?
No


Last movie you watched?
Friends with benefits.


Would you kill for chocolate?
No


Do you have an eating disorder?
No


What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Who cares


What's your favorite color?
Blue.


Do you want to get married?
Not now not anytime soon, maybe not never. 


How old are you now?
22


Favorite kind of ice cream?
I like plain vanilla with chocolate syrup.


Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 


What do you usually do first in the morning?
Go pee.


Who did you hang out with last night?
Meee!


What are you currently doing?
This.


Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
No


When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Oh my goodness...oh wait it was the Artist at this indie theater thing. Happened back in Feb.


How has this week been?
The same old thing.


Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Sometimes


Is your myspace profile private?
I dunno


What do you carry with you at all times?
Purse.


What person do you trust the most?
Myself.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

How old will you be in 10 months?
19


What did you do today?
nothing


Who was the last person who texted you?
my service provider


What are you listening to?
cover songs from someone on this site. im no creeper :b


Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
i me myself


What are your plans for tomorrow?
do nothing

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
professor


Do you believe in love at first sight?
no


Do you prefer to call or text?
sms


What's the nearest green object to you?
flowers made of plastic


What were you doing at 12 am last night?
browsing

When is the last time you saw your mom?
4 years ago


Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No


How many houses have you lived in?
1 


What are you doing for your next birthday?
same

Do you like someone right now?
No


What color is your shirt?
white


Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
no


Do you know how to play poker?
yes

What are you thinking about right now?
answers on this survey


Any plans for this weekend?
none
Do you smile often?
yes, a coping mechanism


When was the last time you cried?
loong ago


Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no
Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
Pool


What is something you collect?
games


Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
No


Do you think OJ killed his wife?
I don't care


Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
almost

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
no

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
default 


What is something that you do too much?
do nothing


Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes


Do you wish someone was with you right now?
No


Are you mad about anything?
no

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
No


Do you like to cuddle?
no, i dont want anyone within 5 feet radius around me

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
none


Do you want to dance?
No 


Who do you not get along with?
no one


Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
No


Did you ever lose a best friend?
I think


What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
not applicable

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
a classmate


Ever go camping?
No


Are you someone's best friend?
No


When was the last time you smoked?
dont smoke


Do you eat healthy?
No


Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
no


What did you do last Saturday?
studied


What are you listening to?
^^

Baseball or football?
neither


How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
dont like chocolate 


Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Yes


Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
no


Are you afraid of the dark?
no


Are you tan?
no

How tall are you?
5'10


Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
No


Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
no

What do you want right now?
a cookie for answering this survey


Do you have a crush?
No


Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
dont remember


What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleep


Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
No


What are you excited for?
grades


Do you miss someone today?
No


How late did you stay up last night
2am

Do you like/love someone?
No


How's your life lately?
hmmm


Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
not applicable

What do you think of gas prices?
dont give a damn


Do you think that you’re a good person?
im starting to doubt that i am


Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
long ago


Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No


Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
No


What was on your mind mostly today?
nothing


Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine


Is there one place you'd like to visit?
russia

Do you like winter time?
No


Last movie you watched?
bad teacher


Would you kill for chocolate?
No


Do you have an eating disorder?
No


What do you think when you see people who don't match?
not my problem

What's your favorite color?
gray


Do you want to get married?
yes


How old are you now?
18

Favorite kind of ice cream?
vanilla

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes 


What do you usually do first in the morning?
pee

Who did you hang out with last night?
my ps3 sigh


What are you currently doing?
This.


Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
yes

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
last year

How has this week been?
same

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
depends


Is your myspace profile private?
not applicable


What do you carry with you at all times?
myself


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love surveys!

How old will you be in 10 months?
24









What did you do today?
Nothing

Who was the last person who texted you?
don't have a cell

What are you listening to?
Noises in the apartment

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
Sister, e-mail pal Ella, Mommy

What are your plans for tomorrow?
Watch American Idol, South Park, make dinner. Don't be jelly...

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
Sister

Do you believe in love at first sight?
No

Do you prefer to call or text?
neither but I'd prefer text

What's the nearest green object to you?
My I love Boobies band on my wrist

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
Being real pissy my internet was down

When is the last time you saw your mom?
late November 

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
No 

How many houses have you lived in?
3. Mobile home, apartment, now this apartment

What are you doing for your next birthday?
Dunno but I hope I'm celebrating with my mom

Do you like someone right now?
Sure

What color is your shirt?
white with a graphic design

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
in the middle, on my back. I can't sleep on my side, uncomfortable

Do you know how to play poker?
no

What are you thinking about right now?
Naptime

Any plans for this weekend?
Naw

Do you smile often?
depends

When was the last time you cried?
I think sometime this weekend

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
no

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
pool

What is something you collect?
Magazines

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
Nope

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
Don't know don't care

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
No

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
I used to have a few by my bed not long ago but now I just sleep with my stuffed Stan doll 

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
invisible

What is something that you do too much?
I dunno, crack my knuckles?

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
Yes indeedy

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
Always

Are you mad about anything?
Nothing I can think of atm

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
Sadly, no

Do you like to cuddle?
Don't have anyone to cuddle with :/

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
That isn't family? None

Do you want to dance?
No

Who do you not get along with?
Depends... I'm not really close to most people in my family but it's not like we fight

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
Again, that isn't family? No one

Did you ever lose a best friend?
Yes :/ I've lost many friends

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
Haven't visited myspace in decades so no idea who it may be

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
Sister I believe

Ever go camping?
Might have during one of my trips to Colorado but don't think it was actual roughin' it camping. But I don't plan on camping anytime soon.

Are you someone's best friend?
My sister's...

When was the last time you smoked?
Never have never will. Disgusting.

Do you eat heathly?
Meh... if I had my own money to buy food to cook healthy I would. But I hate most veggies and whatnot

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
I am but at least it's being recognized now and I'm getting help

What did you do last Saturday?
Stay home all day :/

What are you listening to?
Nothing

Baseball or football?
BASEBALL! Go Angels!!

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
I feel very good about them 

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
Dunno

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
No, 10 is the highest I'd go and even then that might be pushing it

Are you afraid of the dark?
No

Are you tan?
Hah, no way and I'm fine with it

How tall are you?
4' 9 1/2"

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
not dating anyone

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
Yeah

What do you want right now?
stuff I cant have

Do you have a crush?
Daniel Radcliffe, he's my man... 

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
no one

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
Sleeping

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
... yes. Don't tell anyone though!

What are you excited for?
New South Park tomorrow even though the episode itself sounds kinda meh

Do you miss someone today?
My mommy 

How late did you stay up last night
3 AM. It's bad I know

Do you like/love someone?
Family...

How's your life lately?
Blah

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
Stop with the relationship q's! 

What do you think of gas prices?
Needs to go down but I don't drive

Do you think that you're a good person
I am

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Homegrown? Never

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
No way, that's my sister and she's the best!

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
I don't _hate _him

What was on your mind mostly today?
stuff

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
Mine

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
London

Do you like winter time?
love it! But we don't get real winter here

Last movie you watched?
A League of Their Own I think

Would you kill for chocolate?
I would

Do you have an eating disorder?
No

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
Uhh. what are you thinking person? I dunno

What's your favorite color?
Olive green, purple, and red

Do you want to get married?
Yes! Oh god yes!

How old are you now?
23 but I feel 18

Favorite kind of ice cream?
Peanut butter cup!!!

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
Yes

What do you usually do first in the morning?
pee

Who did you hang out with last night?
Me and more of me

What are you currently doing?
this survey

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
Dunno

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
Feb 10th- The Woman in Black (my sister's birthday)

How has this week been?
ah

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
Ehhh... no

Is your myspace profile private?
No

What do you carry with you at all times?
Tissue and a jacket

What person do you trust the most?
Sister and Mom


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

How old will you be in 10 months?
*23*

What did you do today?
*Nothing*

Who was the last person who texted you?
*My* *Mom*

What are you listening to?
*Long Trip Alone by Dierks Bentley*

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?
*I don't really open up to anyone.*

What are your plans for tomorrow?
*Pretty much the same thing I do everyday.*

Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?
*My Dad*

Do you believe in love at first sight?
*No*

Do you prefer to call or text?
*Text; I'm not big on talking on the phone.*

What's the nearest green object to you?
*My Psychology book*

What were you doing at 12 am last night?
*Listening to music*

When is the last time you saw your mom?
*Last night*

Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?
*Aside from my dogs&#8230;nope.*

How many houses have you lived in?
*2*

What are you doing for your next birthday?
*Nothing. Once I turned 16, birthdays became overrated.*

Do you like someone right now?
*Nope*

What color is your shirt?
*Red*

Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?
*I don't think so.*

Do you know how to play poker?
*No*

What are you thinking about right now?
*Losing weight*

Any plans for this weekend?
*Nope.*

Do you smile often?
*I used to, but it doesn't seem like I have been lately.*

When was the last time you cried?
*Hmmm&#8230; I think it was some time last week.*

Have you ever been in an ambulance?
*No*

Do you prefer an ocean or pool?
*Neither&#8230;I can't swim.*

What is something you collect?
*Nothing*

Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?
*Just an earring in my cartilage piercing, so it won't close up.*

Do you think OJ killed his wife?
*Yes*

Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?
*I don't think so.*

Do you sleep with stuffed animals?
*No*

What is the main ring tone on your phone?
*Marimba*

What is something that you do too much?
*Think*

Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?
*Yes*

Do you wish someone was with you right now?
*No*

Are you mad about anything?
*No*

Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?
*No*

Do you like to cuddle?
*Yeah, with my dog.*

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
*1*

Do you want to dance?
*No*

Who do you not get along with?
*My half brother, abrasive people, alpha males/females, mean/rude/hateful people&#8230;*

Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?
*Nope*

Did you ever lose a best friend?
*Yes. We just grew apart.*

What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?
*N/A*

Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?
*No one*

Ever go camping?
*No. I wouldn't feel very safe sleeping in a tent somewhere other than my backyard.*

Are you someone's best friend?
*No*

When was the last time you smoked?
*About 4 years ago, just to try it.*

Do you eat heathly?
*I have been lately. Even though I like junk food, especially sweets, it makes me feel yucky after I eat it.*

Are you anything like you were at this point last year?
*Pretty much, although I would say a little more depressed now than last year.*

What did you do last Saturday?
*It couldn't have been something, too eventful because I don't remember.*

Baseball or football?
*Baseball*

How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?
*I like them.*

Did you ever think someone didn't like you, but came to find out they really did?
*I'm not sure.*

Would you date someone 20 years older than you?
*I prefer older guys, but that's a little too old for me.*

Are you afraid of the dark?
*It depends on where I'm at.*

Are you tan?
*Pretty far from it*

How tall are you?
*5'3"*

Are you dating the person that text messaged you last?
*No*

Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?
*I don't really care for it.*

What do you want right now?
*To lose weight & to know what I want to do with the rest of my life.*

Do you have a crush?
*Nope.*

Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?
*My nephew*

What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?
*Sleeping*

Do you drink milk straight from the carton?
*No*

What are you excited for?
*Not much, lately.*

Do you miss someone today?
*No*

How late did you stay up last night
*12:30-ish*

Do you like/love someone?
*No*

How's your life lately?
*Pretty boring*

Have you ever dated someone longer than a year?
*Nope*

What do you think of gas prices?
*It would be nice if it would go down*

Do you think that you're a good person
*No*

Last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
*Probably a year or two*

Do you hate the last girl you were talking to?
*No*

Do you hate the last boy you were talking to?
*No*

What was on your mind mostly today?
*Weight loss*

Whose bed did you sleep in last night?
*Mine*

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
*Pretty much anywhere outside of IN*

Do you like winter time?
*No*

Last movie you watched?
*My Week with Marilyn*

Would you kill for chocolate?
*Literally? No.*

Do you have an eating disorder?
*No*

What do you think when you see people who don't match?
*That they don't match*

What's your favorite color?
*Pink*

Do you want to get married?
*Nope*

How old are you now?
*22*

Favorite kind of ice cream?
*Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough*

Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?
*My Momma*

What do you usually do first in the morning?
*Pee*

Who did you hang out with last night?
*Ma famille*

What are you currently doing?
*It's pretty obvious*

Are you gonna be home alone tonight?
*No*

When is the last time you saw a movie in theaters?
*Hmmm&#8230;probably two months ago.*

How has this week been?
*Boring*

Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?
*Depends*

Is your myspace profile private?
*I don't have a Myspace*

What do you carry with you at all times?
*Ponytail holder*

What person do you trust the most?
*No one, right now.*

What is your middle name?
*Ann*

What color is your mailbox?
*Black*

Have you ever hit a deer?
*Thankfully not*

Do you have to drive over a bridge to get home?
*No*

Do you have a small driveway?
*No*

Do you know anyone with the same ringtone as you?
*I guess not*

What brand is your printer?
*I'm not sure*

Do you enjoy fighting with people?
*No*

Is your hair naturally straight or curly?
*Sraight*

Who was your kindergarten teacher?
*Oh my gosh&#8230;I don't remember.*

Are you taller than your mom?
*Nope*

What curse word do you say the most when your pissed?
*I'm not sure*

Are you God?
*No*

Do you like someone?
*No*

Do you enjoy writing in colored pens?
*Yeah*

Does anything hurt on your body right now?
*My head*

Do you often cry during a movie?
*I don't think so*

Do you hate your life?
*Yeah*

Do you get mad easily?
*I don't think so*

What is your biggest pet peeve?
*People*

Are you cold?
*No*

Do any of your friends have kids?
*I don't have friends*

Do you know anyone that is pregnant right now?
*No*

Who should pay on the first date?
*Doesn't matter*

How many years older than you are you willing to date?
*I think that 10 years would probably be my max, but just so long as the guy isn't old enough to be my Dad/Grandpa*

Do you have any friends?
*Nope & I'm okay with it*

Do you have any mean friends?
*Nope*

What is the ugliest color to wear in your opinion?
*Puke green*

Have you ever "liked" someone who all your friends hate?
*No*

Have you ever felt like driving off a cliff, seriously?
*Yeah*

Have you ever contemplated suicide?
*Yeah*

Do you scratch your ears?
*I don't think so. I think I usually rub my ears.*

Who was the last person to hug you?
*My nephew*

What brand are the pant/jeans you're wearing right now?
*I'm not wearing jeans*

If you were born the opposite sex, what would your parents name you?
*I think they told me once, but I can't remember what it was*

Do you want to have kids?
*No, just dogs*

What is the brightest color you're wearing?
*Red*

Do you like your dad?
*Not really*

Do you have any TV shows on DVD?
*Yeah, I have some season of Friends, Grey's Anatomy, and The Big Bang Theory*

Are you wearing make-up?
*Yeah, foundation*

Do you have a tattoo?
*Nope*

Have you ever broken a pinata?
*No*

What time is it right now?
*8:58 PM*

Do you know how to draw?
*Not well*

Who loves orange soda?
*HaHa... Kel loves orange soda & I'll drink it, as well.*

Who did you last IM?
*No one*

Where were you in the last 24 hours?
*Home & my nephew's school*

Who was the last person that called you?
*My half brother*

Is there anything you regret?
*Yeah*

Do you know where your family name originated from?
*No, I don't*

Is there an animal that creeps you out?
*Spiders*

What is your favorite color ON A CAR?
*Black*

Do you use digital or film cameras?
*Digital*

Do you own an iPod?
*Yes*

Have you ever been on a charter bus?
*Yes*

Do you like going to water parks?
*No way*


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

*How old will you be in 10 months?*
20.
*
What did you do today?*
Internet 

*Who was the last person who texted you?*
Best friend.

*What are you listening to?*
A New Day Has Come- Celine Dion*

Who are the top 3 people you tell anything to?* 
Brother, best friend. No one else.
*
What are your plans for tomorrow?*
Work.

*Who is the last person you had a face to face conversation with?*
Brother.

*Do you believe in love at first sight?*
Yes.

*Do you prefer to call or text?*
Text, unless there's a lot to say.

*What's the nearest green object to you?*
The basket on my desk holding my old paperwork, rulers, etc.

*What were you doing at 12 am last night?*
Sleeping, or getting ready to sleep.

*When is the last time you saw your mom?*
A few minutes ago.
*
Have you kissed someone in the last 2 weeks?*
No 

*How many houses have you lived in?*
Just the one I'm living in now.

*What are you doing for your next birthday?*
Work :blank

*Do you like someone right now?*
Yes.
*
What color is your shirt?* 
Navy blue.
*
Do you sleep on a certain side of the bed?*
My bed isn't big enough to have sides..

*Do you know how to play poker?*
No.

*What are you thinking about right now?*
How I don't want to go to work tomorrow.

*Any plans for this weekend?*
Work + volunteering.
*
Do you smile often?*
When I'm with other people.
*
When was the last time you cried?* 
Yesterday.
*
Have you ever been in an ambulance?*
Yes, but only briefly (to accompany grandma).

*Do you prefer an ocean or pool?*
Pool.

*What is something you collect?*
Nothing.

*Do you wear any jewelry 24/7?*
I usually never wear jewelry.

*Do you think OJ killed his wife?*
Yes.
*
Have you ever been awake for 48 hours straight?*
Yes. Studying for final exams, exams, work right after.
*
Do you sleep with stuffed animals?*
I have them on my desk, shelves, and drawers but I don't sleep with them.

*What is the main ring tone on your phone?*
Vibrate.

*What is something that you do too much?*
Think about unhappy things.

*Do you shut off the water while you brush your teeth?*
Yes.
*
Do you wish someone was with you right now?*
Sort of.

*Are you mad about anything?*
No. Just annoyed.

*Seven days from now, will you be in a relationship?*
Hah. I don't think I'll be in a relationship seven months from now.

*Do you like to cuddle?*
Depends on who it is.

*How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?*
A few.

*Do you want to dance?*
No.

*Who do you not get along with?*
My mom, and some people at work.

*Has someone of the opposite sex ever told you they loved you and meant it?*
Yes, but I don't know how much he meant it.
*
Did you ever lose a best friend?*
Yes.

*What do you think of your number 2 on your top friends?*
She's awesome. Probably one of the best people I'll ever meet in my life.

*Who is the last person you sent a comment/message?*
Another awesome friend I met on SAS.

*Ever go camping?*
Yeah, seven years ago with my grade 7 class.

*Are you someone's best friend?*
Not sure. But she's mine 

*When was the last time you smoked?*
I don't smoke.
*
Do you eat heathly?*
I try.

*Are you anything like you were at this point last year?*
Yeah.. Still a worrywart and wishing for something.

*What did you do last Saturday?*
Work.
*
How do you feel about chocolate-covered strawberries?*
I've never tried them.

*Would you date someone 20 years older than you?*
Likely not. 10 years is okay, 20 is really pushing it. I don't want him leaving me by myself so soon.

*Are you tan?*
I live on Canada's west coast. No one here is tan :blank
*
How tall are you?*
5'5"

*Is it cute when a boy / girl calls you baby?*
Depends on the context, but I like endearments 

*What do you want right now?*
A medication that will get rid of my allergy symptoms for longer than just a day -.-
*
Do you have a crush?*
Yes.
*
Who was the last person you talked to that was cute?*
The girl I was working with at my volunteer job yesterday.

*What were you doing at 8:00 this morning?*
Sleeping.

*Do you drink milk straight from the carton?*
If there was a bit left.

*What are you excited for?*
Nothing :rain
*
Do you miss someone today?*
Best friend. Even though it's been less than 24 hours since I've last talked to her :um

*How late did you stay up last night*
Around 12:30, then woke up at 4:00 AM, went back to bed at 4:40.

*How's your life lately?*
Could be better, could be worse.

*What was on your mind mostly today?*
Not very happy things.

*Whose bed did you sleep in last night?*
My own.

*Is there one place you'd like to visit?*
Hong Kong.
*
Do you like winter time?* 
Yes.

*Do you want to get married?*
Eventually.

*Has anyone ever seen you in your underwear?*
I think my coworkers might have.

*What do you usually do first in the morning?*
Turn off my alarm.

*Who did you hang out with last night?*
Myself.
*
Are you gonna be home alone tonight?*
No, family is home on Monday nights.

*How has this week been?*
Decent I guess.


----------

